# R.I.P Macho Man Randy Savage



## odm (Oct 16, 2006)

it's on TMZ...

Macho Man Randy Savage -- one of the most famous wrestlers of all-time -- died today in a car accident in Tampa, Florida ... TMZ has learned.

*edit* they are now saying he had a heart attack while driving

TMZ's source is Macho Man's brother, so I don't think this is fake.

pw insider


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Is this for real???


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

looks fake like the time they said Angle died about a year ago


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no way.

i can see this as another lawler/angle death thing.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy shit, seen this on several sites now


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

i guess we will never know now if he fucked stephanie or not

i wonder if the wwe pays tribute to him at all on the ppv sunday since regardless of past animosity he is one of wwe's biggest star ever


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

ohh fuck there was a thread on him today i was srching for him and steph on google


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Omg are you serious?


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

inb4hottopic

Do you have a link, OP? I havent seen anything about this on any major news outlet or website.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is the link to the article

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/20/randy...n-dead-dies-died-killed-wwe-wrestler-florida/

RIP.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

It is indeed on TMZ

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/20/randy...n-dead-dies-died-killed-wwe-wrestler-florida/

Fucking hell if this is true. Out of the blue, terrible, one of the true all time greats.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

If real RIP

but am in denial till WWE announce it at PPV which likely won't happen.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

No! No! No!


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm keeping an eye on WWE.COM to see if it's true or.


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

rip macho man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If this is actually true, then that's pretty sad, and RIP. I'm not sure, though. I've only found it on TMZ and surely if it was really him it'd be all over the place at this point. Who knows.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Just saw this. Very sad. RIP Macho Man


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

God Danmit not Macho Man!!!!! FUCKKKKK


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If true, this could be definitive proof the world really is ending tomorrow. 


But TMZ has fucked up before so I'll wait for the MSM to say something.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

This is very shocking. Maybe the most shocking since Benoit. 

Rip Macho Man


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

Holy shit if this is real. RIP


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

ooooooowwwwwwww NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

real shame RIP Macho Man.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

It is true apparently, Macho Man is dead, I cannot believe it, I am in shock, I'm borderline sad right now, about to cry man

Macho Man was one of my favorite wrestlers back in the 1990s, grew up watching him in the WWE and in the WCW when he was a part of the nWo black & white, part of the nWo Wolfpac black & red, and then watching him in Spider-Man as Bonesaw McGraw

Macho Man is a bonafide Hall of Famer now, Vince if you are smart, you would definitely induct Macho Man for next year for Mania 28


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Holy fuck. This is fucking crazy. Like twenty minutes ago or something I said "RIP Macho Madness" in the one more Macho match thread.

I didn't think he was really dead.

Fuck, this is shitsville.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

I forsee a Machomania 3...














God bless his beefy, spicy soul...


----------



## DrJackel666 (May 16, 2011)

Damn this is rather upsetting news indeed..and here I was hopeing he'd be in the HOF soon.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy shit...I can't believe this. This is surreal...Rest in Peace macho man.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuck . Seems legit ,it's been reported by a lot of websites.

Rip Macho Man . A very sad day for pro wrestling .I'm shocked as hell .One of the all time greats.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Really sad, if true. Apparently Randy was really enjoying life away from wrestling and was in his best shape for years. R.I.P


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Definitely one of the all time greats who definitely deserves to go into the Hall of Fame, and Macho you & Elizabeth are together again in heaven, so I can take that as a saving grace


----------



## Dibiase57 (Dec 7, 2007)

RIP Macho Man . . . the greatest elbow of all times


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

wow, not really sure what to think.... this is such a sudden thing thats its not really sinking in on me yet


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow. Can't believe it


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn.. was really hoping this was a troll thread.

Apparently not


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

rip


----------



## Bradley (Jan 30, 2007)

Shocking news. R.I.P Randy Savage


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

The Macho King is dead. Long live the Macho King!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its been confirm


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Unbelievable. RIP to a true WRESTLING legend.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

He's dead? That's just crazy, he has to be in the Hall of Fame next year now and i hope they have a tribute to him on RAW.

Rip Macho Man.


----------



## Kid Prodigy (Mar 24, 2011)

his brother's website now has a tribute to him.

http://geniuslannypoffo.com/lanny/


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds like BS to me. If the hospital had officially confirmed Savage was dead, the news would definitely be on wwe.com


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Really out of nowhere, damn. RIP to a true legend.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Let's all go "OOOOOOOO YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH!" one last time.


----------



## Dyme_SES (Jun 14, 2010)

RIP macho man. u will be severely missed.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

I honestly hope he gets a tribute for him done on RAW, he deserves it, one of the greatest wrestlers to ever step foot into a WWE ring, and Vince he needs to go in now for the HOF since it is going to be in Florida and since Macho Man is from Florida, I want to see him headline this class for next year


----------



## Kid Prodigy (Mar 24, 2011)

http://geniuslannypoffo.com/lanny/

his brother's website states that he is truly dead


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm literally in shock, I wasn't around for when he was a big star but i recognized how big he was for the biz and hearing shit like this is awful. He'd only gotten married a year ago, so sad and out of the blue. RIP Randy Savage.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

heggland0 said:


> Sounds like BS to me. If the hospital had officially confirmed Savage was dead, the news would definitely be on wwe.com


If Lanny Poffo says Macho Man is dead, then Macho Man is dead.

FUCK what a fucking bummer.

RIP MADNESS


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

CNN confirmed it. RIP Macho Man.

A true legend.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

MACHO MAN 2012 HALL OF FAME INDUCTION CEREMONY OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

el dandy said:


> If Lanny Poffo says Macho Man is dead, then Macho Man is dead.
> 
> FUCK what a fucking bummer.
> 
> RIP MADNESS


lanny hasn't however. it was posted by the webmaster.

rip though if true, terrible for anyone to pass away.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP Macho Man.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

mistermatt891 said:


> i guess we will never know now if he fucked stephanie or not
> 
> i wonder if the wwe pays tribute to him at all on the ppv sunday since regardless of past animosity he is one of wwe's biggest star ever


Stephs still alive.....


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

wow.. this is such a sad day.. rip macho man


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

FUCKING NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Vince induct him please, it would be a way to say goodbye to him


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

This has devestated me.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Shit. RIP Macho Man. Wasn't around during his prime years but going back and watching his stuff, his matches with Steamboat and Ultimate Warrior and Flair at WrestleMania are some of my favourite matches of all time. Truly sad.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

Twitters lighting up as the news is beginning to spread. I'm in absolute shock. Macho was one of my favourite ever performers.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

The worst fucking part is that the injuries from the crash are what killed him and not the heart attack itself. That's fucking lame.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

OH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DIG IT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Don't even know what to say or do.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

damn, RIP Macho Man


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Cant believe it.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Just tragic. RIP to a true legend.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, out of nowhere! FUCK!!! I'm shocked and devastated. RIP you legend.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> ...Don't even know what to say or do.




Not even a million splooges can save us now.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Fuck No 

RIP.

I'll never forget the quote 'History beckons the Macho Man'


----------



## mrmk5110 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sad day in wrestling... 

Im only 21, and everything that I've seen of him are from old videos from before my time, but even still he is one of my top 5 favorite superstars of all time for his combination of wrestling ability and charisma he brought to the ring and the mic

RIP


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

The world just lost one of the greatest stars of wrestling EVER!!! 

Sad times :-(


----------



## wwesuperstar (Feb 25, 2005)

I am a huge fan, and I so sad to hear this. I have to watch his DVD later today


----------



## CKO (Mar 15, 2011)

RIP Randy. You will be severely missed


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

How the fuck do guys like Macho Man die, yet you can put Jake Robert and Scott Hall in a room full of cocaine and they will last on forever. I cannot dig it, brother.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Horrible. Such a shame when he appeared to be back on the up after the WWE DVD and ad for the new game.

One of the best workers ever, heel or face was fantastic and one of the most charismatic wrestlers to ever grace a ring.

RIP Macho


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow. Stunning and I don't even know what to say.

RIP Randy Savage


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

RIP

This is just horrific.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Sad news. 

Randy Savage and Jake Roberts were who got me interested in wrestling in the first place.

RIP


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rest In Peace, Macho Man.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Man I remember when I was really small I went to the park and some kid left his wrestling toys under a tree and never came back for them. So I picked them up and took it home (thief!!). Anyways one of those action figures was a Randy Savage action figure, man early 90s those were the days. RIP Macho Man hope you get inducted into the HOF.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in shock. His Wrestlemania 7 match with The Warrior remains one of my favourite matches of all-time. 

RIP Macho Man.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW. That is very sad news.

RIP.

JRsBBQ Jim Ross
Just heard Macho Man died this morning of a heart attack while driving his vehicle in Tampa. Condolences to all Randy Savage fans/family.

TheRock Dwayne Johnson
RIP Randy "Macho Man" Savage - you were one of my childhood inspirations and heros. Strength, love and prayers to the Savage/Poffo family.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

my favorite wrestler of all time.. FUCK.

Rip man


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Truly horrible news, Macho Man was utterly magnificent. RIP.


----------



## djluis2k5 (Sep 22, 2005)

The thing that sucks most is that we'll never get to hear what kind of Hall of Fame speech he would have given.

R.I.P. Macho King Randy Savage


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

He better get a video package or a mentioning on WWE TV


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

R.I.P Macho, true legend.

Come on Vince, do the classy thing, induct him this year and please treat him in death like the legend he is, not the blacklisted ex-wrestler like you treated him in life.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Terrible news 

may he rest in peace.


It's a shame WWE never treated him with the respect he deserved. He was one of the greatest of all time and carried the company for a while but new generations barely know how good AND important he was.

gonna go watch some of his Memphis work to remember his greatness.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Wow, totally unexpected.

R.I.P. Macho Man.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Grew up with this man on my television...im in a loss of words right now...RIP Macho Man "Randy Savage" 
I'll never forget your legacy....Thanks for the memories!! Thank You! Thank You! 

PS..IF WWE does not recognize this before RAW i dont know if ill watch...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sigh, seems it's pretty much all true now.

rest in peace macho man. no one deserves to die so young.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm devastated. 

Savage was my favourite as a child, and I still love to watch him to this day. One of the greatest to ever step foot in the ring is gone


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, out of nowhere. R.I.P.


----------



## Slamboree (Apr 26, 2011)

RIP.. Still surprised there was no message about it on the WWE website.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm so sad. Rest in peace Macho Man.  We've lost one of wrestling's gems.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck...

Just got the call while I was driving. This is the worst.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Goddamnit. RIP Macho Man. One of the greatest.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

R.I.P. Macho Man.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This was a shocker. RIP Macho Man.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

*If WWE does NOT give Savage recognition....*

I honestly think i might quit watching....That's utter disrespect for a man who WAS the WWF along with a few others for quite a while...

Your thoughts?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

M.S.I.I. said:


> Wow, out of nowhere. R.I.P.


Tell me about it.

R.I.P to one of the best ever. Easy had to be one of everyone's favorite wrestlers growing up. WWE needs to bury whatever they issue they have with him immediately and do a tribute to him. It's well deserved.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hard to believe it. I really hope they give him a tribute video Monday. It's a shame him and Vince never got past whatever it was; I was hoping he'd have at least one appearance.

RIP


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

R.I.P Macho Man

May I add that it is nice that a wrestler dies of a natural way and not a drug overdose or the Benoit shit. I am not saying in anyway that it is good he died but he can truly be remembered for how great he was without it being tarnished by anything.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

It's a shame we never got some true dream matches while he was still around, hopefully one day on the grandest stage I'll get to see those matches against Rock, HHH, and Austin.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, what shocking news seeing a topic title like that, REALLY sad news, and one of THE greatest of all time.

RIP Macho.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

One of the true legends. I don't know what else to say. I'm shocked. 

R.I.P.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

fuckin heartbreaking unbelievable, if he's not in the next HOF class then its a travesty


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

R.I.P Macho Man. One of my favs when I was a kid :'(


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I was hoping to see him at the next HOF too. One of my favorites as a kid. Rip Macho Man.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

RIP Randy Savage.

I really only grew up watching him in WCW, but after watching many past videos of him in WWF/E, I became more of a fan. Slim Jim commercials just never were the same without him.

His death really shows how short life is and it's a reminder that any one of us may not be here tomorrow.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HOF 2012 here we go.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> R.I.P Macho Man
> 
> May I add that it is nice that a wrestler dies of a natural way and not a drug overdose or the Benoit shit. I am not saying in anyway that it is good he died but he can truly be remembered for how great he was without it being tarnished by anything.




We better not say it was natural just yet. There's always the possibility of painkillers.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

first sweeney and now savage damn that sucks


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

To hear one of my favorite wrestlers EVER pass away like this......you have no idea how much this has fucked up my day already.

RIP Macho Man. You will never be forgotten. Definately watching his matches with Steamboat and DDP.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> HOF 2012 here we go.


It's a shame that this is the only way he would be inducted. He should of been inducted the same year Hogan went in. Or the next year at least.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Indeed. Move over Rock and wait your turn, the HOF should beckon for the Macho Man next year.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Headliner said:


> It's a shame that this is the only way he would be inducted. He should of been inducted the same year Hogan went in. Or the next year at least.


Whatever his differences with Vince, I think he eventually would have went in. Maybe now that he has passed things will speed up a little.


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

RIP Macho Man


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

RIP - One of the greatest and craziest guys to ever lace up a pair of boots.

It is DEFINITELY a sad occasion.....Dig it? ohhhhhh yeeeeeaaahhhh.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm going to spend the better part of my day watching old Savage promos now.


----------



## OhMy (Dec 10, 2010)

RIP Macho Man.

Give WWE time to respond


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

he should already be in the hof but vince's ego s to big now we wont ever get to ever hear 1 last OHHHHH YEEAAAAA at a HOF induction....


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

WWE will be all about the Madness now, and it will be for the wrong reasons (money).

Macho Man should have had all the recognition and more from the WWE in the past 10 years.

No doubt he will be HOF next year. Lanny will and should induct him, and I can't wait to hear Lanny's poem that will certainly not leave a dry eye in the house.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Indeed. Move over Rock and wait your turn, the HOF should beckon for the Macho Man next year.


They will probably do both because they wouldn't make the main induction someone who can't be there. Rock can be the main person and Macho Man can be the secondary like Eddie and Mr. Perfect were.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This fucking sucks. Dude should have gone into the HOF years ago and now he can't be there in person when they do decide to finally induct him.

He also re-married a while ago. My thoughts go out to his family. R.I.P. Macho Man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is probably the most depressed I've ever been towards a wrestler's death not only because it came out of nowhere but because he along with Piper and the Rockers were the reasons why I became a fan and were such a huge part of my childhood. Times like these are when I wish I grew out of this wrestling phase years and years ago so it wouldn't have such an impact on me.

Meh.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Rock and Savage, an easy double HOF double main event. Again, a shame we never got to see them lock horns.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Whow, one of the best.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Fuck I'm gutted, I really hoped it was a false alarm. A legend full stop. Randy tore it up in the ring and on the mic, I was really hoping for one more appearance on national TV for the Machoman. Life gets taken so randomly.

If WWE don't give a tribute, they will never get another dime from me again. Heartless bastards. 

R.I.P to one of the GOAT.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

I feel sorry for his new wife, he looked happy and content here


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

ImpactWrestling.com has something up about it but it still isnt on WWE.com.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP Macho Man.

And, his HOF induction now wouldn't be the same as it would have been, if he were there in person. Plus, we will never get to hear his side of the story... Sad indeed for a legend.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

R.I.P This is truly shocking, he was a great legend and more than ever deserves his HOF spot.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

miles berg said:


> Still isnt on WWE.com.
> 
> Unbelievable.


I was pissed with what they did with Test and Umaga, but this disrespect just takes the cake.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I feel because of the beef and history between him and Vince we may not get on Raw a very heart warming video package like Eddie, HBK, Flair, Edge and the likes but instead just a mentioning by Lawler or Cole which is very sad but possibly the reality.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

miles berg said:


> Still isnt on WWE.com.
> 
> Unbelievable.




Yeah, the WWE were just going to rush something on there.


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

RIP Macho Man...one last time...OOOOH YEEEAAAHH! :\


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

stephanie mcmahon is shedding tears atm


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

looking at cm punks cryptic twitter messages i think the current roster mayb have been told to stay quiet! obviously respected people who dont need the wwe like the rock and JR can go above those rules


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

miles berg said:


> ImpactWrestling.com has something up about it but it still isnt on WWE.com.
> 
> Unbelievable.


Fucking hell. Give them a chance to get the story straight and come up with something before you start bitching. If they have nothing up in few hours then you can start your yapping.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, what a way to end life. Happy May 21st Everyone!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.tnawrestling.com/news/it...World-In-Mourning-The-Passing-Of-Randy-Savage

Even TNA send a massage. Fuck you Vince!


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

RIP Macho Man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ChazThrasher said:


> looking at cm punks cryptic twitter messages i think the current roster mayb have been told to stay quiet! obviously respected people who dont need the wwe like the rock and JR can go above those rules


Stay quiet about what? That's just silly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Fucking hell. Give them a chance to get the story straight and come up with something before you start bitching. If they have nothing up in few hours then you can start your yapping.



People just want an excuse to bitch at the WWE even before they have a chance to be able to put up a real memorial. If there isn't anything by tonight, I could understand but it's been like barely over an hour since the story truly broke.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

anybody who thinks WWE will no sell this is retarded. This isn't some midcard guy who dies of a drug overdose like Test or Umaga that actually makes the WWE look bad. This is Macho fucking Man.

Give it some time. They are probably putting together something more than just a statement. I imagine career retrospectives, video packages, wrestler thoughts, the works for a guy who deserves it all and then some.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe this. What a tragic way to go. He left us way to early.

RIP Macho Man


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke7PGpUKZa4

Absolute 5-star classic. Who says big name stars don't job?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

This is just sad to see anyone pass away even sadder if the cause of death was by an accident, I guess I'm one of those lucky few who got to watch him live on TV way, way back. He deserves to be in the Hall of Fame, He should have been inducted years ago..but whatever beef he's got with McMahon this has just got to end. If Vince McMahon buried the hatchet with Bret Hart...how much more for Randy Savage? 

RIP Macho Man!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


>


Win.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Randy Savage, Hulk Hogan and the Ultimate Warrior were the reasons I watched wrestling in the early 90's I am gonna miss him. Thanks for the matches and crazy promos Randy... Thanks for the memories


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

I would say WWE'll have an announcement on their website in a few moments, but then I'd sound like Sony.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

AND THE BEAT GOES ON YEAH


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

ChazThrasher said:


> looking at cm punks cryptic twitter messages i think the current roster mayb have been told to stay quiet! obviously respected people who dont need the wwe like the rock and JR can go above those rules


Umm, Punk's tweets aren't cryptic there chief. He said "Hearing a horrible rumor, hope it's BS" then a few tweets later just said "Fuck"

That's not exactly cryptic or being told to keep quiet.

How about giving the WWE a chance to make a video package and write up a story and put it on the website before you crucify anybody in the company for being anti-Savage and that they're being assholes.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WWE has not told anyone to stay quiet. JTG, Yoshi Tatsu, John Cena and Shawn Michaels all already have twitter posts about Savage.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Hulk Hogan:



> I'm completely devastated, after over 10 years of not talking with Randy,
> we've finally started to talk and communicate.
> 
> He had so much life in his eyes & in his spirit, I just pray that he's happy and in a better place and we miss him.
> ...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

This is the first former wrestler's passing that actually made me cry, I'm so bummed right now.

I'll never forget asking for The Macho Man's autograph at a gas station when I was 9. What else did he say but "Oh yeah!". I still have that WCW poster. 

RIP Randy Savage


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


>


WIN by default.


----------



## 619IDH (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm still hoping this is BS

RIP if not though


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Wrestling officially died today. Nobody epitomizes wrestling for me like Randy Savage (and Curt Hennig) and they are both dead. I'm the saddest mark in the world.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Was too young to see the guy when he was at his best, but I have great respect for the man, and everything he has done for the company. If he doesn't get a RAW video package, it will be a travesty, and an insult to the mans legacy.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

I know I said earlier that I wanted Vince to treat him as a legend in death, not like the black-listed wrestler in life, and I still believe that, I just think we all should give WWE until the PPV to show a true tribute to him. I'd like to see the bell toll 10 times to begin the show in tribute to one of the greatest of all time. I don't expect there to be anything on Smackdown in the US tonight.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

I was having a good day.

Fuck. D:

I'm sad now.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

619IDH said:


> I'm still hoping this is BS
> 
> RIP if not though


Hogan confirmed it via his twitter, it's legit.

This sucks, a lot. RIP Macho Man.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

rest in peace.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Awww shit...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

TNA joins the entire wrestling world in mourning the passing of the legendary "Macho Man" Randy Savage

Savage was one of the most talented athletes to ever compete inside a wrestling ring. He truly transcended professional wrestling, becoming one of the true "icons" of our sport. Millions of wrestling fans grew up watching Savage battle other legends such as Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Ricky Steamboat and many more.

Savage appeared with TNA during our 2004 "Victory Road" and "Turning Point" events - memorable moments that we hope wrestling fans will never forget. 

TNA hopes all of our fans remember Randy Savage's amazing life and career, and how he helped shape the sport as we know it today.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Give WWE time. This is a guy that hasn't been in WWE since the '90s and was barely acknowledged by them since. TNA/IW already has acknowledged it.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Walls said:


> Hogan confirmed it via his twitter, it's legit.



It's still not real to me, dammit


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm still crying, he was my favorite wrestler of all-time.


:'(


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

619IDH said:


> I'm still hoping this is BS
> 
> RIP if not though


I hear Lanny Poffo confirmed it, you don't really get any more confirmed. 

D:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rip


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

RIP Macho Man. One of all time greats.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm very sad right now. One of the greatest of all time.

R.I.P Randy Savage.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

What a shame. My prayers go out to his family. I wish he was able to be inducted into the hof before this.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RIP Macho Man. This is shocking.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I think everybody should don Macho avs and signatures in honor of this true legend.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Randy Savage is the reason I got into professional wrestling as a kid. He was cutting a promo the very first time I ever surfed my way to WWF programming, and I never looked back. I followed his career, until he retired. Sadly, wrestling's never been quite the same for me since he left, and now he's gone.

He'll go into the Hall of Fame now, but he won't headline, which is pretty much what Triple H and Vince McMahon wanted all along anyway. 

R.I.P. to one of the all-time greats - a guy who knew how to differentiate himself both inside the ring and out. He put on five-star matches and was involved in five-star feuds. His promos were just as good, and I know more people who want to mimic "The Macho Man" than any other wrestler to this very day. The man's legacy will always shine.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

> DeathOn May 20, 2011, TMZ reported that Savage suffered a heart attack around 10AM on a highway in Tampa, Florida before losing control of the vehicle and crashing. It was later confirmed by Savage's brother, Lanny Poffo.[11] According to the Florida Highway Patrol, Savage was driving a 2009 Jeep Wrangler when he "veered across a concrete median ... through oncoming traffic ... and "collided head-on with a tree." His wife Lynn was a passenger but survived with "minor injuries". According to officials, both were wearing their seat belts at the time. *The NWO Wolfpack is wanted for questioning on suspicion of foul play*.


This is from Wiki. Someone totally made a joke about it too soon, lol. Rest in peace, bro.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Just realised how drunk I'll have to be to get this off my mind...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

/cry


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck man. Fuck


----------



## alw062382 (Mar 29, 2010)

RIP Macho Man


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Slammed said:


> This is from Wiki. Someone totally made a joke about it too soon, lol. Rest in peace, bro.


fpalm


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Slammed said:


> This is from Wiki. Someone totally made a joke about it too soon, :lol:.


I bet it was that sneaky bastard Konnan.

It makes sense. First Rick Rude, then Hennig, now Macho Man. If I'm Sting I would watch my back.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

RIP Randall Mario Poffo aka Macho Man aka Macho King aka Machismo. 

1952 - 2011


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this is fucking tragic and very sad  R.I.P dude


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.tnawrestling.com/news/it...World-In-Mourning-The-Passing-Of-Randy-Savage


----------



## gesusfreak (Sep 24, 2005)

He will truly be missed. RIP Macho Man!!


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I am shocked about it. I just bought his DVD from walmart a few weeks ago, I didn't even watch it yet. Looks like I am about to.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

This is a truly sad day in the wrestling business. One of the true greats is gone and out of the blue as well.

He was one of my favourites, I grew up watching him when I was 5 years old, so this is very sad news to hear. My condolences go out to his family and friends. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Why'd it have to be Savage, why?


----------



## RIPGuerrero (Nov 10, 2010)

That's really sad. My home page is msn and that was on the main news stories so that's how I found out.

RIP Randy Savage.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I want to see him one more time in the WWE. Just to see his entrance again would of made me so happy. I'm sad it didnt get to happen. This guy was my childhood hero. I loved Savage, and hope he rest well.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I feel like throwing up.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

HullKogan said:


> Why'd it have to be Savage, why?


Like I said earlier, why do guys like Savage and Hennig go while guys like Roberts and Hall can live on for an eternity (not wishing death on these 2 at all, but I'm just throwing it out there). It's not fucking fair.


----------



## HITMAN84 (Sep 30, 2009)

This is really fucking sad. He was my first favorite wrestler and just recently bought his LJN figure that my parents had to buy me several times as a kid. I was really hoping with all the figures WWE has been putting out of him recently that he would return to WWE. Sad sad day today. R.I.P Macho.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Man...I'm really upset about this...

Savage was always one of my favorites growing up and I hate to see him going out like this. The man was a perfectionist in the ring, and it wasn't hard to tell that he put every piece of his being into his work. He really was the definition of charisma.

Macho Man, you will be greatly missed and will never be forgot. Thanks for all the great memories of my childhood. To quote him from one of his best interviews with Mean Gene ever, "...and the beat goes on...and the beat goes on...and the beat goes on..." 

Rest in peace Macho King.


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

I really hope he gets the respect/tribute from the WWE that he deserves. One of the true pioneers in wrestling history and had an unmistakable identity. No one was even close to his style. He could wrestle Hogan and make it look like he was a power wrestler then turn around and wrestle Steamboat and show his high flying and technical skills. Truly one of the greatest to ever lace em up. I'm thinking of watching the WWE ppv this sunday just in hopes that they acknowledge him. He'll always have a spot in my wrestling heart as he was the first piece of wrestling i ever owned or became familiar with. My parents bought me and my brother "Wrestling Buddies" when we were 4 and 2. Not sure if anyone remembers those but they were the wrestling equivalent to teddy bears. They bought a Hogan and Savage and the Macho Man was mine. I never liked Hogan as a child and always leaned toward Warrior and Savage then later Hart. I know this went on for a while but hell he's gone now and i guess i had a lot to say. RIP Randy Savage..... Now you're at the very top rope dropping elbows.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

RIP Randy Savage.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

cant believe this shit. RIP


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

There best be SOME mention of him at OTL, a few lines on WWE.com just isn't enough for this man


----------



## Ashzilla (Apr 5, 2008)

This is such sad news 

One of my all time favourites and along with Ric Flair one of the reasons why im a fan of pro wrestling

I remember when i first watched him at wrestlemania 8 against Flair i was glued to the tv watching him win the wwe title. 

His promo after the match is still one i've never forgotten. 

RIP MACHO MAN THANK YOU


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

jpchicago23 said:


> RIP Randy Savage..... Now you're at the very top rope dropping elbows.


I salute this comment.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

el dandy said:


> Like I said earlier, why do guys like Savage and Hennig go while guys like Roberts and Hall can live on for an eternity (not wishing death on these 2 at all, but I'm just throwing it out there). It's not fucking fair.


Its not. I was 9 years old, and recognized the "Macho Man" right away standing in front of me at a gas station. I grabbed a WCW magazine as fast as I could, and asked him to sign a poster that was in the magazine. What did he tell me? "OH YEAH!", and he fucking signed it. No lie. I'll never forget that. How many stories do you hear nowadays about wrestler's telling their fans to fuck off? Not Randy. He was a great man.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Im so sad right now. Absolutely tragic. RIP Macho Man, easily one of the greatest wrestlers and talents


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I can't believe that the Macho Man is actually gone


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

fuck.... im devastated. 

totally one of my biggest heros ever. i wish this guy was my dad.

im changing my longstanding bossman avatar to machoman pictures and im never gonna use anyone else.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

no mention of this on WWE.com :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh my god :0

ugh oh god oh god... RIP


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuck this is sad and shocking. Poor guy. I wish he would have been in better ending terms with Vince, speaking of Vince..a big FUCK YOU to him. The WWE hasn't even posted anything on Savage yet. Fuck them. 

To one of the legends, best talents and mic workers ever...


RIP MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

This is awful news :/ RIP great sir


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's on WWE.com now.


----------



## seanyboyuk (Jun 17, 2007)

Shocking news indeed!


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Sucks he went before a hall of fame induction. 

R.I.P one of the greatest of all times.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/randy-savage-passes


----------



## Kid Prodigy (Mar 24, 2011)

Randy "Macho Man" Savage passes away
May 20, 2011
Tags: Randy Savage
WWE is saddened to learn of the passing of one of the greatest Superstars of his time, Randy Poffo, a.k.a. Randy “Macho Man” Savage. Poffo was under contract with WWE from 1985 to 1993 and held both the WWE and Intercontinental Championships. Our sincerest condolences go out to his family and friends. We wish a speedy recovery to his wife Lynn. Poffo will be greatly missed by WWE and his fans.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

He should have been in the HOF a decade ago.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> no mention of this on WWE.com :lmao


http://www.wwe.com/inside/randy-savage-passes


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Shit.......R.I.P


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

WWE made a mistake already as he was actually under contract with them between 1985-1994.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

It took them that long for THAT?


----------



## zzap (Aug 21, 2004)

RIP Macho Man . Legend.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

bboy said:


> shame really but lets wait to see the reports
> 
> he could have been on drugs or drunk when crashing, so let's not all feel sorry for him yet. I will respectfully give my condolences but no need to be crying your eyes out just yet, let's wait for the facts.


You really are an idiot.


----------



## BOBORBK (Jun 25, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

bboy said:


> shame really but lets wait to see the reports
> 
> he could have been on drugs or drunk when crashing, so let's not all feel sorry for him yet. I will respectfully give my condolences but no need to be crying your eyes out just yet, let's wait for the facts.


thats just the dumbest fucking thing ive ever read on here.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My favorite wrestler of all time. RIP


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

bboy said:


> shame really but lets wait to see the reports
> 
> he could have been on drugs or drunk when crashing, so let's not all feel sorry for him yet. I will respectfully give my condolences but no need to be crying your eyes out just yet, let's wait for the facts.


He had a heart attack.

And if he was even drunk or on drugs, we can still be sad at his passing.

****


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

bboy said:


> shame really but lets wait to see the reports
> 
> he could have been on drugs or drunk when crashing, so let's not all feel sorry for him yet. I will respectfully give my condolences but no need to be crying your eyes out just yet, let's wait for the facts.


If people can still extol the virtues of Benoit as an in-ring technician and legend despite murdering his whole fucking family, I don't give a shit if Savage was hopped up on drugs when he died. The man was a fucking legend. Shut your fucking mouth for once.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Pezley said:


> It took them that long for THAT?


It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Really sad.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

While Randy never got that place in the WWE Hall of Fame, he got a place in Heaven now.

Rest In Peace


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, this is a complete shock. Woke up and had a text saying this happened. 
Completely speechless. 
RIP to one of the greatest.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I honestly couldn't give two shits if WWE posted some empty wall of text condolences especially if Savage was innocent of the rumor people accused him of and the WWE just blacklisted him because of petty shit.


----------



## Kid Prodigy (Mar 24, 2011)

Macho Man's Car Accident -- The WRECKAGE Video
29 minutes ago by TMZ Staff 

TMZ has obtained footage of Macho Man Randy Savage's car -- after it slammed into a tree this morning in Florida.


As we previously reported, Macho Man suffered a heart attack while he was behind the wheel around 9:25 AM ... and lost control of his car -- veering across the concrete median into oncoming traffic ... and straight into a tree.

Randy died, but it's unclear whether it was the result of the heart attack, the collision, or a combination of both.

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/20/randy...macho-man-killed-dead-died-dies-footage-clip/


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

bboy said:


> shame really but lets wait to see the reports
> 
> he could have been on drugs or drunk when crashing, so let's not all feel sorry for him yet. I will respectfully give my condolences but no need to be crying your eyes out just yet, let's wait for the facts.


1. He suffered a heart attack while driving.
2. Shut up.
3. This man was a huge part of many of our childhoods, we have every right to mourn.
4. Shut up.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, fuck WWE. Vince is a petty, little dicked man. His treatment to people will all come back to bite him in the ass one day soon. And it will destroy the WWE.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> It's pretty pathetic.


It's still better than not mentioning it at all so stop your bitching.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Fucking tragic, now gonna put on his dvd I think.

R.I.P. MACHO KING


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

My condolences. I loved this guy even as a toddler. RIP.


----------



## DarkRacoonV1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shocked.... Don't know what to say..... RIP :/


----------



## evilized (Jul 16, 2007)

RIP Macho Man a legend from the time when we still believed it was real  Please Vince and WWE a tribute and HoF at least for this legend


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

God, I really wish people would stop quoting that piece of shit "bboy". It totally defeats the purpose of me having him on my Ignore List if I still have to see his idiotic comments.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

bboy said:


> shame really but lets wait to see the reports
> 
> he could have been on drugs or drunk when crashing, so let's not all feel sorry for him yet. I will respectfully give my condolences but no need to be crying your eyes out just yet, let's wait for the facts.



you're a fucking idiot, he had a heart attack while driving. i doubt he would be drunk or on drugs while his wife was in the jeep. congrats, you just made the forums most retarded post of the year.


R.I.P. macho man


OHHHHH YEAHHHH


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

bboy said:


> shame really but lets wait to see the reports
> 
> he could have been on drugs or drunk when crashing, so let's not all feel sorry for him yet. I will respectfully give my condolences but no need to be crying your eyes out just yet, let's wait for the facts.


On Behalf of Macho Man himself, The Genius, Macho Man fans, and anyone who's ever snapped into a Slim Jim: *Fuck You.*


----------



## seanyboyuk (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope wwe put him in the hof next year!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I honestly couldn't give two shits if WWE posted some empty wall of text condolences especially if Savage was innocent of the rumor people accused him of and the WWE just blacklisted him because of petty shit.


This. That news post was as empty as it could be. "He worked for us. Hope his family will be alright." Cool, thanks for that lack of fucking respect for somebody who killed his body every night for your company for years and helped make you a huge name.


----------



## wholedamnshow (Dec 11, 2006)

R.I.P. Macho Man Randy Savage. Absolute legend who will go down as one of the best of all time.


----------



## Mal (Jun 30, 2009)

Goin' out to get a Slim Jim right now. RIP Macho Man.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

So sad to hear. RIP Macho Man.


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

some of you are acting like WWE.com is a news/gossip site. Ready and capable to announce breaking news at a moments notice.

Its not. 

And they dont have obituaries on hand which they can produce at a whim either.

So give them time.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

MaloneyBo$$ said:


> Goin' out to get a Slim Jim right now. RIP Macho Man.


Buy two, one for yourself and another to snap into for Macho.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Banned bboy from the thread. 

At least WWE mentioned him on their website. While the text should of been much better than that, I'm not too surprised. They refuse to put over Savage as one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. They treated him like another wrestler from a past era in that text. 

WWE is going to be WWE when it comes to the way they treat wrestlers and their character, but they have also been genuine about the way they announce deaths.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

it's on the front page of wwe.com and they have posted a bio and pictures etc.

What more can be done at such short notice.

Stop the bitching.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I really...don't know what to say. Randy Savage - one of the most charismatic wrestlers of all time. The biggest legend next to Hogan. Such a shame we didn't get to see you inducted into the Hall of Fame. RIP


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

i cant believe this, seriously

My favorite wrestler of all time died


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> It's still better than not mentioning it at all so stop your bitching.


It's disrespectful and continuing of the disrespect they have shown him for years. A legend, a key part of making the WWE the juggernaut it is today


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

nachoman said:


> some of you are acting like WWE.com is a news/gossip site. Ready and capable to announce breaking news at a moments notice.
> 
> Its not.
> 
> ...


This.

I'm not saying WWE will definitely do more, but it's way to early to be saying that they don't give a shit and aren't being respectful.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Rest in Peace Randy


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

_The Greatest_


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

RIP Randy Savage, never had the privilege of seeing you wrestle, and now I never will.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Sad news....

I grew up watching and rooting for Savage. RIP. Enjoy heaven sir.


----------



## wesleyward24 (Feb 15, 2010)

wwe.com will have more. It's only been what, 2 hours? It takes awhile for them to make sure the story is true in the first place. 

Now that we got the petty shit out of the way, Macho Man was one of my favorite wrestlers growing up. Loved him way more than hogan. His moves always captivated me and his interviews were amazing.

He's is up there with some of the greats. And I always feel like he got the short end of the stick. He was a huge draw in his day and no one can deny that.

RIP Macho Man.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it sad that TNA paid a bigger tribute to Savage?


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Great tribute on WWE.com to the legend that is the Macho Man Randy Savage.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

It's on wwe.com now, and on their facebook page.

RIP


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> It's disrespectful and continuing of the disrespect they have shown him for years. A legend, a key part of making the WWE the juggernaut it is today


Well "IF" the rumors were ever true about Savage and an underage Stephanie McMahon and it's never been confirmed, nor denied.

Would you as a father want to ever mention him again.

I love Macho Man and the WWE should mention him but if I was Vince I wouldn't feel any sadness if he did do what he did to Steph.

Like I said "IF".


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Sigh...just when he was starting to be associated with WWE more. RIP Macho Man....

Gonna go watch steamboat/macho man now....


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

HullKogan said:


> _The Greatest_


He can now rejoin Miss Elizabeth

RIP


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the news only came out what, and hour ago? take another 20 from that confirming it and stuff, that means they had 40 or so minutes. what are they meant to have? a whole section dedicated to him, montages, etc etc?

im sure they will expand upon it in time. it's just something to start with. people will use any excuse to bitch at wwe and vince.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

What a heartbreaking day...I loved this man. RIP to the probably the most underappreciated top talent in history.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm definitely 'Snapping into a Slim Jim' tonight in his memory.

RIP Macho King.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got a feeling we are going to see alot more heart attacks with older generation wrestlers soon. Everyone knows they were all deep into roid use and its going to catch up.

RIP Macho Man. Still remember doing a elbow drop off the couch on my brother when we were kids.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow. RIP Machoman.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> Is it sad that TNA paid a bigger tribute to Savage?


No. It's sad that we continue to harp on what WWE has done or hasn't done.

Let this thread be about celebrating Randy Savage's life and career. Please.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

METTY said:


> Sad news....
> 
> I grew up watching and rooting for Savage. RIP. Enjoy heaven sir.


Wow, always looked at you as being too smart to believe in Heaven. But, may Randys family take great pride in the fact Randy lived a great and accomplished life.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone wanna compile a list of his best matches?

Im thinking Savage Vs Flair at Mania, Vs Dibiase at Mania, Vs WArrior at Summerslam, etc.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well "IF" the rumors were ever true about Savage and an underage Stephanie McMahon and it's never been confirmed, nor denied.
> 
> Would you as a father want to ever mention him again.
> 
> ...


In all honesty, enough of this bullshit. This is a page made in *remembrance* of Randy. If all you can do is re-iterate rumors about the man then I truly pity you. Scum.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

They already have a full bio, 40 pictures, and a bunch of videos. All within the hour. Yet you guys think they haven't TRIED HARD ENOUGH? Yikes...


RIP Macho Man. One of the greats.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

R.I.P. Going to bump "Be a Man" now.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

if wwe dont achknowledge they deserve to burn in hell


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Kiz said:


> the news only came out what, and hour ago? take another 20 from that confirming it and stuff, that means they had 40 or so minutes. what are they meant to have? a whole section dedicated to him, montages, etc etc?
> 
> im sure they will expand upon it in time. it's just something to start with. people will use any excuse to bitch at wwe and vince.


Exactly. They're already starting to expand upon it. 
There's only so much you can do on a website with limited time, and considering the first thing you'll see right now if you go on WWE.com is a picture of Randy Savage with the headline in bold, I doubt they 'don't give a shit'


----------



## zepelli0813 (May 20, 2011)

this is the worst news


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Just heard about this on the Radio and had to check online to make sure I heard that right  Such sad news. RIP to a true legend. They should induct him into the HOF next year, even if there was legit heat between him and Vince.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> In all honesty, enough of this bullshit. This is a page made in *remembrance* of Randy. If all you can do is re-iterate rumors about the man then I truly pity you. Scum.


I was replying and trying to give a reason to the people moaning about lack of coverage of his death on wwe.com.

Their is obviously deep rooted reasons why Vince McMahon hates to mention him.

Vince has brought back every wrestler over the years who may have done the dirty yet not Savage.

That's all I was trying to say so scum i'm not, a realist maybe.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at the idiots that jumped the gun in condemning the WWE for not putting up anything about his life.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

At least WWE made mention of it. I better damn well expect some tribute or moment of silence, along with a video package, for this man either at OTL or RAW on Monday night. I expect TNA to do the same on Thursday.

I officially request this thread be a Macho Man picture/video/match thread.






Fucking bless this man.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

HullKogan said:


>


"WHAT IT IS, IS WHAT IT IS!"


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*WWE.com.

Few Superstars were as dynamic as "Macho Man" Randy Savage. His style — perfectly punctuated by his entrance music, "Pomp and Circumstance" — was only outshined by his performances in the ring, which led him to two WWE Championships, two World Heavyweight Championships and a 14-month reign as Intercontinental Champion.

Joining WWE in June of 1985, Macho Man's impact was such that his services were in demand by the various managers in WWE at that time. But Savage introduced a young woman named Elizabeth to accompany him to the ring and manage him. With the First Lady of Wrestling as his manager, the Superstar’s first major achievement was reaching the finals of a one-night tournament, as part of the Wrestling Classic pay-per-view event in November of 1985. The following February, after a lengthy rivalry with then-Intercontinental Champion Tito Santana, Macho Man defeated the WWE Hall of Famer to earn his first taste WWE title.

Savage became a WrestleMania staple early on, making his debut on The Grandest Stage of Them All at WrestleMania 2 where he defended the Intercontinental Championship against the intimidating and unpredictable George "The Animal" Steele. From there, he defended the title all the way until WrestleMania III, when he fell short to Ricky Steamboat in what is widely regarded by many as one the most thrilling contests in WWE history.

Success continued to coincide with Macho Man in 1988, when he won a huge tournament at WrestleMania IV to earn his first WWE Championship. During his reign as champion, he and Hulk Hogan formed one of the most formidable tandems to ever step foot in a ring. The Mega Powers were virtually unstoppable by anyone — except for themselves. A misunderstanding and a touch of jealousy sent Savage into a rage at NBC's The Main Event, leading him to attack his tag team partner. The two took their differences to the ring at WrestleMania V, when Hogan won back the WWE Championship.

Savage went on to dub himself "Macho King" after defeating "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan for the King of the Ring title in 1989. Carrying a scepter and crown, he called on Sensational Sherri to replace Elizabeth as his manager. Savage targeted then-WWE Champion Ultimate Warrior with a series of attacks in response to being denied a title opportunity, which led to a Career-Ending Match at WrestleMania VII. When Savage was pinned, Sherri attacked him as he lay helpless. Fortunately, Elizabeth was in the audience and rushed to his aid, sparking arguably the most romantic moment the WWE Universe had ever witnessed. The sight of Miss Elizabeth and Macho Man embarking in the center of the ring after all those years was one of the fans would not soon forget..

WrestleMania VII's romance may have been topped at SummerSlam 1991. That was when WWE’s favorite couple was married in a special ceremony dubbed the "Match Made in Heaven.”

Macho Man returned to the ring shortly after and eventually earned an opportunity for a second reign as WWE Champion at WrestleMania VIII against Ric Flair. Savage was successful in earning the perfect accessory to match his golden attire, and he also put to rest rumors that Flair started, claiming he and Elizabeth were having an affair. After his run as champion, Macho Man sat next to Mr. McMahon and served as color commentator for the premiere season of Monday Night Raw in 1993.

In 1995, Savage won his first World Heavyweight Title, winning WCW's first-ever 60-Man Three-Ring Battle Royal. He would lose the championship a month later to his rival, Flair, only to win it back from him for a second reign in early 1996.

Four years later, after a ring career that spanned back to 1973, Savage left the squared circle and left a style, a staggering list of accomplishments and a legacy, which can only be described in two words: "Oooh, yeah!"*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just heard the news.

Sad day :'(

RIP Macho Man


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No wrestler's death shocks me anymore.

Still, this does suck as Macho Man is one of my favorites of all time. Dude cut some insane promos in his day and put on some great matches. He was an all around all time great.

RIP Macho Man


----------



## cactuslove (May 15, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm actually in shock right now. I know I'm deeply upset about it, but haven't been able to shed a tear just yet. Can't believe the news. I'll write something up in time. Absolutely devistating.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tremendous


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*WWE.com has the death of Randy Savage as its lead story today. As of this morning, the plan was to pay tribute to him in some form at the WWE Over the Limit PPV on Sunday in Seattle, WA. 

Dave Meltzer.*


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

That image will stay with me for a while...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lots of wrestlers speaking out

Rock: RIP Randy "Macho Man" Savage - you were one of my childhood inspirations and heros. Strength, love and prayers to the Savage/Poffo family.

Kevin Nash: I lost a close friend today. If anybody in heaven is wondering who the cat in the ugly cowboy hat is it's Randy. Love you Bro. Never another.

Mick Foley: I just heard the sad news about the Macho Man. Randy Savage was one of my favorites performers, and my heart goes out to his loved ones.

Shawn Michaels: @IAmJericho jus txt me the news. We've lost one of the greats!! Our prayers go out to the family & friends of Randy Savage.

JR: Just heard Macho Man died this morning of a heart attack while driving his vehicle in Tampa. Condolences to all Randy Savage fans/family.

Natalya: My prayers are with Randy Savage and his family right now.

Ezekial Jackson: Whoa....just heard about macho man Randy savage...God bless the family, the wrestling world just lost one of the greatest ever...R.I.P

Vickie: RIP Randy Macho Man Savage. My prayers are to your family

Regal: Just heard of the passing of Randy Savage. A one of a kind great performer.RIP.

Barrett: Bow to the kingdom of the madness. RIP Macho Man, amazing performer.

Christian: Sad 2 hear about "Macho Man"Randy Savage..Only met him once briefly.No doubt 1 of the best & influenced so many performers you see today RIP

JTG: To one of my favorite Hall of Famers, inducted or not. Macho Man Randy Savage. R.I.P OOOOOOOOOH YEEEEEEEAH !

Hogan: I'm completely devastated, after over 10 years of not talking with Randy, we've finally started to talk and communicate. He had so much life in his eyes & in his spirit, I just pray that he's happy and in a better place and we miss him. We miss him a lot. I feel horrible about the ten years of having no communication. This was a tough one. I just pray that Randy's happy and in a better place and we miss him.

Hawkins: RIP Macho Man Randy Savage... One of wrestling's all time greats. I carry this picture in my gear bag ...7yr old Hawkins & my 1st tag team partner. RIP Macho Man. http://yfrog.com/h097hykj


Cena: CeNation. The untimely passing of randy savage is indeed tragic. All true fans of wrestling will mourn this loss. One of the all time greats

Goldust: Prayers go out to randy savage family.....god be with them in this tough time

Ryder: RIP MACHO MAN. One of my favorites and one of the best of all time. DIG IT! http://t.co/PSYmsrJ

Justin Roberts: Macho Man...simply awesome. Incredible and entertaining in everything he did. One of the best ever. RIP

Bret Hart: I have no words to say. This one hits me hard. We lost one of the best

Punk: @BretHart: I have no words to say. This one hits me hard. We lost one of the best.” This sums it up.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> *WWE.com.
> 
> Few Superstars were as dynamic as "Macho Man" Randy Savage. His style — perfectly punctuated by his entrance music, "Pomp and Circumstance" — was only outshined by his performances in the ring, which led him to two WWE Championships, two World Heavyweight Championships and a 14-month reign as Intercontinental Champion.
> 
> ...


And there you have it. Does this meet our standards?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow. One of my favorites and all time greats. RIP bro


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for everything you gave and brought to the business
Thank you Macho Man for the hours of entertainment that you provide to all of us

Rest in peace "Macho Man" Randy Savage


----------



## Siggy16 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is very very sad news.
He was one of my all time favorite wrestlers, unbelievable character.

RIP Macho Man!!!! OOOOOH YEEEEAAAAAHHH!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damn.  I loved me some Macho Man. One of the true greats of all time. *


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

At least he had a very illustrious career. Had some of the greatest matches of all time, multiple time WWF champion, and one of the biggest stars ever. Once in a lifetime superstar.

The article they wrote about him on WWE.com was very respectful. I think they should and will air a tribute package on RAW or maybe Over the Limit or both.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Macho Man, you have graduated from life to legend. I sincerely thank you for all that you put your body and mind through to entertain myself and other fans. You will never, ever be forgotten.

RIP


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

DIG IT!


----------



## Morbo (Mar 30, 2010)

Just found out Macho Man Randy Savage is dead, gutted, he was in my top 3 favs of all time. At least he'll be able to shove one up the lovely Elizabeth in heaven tonight.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The Rock said:


> Today Team Bring It will celebrate a life - we will kick ass and chase greatness #OOHHYEEEAAAHHH style!


via his Twitter. Love Rocky. Shows so much love and compassion while displaying strength and embrace at the same time.

Can't believe this is true. Sad, sad day. Wish this wasn't real.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

RIP


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Sad news, Savage was one of my favourites during my childhood.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm sure the first thing Macho did was got to the animal wing in heaven to find out what the dodo birds look like.

RIP


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

I only just read the news there now, I'm really just lost for words right now. 

R.I.P 'MACHO MAN' RANDY SAVAGE.


----------



## rzrbaxfan (Mar 12, 2010)

It's been a little over a year since he married his second wife. I feel for her.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

This is nuts. The first match I ever saw was a Macho Man match in 1986. The storylines with Hogan and Elizabeth captured my attention. There will never be another Macho Man. RIP.

Some more articles:

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20496220,00.html

http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/05/20/randy-macho-man-savage-dead/

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebritynews/news/macho-man-randy-savage-dies-in-car-accident-2011205

http://www.wwe.com/inside/randy-savage-passes


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXHlO_f_Uqc
> 
> Pretty great video if anyone wants to embed it


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I was just thinking of getting the Defining Moments figure of Savage to add to my figure collection. I think I still will.

RIP Thanks for the great matches Macho Man Randy Savage.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Macho Man's rapping > Cena's rapping


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.wrestling-online.com/new...reck_from_Randy_Savage_s_fatal_accident.shtml

RIP


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Im not wasnt born when Savage was wrestling but he's one of the guys that paved the way for the stars i love.

RIP.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

He'll be missed by his family and friends but he has achieved eternal life through wrestling fans just like Misawa, Guerrero, and Andre The Giant. RIP your in gods hands now Macho and I hope your up there with Liz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is some terrible news. RIP to a true legend in the business.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Jericho's Take on This



IAmJericho said:


> Randy Savage was a true influence and inspiration to me and taught me some very important lessons,in and out of the ring. Rest in peace Mach


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

When ESPN talks about a wrestler, you know he is/was big time


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

My text has been blowing up all day from old friends in the business, so I had to come online to check. I was hoping this was one of those horrible malicious rumours that plague our business. Sadly not.

I write this with genuine tears in my eyes, and I don't give a fuck if that makes me a 'pussy.'

Randy Savage was truly among the greatest, most inspirational talents that professional wrestling has ever seen. One of the very few men who could produce a great match from a mediocre talent; if you knew he was stepping in the ring with a fellow great - Flair, Steamboat, Hall, Sting, whoever - that you were in for the ride of your life.

When he joined TNA, it should've been their shot across the bow; instead politics robbed us of the return of arguably the most talented man ever to climb through the ropes, leaving us to forever salivate at thoughts of the impact he could've had in the ring with the likes of Styles, Daniels and co. He should've held the TNA gold, should've made more stars, more memories. Hindsight is 20-20.

I never met him, but I'll relay one of my favourite Savage-related memories: I'll always remember the first day they let us use the top rope in training and I'll be damned if the first thing every single one of us did when we got up there was a big Savage Elbow.

Macho Man, thank you for the inspiration, for the memories and for the years of sheer, unadulterated joy you've given me.

God bless you, brother.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

RIP


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Sad news 

I absolutely loved Randy Savage back in the day and still consider him to be one of my all time favourite wrestlers. One of the few guys who was awesome both on the mic and in the ring when he was in his prime.

RIP. He'll be missed


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Days like today really makes me mad at Vince & WWE for never burying the hatchet and putting him in the HOF...Can't keep playing around and think someone is gonna live forever..Great wrestlers should be honored as much as they can when they are alive..He'll never ever get the closure of WWE showing just how much they meant to him or the business and get that one last night of gratitude that he deserved...RIP Macho Man


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Still in shock to be honest. Doesn't feel real.

:'(


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

I am more saddened by this than when Michael Jackson died. Rip Macho Man.


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

RIP to one of the best ever. I hope the WWE finally gives him the legend treatment he so deserved during his life.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I've been tearing my basement apart for the past 20 minutes looking for my Macho Man Bashin' Brawler from back in the day...hope I can find it


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I woke up and turned on ESPN and this is the first thing I see...what a way to start the day. Macho Man was one of my favorites.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Just found out. Shocking, RIP Macho Man


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Just heard this, absolutely gutted. What a legend. RIP Macho


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

My Randy Savage autograph:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So instead of some of you remembering the man and what he gave you on your television screen for years why the fuck are some of you people shouting anger at Vince and WWE for not putting Savage in the HOF at a time like this. As if they knew this would happen.

God, I swear some of you people come here just to bitch over petty shit.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn... Just found out about this. How sad, and he wasn't even that old. 

RIP Macho Man.


----------



## cuauhtemoc85 (Mar 17, 2010)

R.I.P Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RRS said:


> So instead of some of you remembering the man and what he gave you on your television screen for years why the fuck are some of you people shouting anger at Vince and WWE for not putting Savage in the HOF at a time like this. As if they knew this would happen.
> 
> God, I swear some of you people come here just to bitch over petty shit.


*I disagree. I think they have every right to be legitimately pissed at Vince for not putting Savage in the Hall of Fame while he was alive. Vince had how many opportunities to do so? That anger is legit and I don't see anything wrong with saying so.*


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

With the 1st pick of the 2011 rapture Jesus Christ picks... Macho Man Randy Savage! RIP Macho!


----------



## RarelChampwin (May 18, 2011)

[Osama Bin Laden stands in the ring as the crowd boos]

OBL: There is no man in the afterlife who can give me a proper elbow drop!

[Pomp & Circumstance begins to play]

OBL: Uh oh....


----------



## vulture_7 (Aug 31, 2004)

Rest in peace brother....
You were one of the very very finest!
Oooooh yeeeeah!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This sucks. Macho was one of the 1st I ever getting into this thing called Professional Wrestling. You wanna talk about Icons, that man was an icon!

Everybody knew Macho Man, and everybody does a Macho Man impression.

This is as sad a day as any in the history of the business. I hope Vince McMahon feels foolish for feuding with the man as long as he did, and now having to induct him into the Hall of Fame posthumously instead having the man be able to attend like he should have years ago!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *I disagree. I think they have every right to be legitimately pissed at Vince for not putting Savage in the Hall of Fame while he was alive. Vince had how many opportunities to do so? That anger is legit and I don't see anything wrong with saying so.*


And for me, it's also why I don't really care what WWE puts up on their website. Too little too late.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## RentoruNeisu (Mar 12, 2010)

RIP Macho Man


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't post here anymore but had to come on to say R.I.P. to one of my all time favorites. 

I honestly hope Vince gives this man a tribute on RAW or at least an acknowledgment of his passing. As a society we use the word "star" and "icon" loosely but this man is nothing short of an icon, star and legend. I always wanted to see him return to WWE TV to cut at least one more promo but at least he will definitely be inducted into the hall of fame now.

Once Again R.I.P. to one of the true greats in wrestling.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

This could all be untrue but who knows. My therapist when I was about 15 (almost 10 years ago) told me he was cousins with Macho Man. He said originally they were Polish jews who changed their last name to Poffo or whatever and that he and him were cousins. Never had really met or hung out but was aware of the relationship none the less. I called him to say RIP today and he was legitimately upset plus he knew. He does not watch wrestling or use forums, he is a therapist. Anyway RIP MAcho MAn and let's all eat a slim jim


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And for me, it's also why I don't really care what WWE puts up on their website. Too little too late.


Agreed. Just you watch, he'll go in next year.

Sadly, without Vince making the groveling apology to the family on his hands and knees that they deserve.

Hopefully they'll learn a lesson here, too, and put Jake in before it's too damn late.


----------



## OWWRadioGuru (May 6, 2011)

Got to work on his MachoMan.com tapings in 2003-04 and was a very great person. We just had Lanny on the show to talk about WrestleMania Memories. Real sad news.


----------



## Vickie_is_Mothra (Jul 3, 2010)

Sad. He always cracked me up. 

He & Miss Elizabeth for HOF!!!!

RIP Macho...RIP


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

R.I.P to the Macho Man. So sad to see someone go out this way, I hope Vince can finally put his differences aside.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheLoneShark said:


> Agreed. Just you watch, he'll go in next year.
> 
> Sadly, without Vince making the groveling apology to the family on his hands and knees that they deserve.
> 
> Hopefully they'll learn a lesson here, too, and put Jake in before it's too damn late.


Oh he will and it's going to bother the hell out of me. When you can put in Koko B Ware and Jim Duggan before one of your biggest stars, ever *but* will put him in because of death and guilt, I can't hang with that. I'll be happy that he's finally in but won't be happy with how he got in.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

TheLoneShark said:


> Agreed. Just you watch, he'll go in next year.
> 
> Sadly, without Vince making the groveling apology to the family on his hands and knees that they deserve.
> 
> Hopefully they'll learn a lesson here, too, and put Jake in before it's too damn late.



I agree WWE should have put him into the HoF already, but I'm not mad at them for it. 

WWE didn't know he was gonna die today, it's not like this was their big plan for him not to be available for his HoF induction. 
WWE like to keep it down to only a couple of big names going in every year, I'm not saying this is a good way of doing it, and Macho Man certainly deserved to be in already. But what are WWE supposed to do? Induct everyone all at once in case they die?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for changing the thread title. "Randy Savage died " just didn't seem appropriate.

Savage going into the HOF wouldn't mean as much now. If it even meant something considering WWE has made it known that it's a glorified bias HOF, excluding the few like Abdullah that they barely advertised ahead of time. WWE has had a chance to induct the guy since he has been retired for a long time now but they blew it. You simply can't induct Koko B. Ware and not Randy Savage, who at the very least had influence in the WWE in the early '90s. Good job Vince.

I feel bad for his wife and family as well, who are having to deal with this sudden loss now.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with everyone else in this thread. Although he will undoubtedly now go in the HOF it is far too late. Greedily I just wanted him to go in the Hall so he could deliver a 20 minute Macho Man speech and probably get signed to a legends contract which could have ultimately led to him being on TV in guess spots.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Oh he will and it's going to bother the hell out of me. When you can put in Koko B Ware and Jim Duggan before one of your biggest stars, ever *but* will put him in because of death and guilt, I can't hang with that. I'll be happy that he's finally in but won't be happy with how he got in.


Agreed. In all honestly a lot of the wrestlers probably feel the same way.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I'm off to the same gas station that I met Macho at to buy a case of slim jims and beer.

DIG IT!


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

Jay Lethal just posted this up on his Twitter:

You inspired me more than this world will ever know. Enjoy.

You were a tower of power that was too sweet to be sour,
You were funky like a monkey every minute of every hour.
For you, space was the place and time distortion had to be,
And your fans here on earth wanted the madness for eternity.
You met every challenge with fists clinched and face to face,
You even fought and defeats dragons and snakes.
Flying off the ropes with an elbow drop,
There was no way you could ever be stopped.
Identifiable by your voice alone,
Even being Dubbed the macho king while you sat on your throne.
We hung on your words with interviews memorable and classic,
And we knew it was serious when you took off your glasses.
I promise not to lose you in the sands of time,
For you will always be that all time hero of mine.
--jay lethal--


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

He was one of the best and I'm truly sad I'll never get to see a Hall of Fame speech by Macho.

Oh, and fuck Vince McMahon.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

My last thought of the thread, because I really need to process properly, is this:

I expect the entire locker room in the ring at the beginning of Sunday's show for a ten bell salute. I don't care if it doesn't fit Vince's idea of entertainment. It's about fucking time the WWE remembered that we _honour_ our dead in pro wrestling. That we _honour_ the sacrifices our men and women make in the name of entertainment. That we _honour_ the memories they gave us and come together to grieve as a family.

Maybe I'm just old-fashioned. Maybe. Or maybe I've seen Vince piss on tradition too much over the years to have any expectation of decency from him. God knows his father would've done the right thing, because Vincent J. McMahon was a gentleman.

Okay, I'm getting angry now, irrationally so. Seven stages, right?

Fuck, I'm devastated.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

Its sad that this has happened, bt all those years of abusing your body through substances etc can catch up with you, even if you start to live a better life style.

Hope his family are ok. He done so much for the business but passed away in unfortunate events. 

Rest in Peace dude


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Calvin22 said:


> Its sad that this has happened, bt all those years of abusing your body through substances etc can catch up with you, even if you start to live a better life style.


He was almost 60 years old. Had a heart attack while he was driving which led to the car accident. So what are you talking about? So far there's been no report of drugs or anything.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

TheLoneShark said:


> My last thought of the thread, because I really need to process properly, is this:
> 
> I expect the entire locker room in the ring at the beginning of Sunday's show for a ten bell salute. I don't care if it doesn't fit Vince's idea of entertainment. It's about fucking time the WWE remembered that we _honour_ our dead in pro wrestling. That we _honour_ the sacrifices our men and women make in the name of entertainment. That we _honour_ the memories they gave us and come together to grieve as a family.
> 
> ...



This I agree with, the acknowledgement they've given him on WWE.com is a good sign, they best not hold back at OTL, or on the next Raw if they absolutely must wait. Randy Savage is the biggest name in wrestling to pass away in a while, his legacy is huge and needs to be honoured.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Electro Chef said:


> Jay Lethal just posted this up on his Twitter:
> 
> You inspired me more than this world will ever know. Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Okay... that fucking killed me. Greatest eulogy ever.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Heart attacks for 60 year olds aren't that uncommon, Calvin. *


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

Calvin22 said:


> Its sad that this has happened, bt all those years of abusing your body through substances etc can catch up with you, even if you start to live a better life style.
> 
> Hope his family are ok. He done so much for the business but passed away in unfortunate events.
> 
> Rest in Peace dude


WTF are you talking about he had a heart attack while driving. There has been nothing about drugs mentioned.

Edit: Looks like a couple ppl beat me to mentioning it.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

RIP Randy "Macho Man" Savage. A true legend in the ring. He will be missed. In spite of what others are saying it was not drug related
according to the reports. RIP Macho Man.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

History beckoned the Macho Man.  RIP.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i think calvin was talking about past drug use taking a toll on savage's body.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

WWE stars are starting to put some stuff out on twitter. 

Zack Ryder: RIP MACHO MAN. One of my favorites and one of the best of all time. DIG IT! http://t.co/PSYmsrJ

Bret Hart: I have no words to say. This one hits me hard. We lost one of the best.

CM Punk: Fuck.


More here: http://www.wwe.com/inside/macho-man-randy-savage-twitter


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Electro Chef said:


> Jay Lethal just posted this up on his Twitter:
> 
> You inspired me more than this world will ever know. Enjoy.
> 
> ...


....I wish I didn't read that.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I remember when he appeared as the wrestler Bonesaw in the Spider-Man movie! Very entertaining wrestler. R.I.P


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

On Sunday they FUCKING NEED to start with a tribute, no questions asked.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

someone show this to Eli Cottonwood
http://youtu.be/UORwGlGvqXk
thats how you do a fuckin promo about moustaches


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And Lethal has officially made my heart ill with utter sadness.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Savage was the best. when it came to putting on a 5 star performance Savage was your guy. his promo's and in ring ability can only be comapred to a few he made Hogan and Warrior look good in their matches. A true legend. God bless. Thank you for the childhood memories Randy. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lethal's post tops everything so far. That came directly from the heart.:sad:


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Terrible, terrible, terrible.....

What a sad day for the business. A true icon, and my favorite wrestler of that generation is gone. I don't even know what to say... R.I.P.


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

R.I.P Randy Savage you will be missed.


----------



## Leonshade (Jul 6, 2009)

RIP


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> WWE stars are starting to put some stuff out on twitter.
> 
> Zack Ryder: RIP MACHO MAN. One of my favorites and one of the best of all time. DIG IT! http://t.co/PSYmsrJ
> 
> ...


Punk will undoubtedly celebrate Macho Man in some way on the PPV.

I am not sure if Punk is on the card though.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

I am so sad rest in peace you were terrific in your prime this makes me happy that I downloaded his dvd again to watch some of his greatest matches again rest in peace and I hope you finally get inducted into the hall of fame


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe the wrestlers will wear armbands with his initials on them to pay tribute. Not to mention I'm sure some wrestlers will have their own individual tributes. Maybe Cena will end the show with a tribute to him for the live audience.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> Punk will undoubtedly celebrate Macho Man in some way on the PPV.
> 
> I am not sure if Punk is on the card though.


He and Mason are facing Show/Kane for the tag titles.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lethal 

About to put on my Black Machismo t-shirt and go get some Slim Jims. My buddy is coming over in a little bit, we're gonna watch Savage matches and promos all night.

Take it easy guys.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

the sad part to me is that he and his family were never able to celebrate his HOF induction. this is just another reminder to bury the hatchet and cherish those in your life. when they're gone, they're gone forever. RIP macho man.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> Punk will undoubtedly celebrate Macho Man in some way on the PPV.
> 
> I am not sure if Punk is on the card though.


Tag title match, I'll be looking out for something. OTL needs a Macho Man style elbow drop from the top.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

Game1778 said:


> I am so sad rest in peace you were terrific in your prime this makes me happy that I downloaded his dvd again to watch some of his greatest matches again rest in peace and I hope you finally get inducted into the hall of fame


I know Vince can be a dick at times when you hear stories from various sources. But there is no way he does not induct Randy Savage next year.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Rest in Peace to one of the greatest performers to ever grace the squared circle. This truely sucks. And on top of that he isn't in the WWE HOF yet. Vince needs to make this happen for 2012.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Electro Chef said:


> Jay Lethal just posted this up on his Twitter:
> 
> You inspired me more than this world will ever know. Enjoy.
> 
> ...


That was awesome... sad but incredible.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

R.I.P. to one of the greatest and most charismatic of all time. This really is a shitty way to start the weekend, but there's no reason to be down forever. Rather, let's celebrate his epic career and remember him always.

Lethal's poem was epic btw. 

OHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

I dont know what all the fuss is about with the hof.

An hour ago posters were getting hysterical saying the WWE "had purposefully told their wrestlers not to mention randys passing on twitter and that the wwe werent going to mention it on their website." 

Then when the WWE did post something they were "purposefully slighting him by only having a little mention of his death?"

All bollocks. People get hysterical over nothing, and find meaning in stuff that doesnt mean shit.

Randy was still young. He passed away in a car accident way way before his time. The WWE cant put all the greats in the hof as soon as possible because then there wouldnt be anyone to put in later years. They had no idea he would die at least 15-20 years prematurely.

I mean should they quickly put cena or the entire roster in now in case they have a similar accident?

Sometimes stuff just happens. With no malice or meaning behind it. It just happens.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Some of y'all will find any little thing to hate on Vince/WWE about, it really is ridiculous. The only thing I can possibly see people getting upset at with WWE is that it's going to take his death to get him in the HOF sooner then what he may have gone in.

I never watched Macho Man so I honestly have no emotional connection to this but it's always sad to hear about a death. Prayers go out to his family


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

Dropstorm said:


> Tag title match, I'll be looking out for something. OTL needs a Macho Man style elbow drop from the top.


I really don't follow the product anymore but that's good to here he is in some title match but I thought he would be after the World Title or Ic belt by now at least.

Hopefully someone finishes a match with an elbow drop. But yeah there better be a 10 bell salute and not just some lame graphic before the ppv. He truly was one of the best Ive seen.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Before Shawn Michaels was Mr. Wrestlemania, Randy Savage was always having the best matches on the show. He laid the groundwork for HBK. 

I think the man deserves more than a Ten-Bell Salute at the beginning of the PPV, or a small video tribute at the start of Raw. The man deserves a full-blown Tribute Show just like the ones for Eddie Guerrero, Brian Pillman, and Chris Benoit.

Randy helped make the WWF a household name as much as anybody.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

RIP Randy. He was before my time, but I still realize the impact he had on the industry and how talented of a performer he was.

How depressing, I've literally got constant goosebumps right now. 

To all those who are saying that Vince hated him/whatever, what makes you say that? I'm unaware of the situation and am curious.

Here's Vince announcing Randy's departure back in 1994:


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm literally in shock. RIP Macho Man...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> I know Vince can be a dick at times when you hear stories from various sources. But there is no way he does not induct Randy Savage next year.


*What good does that do though? Savage wont be there to be honored by it. Savage wont be there to give his speech. The family wont be able to truly enjoy it. 

It's absolutely terrible that he didn't get inducted before now. Vince will absolutely try to save face, like Amber previously mentioned, but what good does that really do now? That fucking ship has already set sail. 

It just pisses me off.*


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This is some of the worst news I have ever read as a wrestling fan. He was one of my all time favorites and childhood heroes. He was really what pro wrestling was all about. I was literally just watching this video(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtzJpS7BgY4) about him two days ago thinking that he still has it and is still a better talker than 99% the wrestling world today. R.I.P Macho Man Randy Savage. You will surely be missed.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Headliner said:


> At least WWE mentioned him on their website. While the text should of been much better than that, I'm not too surprised. They refuse to put over Savage as one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. They treated him like another wrestler from a past era in that text.


The announcement now reads:



> WWE is saddened to learn of the passing of one of the greatest Superstars of all time...


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

RIP, Randy Savage. Such a shame that he wasn't inducted into the HOF in his lifetime. I'm genuinely in shock at the loss of one of the all time best. Sad ... so, so sad.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

nachoman said:


> I dont know what all the fuss is about with the hof.
> 
> An hour ago posters were getting hysterical saying the WWE "had purposefully told their wrestlers not to mention randys passing on twitter and that the wwe werent going to mention it on their website."
> 
> ...


He essentially stopped wrestling in what 1999 or 2000. He was a true legend and should of went in way before 2011. If you look over some of the HOF classes they have been lackluster. Now he has to go in posthumously because of what he could have done with Stephanie.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Macho Man's Greatest Promo's*

I think it's safe to say everyone is probably still in a state of shock over the sad news that broke a couple of hours ago. From alot of comments left on the forum people are understandably pretty cut up aswell but I thought it would be nice to start a thread where people could concentrate on the great memories that he has given us.Obviosuly he is one of the greatest in ring technicians of all time but in my mind the memories of him that will truely bring a smile to my face are his awe inspiring promos,here are a few of my favourites.

RIP to the Macho Man one of the greatest of all time

http://youtu.be/53hiHAkK6KA
http://youtu.be/h0qwjiEHB20
http://youtu.be/ywQ2EnGWvAs


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Unlike when someone like Hogan dies, where everyone that hated him is going to do a 360 and act like they always loved him, Savage seemed to be respected by the majority if not all fans even when he was alive. He did alot for wrestling and I'll always miss not seeing one more Macho Man promo. R.I.P


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Lady Croft said:


> *What good does that do though? Savage wont be there to be honored by it. Savage wont be there to give his speech. The family wont be able to truly enjoy it.
> 
> It's absolutely terrible that he didn't get inducted before now. Vince will absolutely try to save face, like Amber previously mentioned, but what good does that really do now? That fucking ship has already set sail.
> 
> It just pisses me off.*


I agree. Macho Man should have been one of the first members of the Hall of Fame a long time ago. It's ridiculous that it's taken all of this time to finally start considering him. Savage was one of the guys you thought about when saying the name WWF.


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

Underscore said:


> Here's Vince announcing Randy's departure back in 1994:


Wow, amazed to see Vince doing that. Makes a change than simply making them vanish off tv with no explanation.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Read about this 20 mins ago and I'm still in shock!,Sad news and was one of my top favs,R.I.P.Savage!!!:sad:

I haven't teared up for a wrestler's passing since Eddie!


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *What good does that do though? Savage wont be there to be honored by it. Savage wont be there to give his speech. The family wont be able to truly enjoy it.
> 
> It's absolutely terrible that he didn't get inducted before now. Vince will absolutely try to save face, like Amber previously mentioned, but what good does that really do now? That fucking ship has already set sail.
> 
> It just pisses me off.*


Im just as pissed as you. But he needs to be immortalized. By inducting him now it at least helps show how great he truly was to a new generation of fans who might not have known much about Savage. He did stop wrestling for WCW in like 2000 and never really did anything of relevance since then.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

After seeing that video, there had to be some type of issue between McMahon and Savage other than the Stephanie rumor that held Savage's HOF induction back. There's a small possibility that Savage had an issue appearing on WWE TV again?


Underscore said:


> The announcement now reads:


Yah, I see that.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

One of the reasons that this news is so sad, is the fact that Savage seemed to be the one guy who'd escaped from the business with his dignity and health in tact; he wasn't a totally broken down old waste, he wasn't whoring himself out for the attention and he wasn't a cautionary tale of drigs and drugs; he seemed to be happily retired and enjoying life.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

Dazro X said:


> Unlike when someone like Hogan dies, where everyone that hated him is going to do a 360 and act like they always loved him, *Savage seemed to be respected by the majority if not all fans even when he was alive. *He did alot for wrestling and I'll always miss not seeing one more Macho Man promo. R.I.P


What has Hogan done for many to dislike him?

And yeah thats true. Ive watched countless interviews and you never hear a bad word spoken about a guy.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Dazro X said:


> Unlike when someone like Hogan dies, where everyone that hated him is going to do a 360 and act like they always loved him, Savage seemed to be respected by the majority if not all fans even when he was alive. He did alot for wrestling and I'll always miss not seeing one more Macho Man promo. R.I.P


I think you mean a 180...a 360 is a circle. 

RIP Macho Man


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

R.I.P 
one of the best


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> Im just as pissed as you. But he needs to be immortalized. By inducting him now it at least helps show how great he truly was to a new generation of fans who might not have known much about Savage. He did stop wrestling for WCW in like 2000 and never really did anything of relevance since then.


*Oh I absolutely agree. It should absolutely be done. But the greatness that could have been from such a moment is gone now. 

I would like for there to be a way to do this without having Vince McMahon involved with it. I don't even want to see his face when Savage gets inducted. *


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

R.I.P. Savage. One of the greatest.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> Punk will undoubtedly celebrate Macho Man in some way on the PPV.


Someone will drop the elbow - I wouldn't be at all surprised if it was Lawler. I couldn't think of anyone more fitting, either. When they shared the ring back in April 84, it was fireworks - pure magic.

Seriously, guys, that'll be the place to look for a tribute. How far he'll go, I'm not sure. Lawler's the only guy who could get away with coming out to Pomp & Circumstance in tribute, too.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Macho Man's Greatest Promo's*

Way too many promos to chose from!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> What has Hogan done for many to dislike him?
> 
> And yeah thats true. Ive watched countless interviews and you never hear a bad word spoken about a guy.


I'm not a Hogan hater, I was saying I just know all the people that bash him are going to be his biggest fans when he passes.



CamillePunk said:


> I think you mean a 180...a 360 is a circle.
> 
> RIP Macho Man


lol, my bad.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

he better get in the HoF next year  and wwe better induct the other legends before something like this happens again


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Awful news, one of my all time favourites. Lethal's poem was very... poetic.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

the modern myth said:


> One of the reasons that this news is so sad, is the fact that Savage seemed to be the one guy who'd escaped from the business with his dignity and health in tact; he wasn't a totally broken down old waste, he wasn't whoring himself out for the attention and he wasn't a cautionary tale of drigs and drugs; he seemed to be happily retired and enjoying life.


He seems to be one of the only ones who was able to do so. I stopped really following the product in 2009 but from his Wikipedia page it seems like him and the WWE were starting to work together more. Seemingly being inducted into the HOF would have been the next step after his DVD and appearance in the video game.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Headliner said:


> After seeing that video, there had to be some type of issue between McMahon and Savage other than the Stephanie rumor that held Savage's HOF induction back. There's a small possibility that Savage had an issue appearing on WWE TV again?


Possibly. 

Maybe he just didnt want anything to do with WWE, to do a HOF. Maybe he has gotten an offer but turned it down. I dont really know how positive Savage was these last couple of years towards Vince and WWE.
Havent really seen any of his interviews, what he has said.

Its just so many rumours. We will probably never know what it really was between them. 

RIP Savage. One of the best has left us.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

TheLoneShark said:


> Someone will drop the elbow - I wouldn't be at all surprised if it was Lawler. I couldn't think of anyone more fitting, either. When they shared the ring back in April 84, it was fireworks - pure magic.
> 
> Seriously, guys, that'll be the place to look for a tribute. How far he'll go, I'm not sure. Lawler's the only guy who could get away with coming out to Pomp & Circumstance in tribute, too.


I so want this to happen.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Fuck...


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Macho Man's Greatest Promo's*

can somebody post the cream of the crop one in full. i cant find the proper one on youtube.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Oh I absolutely agree. It should absolutely be done. But the greatness that could have been from such a moment is gone now.
> 
> I would like for there to be a way to do this without having Vince McMahon involved with it. I don't even want to see his face when Savage gets inducted. *


Yeah it gives me goosebumps thinking about the reaction he would have received. Would of loved for him and Mean Gene to have one more moment at the HOF.

I doubt Vince will make himself involved with it. Lanny needs to induct him unless you guys can think of someone else that should do it.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

RIP Macho Man Randy Savage.


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> He essentially stopped wrestling in what 1999 or 2000. He was a true legend and should of went in way before 2011.


he was in TNA in 2004-2005 wasnt he?

And Randy deserves to headline the HOF. And the only years that I could see him getting that were 2007 and 2010. 

The HOF returned seriously in 2004. But Randy was in TNA around 2004 - 2005 so starting with 2006...

2006 - Return of bret hart.
2007 - Dusty Rhodes
2008 - Ric Flair
2009 - Stone Cold.
2010 - Ted Dibiase.
2011 - Shawn Micheals.

And after they put Ric Flair in, dont the WWE want legends contracts from their inductees now? Making sure they dont piss off to TNA?

Maybe they wanted Macho in but just couldnt come to terms with a deal. Who knows? 

Its just people getting really angry at the WWE because they heard a rumour on the internet. And without any proof or acknowledgment from anyone with any credibility these people would rather believe Vince has purposefully left Randy out of the HOF.

When the more boring truth is that they probably just hadnt had chance to put him in yet


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Macho Man's Greatest Promo's*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If all he gets at OTL is a little graphic before the event, I'll be pissed. They could scrap the majority of the card, play the promos section from the Macho Madness DVD, and it'd be a better show for everyone.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Will this live raw be taped and turned into a tribute show like in the past (ie Guerrero)


----------



## bella (May 20, 2011)

Aww  RIP Randy Savage


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

One of my favorites as a kid. RIP. Even 58 is still too young.

I don't see the point in a tribute show, or large tribute for the guy. If the rumors of why he was blacklisted are true, then I can understand not even mentioning this.

Wrestlers should show tribute with a move or something influenced by him then pointing to the ceiling. Show a picture of him with RIP. Nothing needed over the top.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Macho Man's Greatest Promo's*

In my sig.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

First of all this is not the time to bash WWE or Vince or worry about how he hasn't been inducted into the HoF. It's a sad day for wrestling fans who have followed him through the 80's and 90's. The guy was the total package, he can cut a promo as weird as they came out. I enjoyed Savage's work. He declined a bit in the 90's, but his work was unbelivable in the 80's. He was very detailed orientited when it comes to his matches.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

leon79 said:


> Will this live raw be taped and turned into a tribute show like in the past (ie Guerrero)


*I doubt it. At least not to the extent of what they did with Guerrero because he was a current member of WWE at the time. 

I do think and hope that they do a continuous tribute throughout the show though. *


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

PoisonMouse said:


>



Awesome.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

TheLoneShark said:


> Someone will drop the elbow - I wouldn't be at all surprised if it was Lawler. I couldn't think of anyone more fitting, either. When they shared the ring back in April 84, it was fireworks - pure magic.
> 
> Seriously, guys, that'll be the place to look for a tribute. How far he'll go, I'm not sure. Lawler's the only guy who could get away with coming out to Pomp & Circumstance in tribute, too.


Wow Lawler is still wrestling. Yeah he will almost definitely do something. The elbow drop would be an ideal replacement for his fist drop.

I'm sure many other wrestlers will try to do small tributes. I honestly cant see Lawler coming out to his theme though, would be an awesome sight for sure if he did though.

Im just hoping wherever the PPV is that a MASSIVE Macho Man chant starts and is sustained for alot of the show.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Everybody seen the tribute video on wwe.com?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

IF Vince FINALLY puts Savage into the HOF next year.....That would be awesome and all But a damn shame it took his death to do it!!

Savage for main HOF next year and unlockable in SvR2012!!


----------



## Kid Prodigy (Mar 24, 2011)

where did you get that picture from?


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

nachoman said:


> he was in TNA in 2004-2005 wasnt he?
> 
> And Randy deserves to headline the HOF. And the only years that I could see him getting that were 2007 and 2010.
> 
> ...


From that list he should have atleast went in with Dibiase. Just from Wikipedia it says that Steamboat when in with Austin. Hell he could have went in this year with HBK and Drew Carey.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

PoisonMouse said:


>


so beautiful!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Macho Man's Greatest Promo's*

Watching those videos, I realize how truly devoid the WWE is of any real, colorful, unique characters. Randy Savage was one of those characters.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

PoisonMouse said:


>


Awesome picture.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Macho Man's Greatest Promo's*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RIP


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Genuinely shocking news. R.I.P.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Macho Man's Greatest Promo's*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

PoisonMouse said:


>


Great picture.


----------



## Punkkid01 (Jan 2, 2008)

RIP savage, an all time great. Sad day


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

bigdog40 said:


> *First of all this is not the time to bash WWE or Vince or worry about how he hasn't been inducted into the HoF.* It's a sad day for wrestling fans who have followed him through the 80's and 90's. The guy was the total package, he can cut a promo as weird as they came out. I enjoyed Savage's work. He declined a bit in the 90's, but his work was unbelivable in the 80's. He was very detailed orientited when it comes to his matches.


The thing is none of us new the man personally. I'm not sure whats the ages of everyone else but I grew up watching his stuff. And Vince's stubbornness essentially stole us a great WWE moment. Just imagine his induction, the fans, and how awesome his speech would have been.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> The thing is none of us new the man personally. I'm not sure whats the ages of everyone else but I grew up watching his stuff. And Vince's stubbornness essentially stole us a great WWE moment. Just imagine his induction, the fans, and how awesome his speech would have been.


How do you know Vince stole it from us. For all you know, Macho declined the invitation.


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't want to believe it when I saw it, but I guess its true with all these reports of the Macho Man's passing. I really didn't see that much of him at all.
I got into wrestling late like around 2001 during the WWF Invasion. I didn't watch
TNA at the time when he was there. I have seen footage and interviews clips of him
from the past and he was truely one of the stand out superstars of his time. I would
have loved to see him come back to the WWE at some point, even if it was just for one night. He possesses so many qualities that alot of wrestlers in today's world 
lack like charisma, showmanship, in ring ability, presence, mic ability, etc. He 
seemed like the perfect wrestler. Like I said it seemed like I got into wrestling
too late and missed out, but from all the clips of him from the past he was like
some other wrestler said "A once in a lifetime superstar."

RIP Randy Savage


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> If the rumors of why he was blacklisted are true, then I can understand not even mentioning this.


Finally, someone with an ounce of sense.

I loved Macho Man and I have shed tears today over his death but something happened years ago that has made Vince and Savage hate each other and I don't know what that is but something happened.

But if those rumors were true then Vince had every right to blacklist him and not want him in the HOF.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

Yes, I know there is a Randy Savage sticky, but I wanted to see a poll.

Do you think the WWE should induct Savage into the 2012 HOF? Why or why not?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

Absolutely. It's a damn shame that he isn't in there already.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> How do you know Vince stole it from us. For all you know, Macho declined the invitation.


I guess that could be true. Has anybody declined an invitation to the HOF though?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

Not 2012. Thats almost a fact.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Just found out about his passing. RIP Macho Man.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> I don't see the point in a tribute show, or large tribute for the guy. If the rumors of why he was blacklisted are true, then I can understand not even mentioning this.


I don't think the rumors are true because someone would have said something at this point confirming it or denying it.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> I guess that could be true. Has anybody declined an invitation to the HOF though?


Bob Backlund and Bruno Sammartino have apparently.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

R.I.P Macho Man


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Greatest Wrestler of the 80's. Such a shame. R.I.P


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Finally, someone with an ounce of sense.
> 
> I loved Macho Man and I have shed tears today over his death but something happened years ago that has made Vince and Savage hate each other and I don't know what that is but something happened.
> 
> But if those rumors were true then Vince had every right to blacklist him and not want him in the HOF.


Ive been out of the wrestling loop for a awhile but has anything ever come out besides the whole Stephanie thing. I always thought it never happened since most wrestlers believe Savage never slept with her.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> I guess that could be true. Has anybody declined an invitation to the HOF though?


I think Bruno Sammartino and Bob Backlund turned down being inducted into the Hall of Fame. Bruno because he doesn't like Vince, and Backlund because I think he said he could still go.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Tribute video to Randy "Macho Man" Savage up on WWE.com. very touching too :*)


----------



## 619IDH (Jul 20, 2006)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> I guess that could be true. Has anybody declined an invitation to the HOF though?


Bret Hart seems like one who would've for a few years, I would assume. But that's just me guessing.

This is all just saddening


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Associated Press Story on Savage Death



> *CLEARWATER - Randy "Macho Man" Savage, the Sarasota-born professional wrestler known for his raspy voice, the sunglasses and bandanas he wore in the ring and the young woman named Miss Elizabeth who often accompanied him, died in a car crash Friday in Florida. He was 58.
> 
> A Florida Highway Patrol crash report said the former wrestler — whose legal name was Randy Mario Poffo — was driving a Jeep Wrangler when he lost control in Pinellas County around 9:25 a.m. The Jeep veered over the raised concrete median divider, crossed over the eastbound lanes and collided head-on with a tree.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> Ive been out of the wrestling loop for a awhile but has anything ever come out besides the whole Stephanie thing. I always thought it never happened since most wrestlers believe Savage never slept with her.


*There's that rumor and the fact that when Savage left WWF he took the Slim Jim deal with him to WCW. Now at the time that Slim Jim deal was a huge money deal. Big time bucks. I think that has more to do with it than the Stephanie thing.*


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Shaun_27 said:


> Not 2012. Thats almost a fact.


This is fact how?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

yeah, him and elizabeth


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> Ive been out of the wrestling loop for a awhile but has anything ever come out besides the whole Stephanie thing. I always thought it never happened since most wrestlers believe Savage never slept with her.


It could be bullshit, I really do not know.

The only thing that makes me think their is no smoke without fire is that Vince has never brought Savage back in all the years since when the likes of Flair, Hogan etc have come back.

You know if Vince can make money of you then it doesn't matter whether you left for WCW or fucked the company over.

Something happened but I guess we'll never know truly what it was.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

This is heartbreaking news for me as a lifelong fan, Savage was instantly my favourite wrestler when I first started watching WWF; were it not for his match with Steamboat at WM3 I might not have watched a second show. RIP Macho Man, this little Maniac will miss you.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



METTY said:


> This is fact how?


Becuase he would headline the line-up. Which will probably be the Rock this year, and Savage cannot compete with The Rock.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Headliner said:


> After seeing that video, there had to be some type of issue between McMahon and Savage other than the Stephanie rumor that held Savage's HOF induction back. There's a small possibility that Savage had an issue appearing on WWE TV again?
> 
> Yah, I see that.


I think so too, because at the time of that announcement, Steph was 18 or 19 (born in November of '76) so this would of course be after Steph was underage.

Unless Vince was acting, that sounds like a send off for a good, highly respected friend, not an enemy.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> Ive been out of the wrestling loop for a awhile but has anything ever come out besides the whole Stephanie thing. I always thought it never happened since most wrestlers believe Savage never slept with her.


Considering Vince made up with Bret Hart, and Hogan multiple times, doesn't it make you think something rather serious happened?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Shaun_27 said:


> Becuase he would headline the line-up. Which will probably be the Rock this year, and Savage cannot compete with The Rock.


Actually, he can.

Savage >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The Rock

Induct Savage and Miss Elizabeth.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Along with Brett, the Macho Man got me into watching the WWE, truly tragic he's gone


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Macho Man Randy Savage Rap Album Commercial


----------



## illmatikapps (Apr 2, 2009)

RIP to a true legend and icon in the pro wrestling business.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Mr. Jackson™ said:


> Savage >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The Rock


Thats bullshit. Im sorry but Rock > Savage, i know he died today but really? Your saying Savage is a greater star than the rock? Thats just crazy imo.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

From PWInsider



> WWE has already ordered the production team to work on a piece on Savage's life for inclusion on this coming week's TV shows.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Considering Vince made up with Bret Hart, and Hogan multiple times, doesn't it make you think something rather serious happened?


not only that, the ultimate warrior and warrior was talking a lot of trash prior to coming back. he still belittles vince from time to time. whatever it was between vince and savage seems personal.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Horrible news. Dammit. R.I.P. Savage.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *There's that rumor and the fact that when Savage left WWF he took the Slim Jim deal with him to WCW. Now at the time that Slim Jim deal was a huge money deal. Big time bucks. I think that has more to do with it than the Stephanie thing.*


I did not know the Slim Jim thing. I guess it could be heat from that since the WWE i think was losing a crapload of money during the immediate period after he left. I could be wrong though about the money thing but wasn't the WWE close to closing in 96.

But yeah I think it would definitely be the Stephanie thing.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Never thought I'd ever see this much emotion come from a wrestling fan...


----------



## illmatikapps (Apr 2, 2009)

nuMBa One StuNNa said:


> Ive been out of the wrestling loop for a awhile but has anything ever come out besides the whole Stephanie thing. I always thought it never happened since most wrestlers believe Savage never slept with her.


Apparently Savage left the WWF for WCW back in '94 without notice and took the Slim Jim ad revenue with him at a time where the WWF was struggling financially because of declining business and the PR nightmare of the steroid trial.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Macho Man's Greatest Promo's*

Here's an early awesome promo by Randy and his brother Lanny against the Rock n Roll Express. What makes this so awesome is the contrast between the brothers. Lanny's cutting this intelligent promo about the evils of Rock and Roll and the sins of the flesh. Meanwhile, Randy's going completely berserk and bashing his own head with a chair!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

black_napalm said:


> not only that, the ultimate warrior and warrior was talking a lot of trash prior to coming back. he still belittles vince from time to time. whatever it was between vince and savage seems personal.


I beleive the alligations to be true, and i think although he was great in his day and all its just wrong and everyone seems to have forgotton about the sex.


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> It could be bullshit, I really do not know.
> 
> The only thing that makes me think their is no smoke without fire is that Vince has never brought Savage back in all the years since when the likes of Flair, Hogan etc have come back.
> 
> ...


But it still would be a petty reason considering it was just a rumor. But like you said Vince probably knows something we don't and its something that we will sadly never know.

Just wondering if anyone knew where the rumor originated?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

knapman22 said:


> Never thought I'd ever see this much emotion come from a wrestling fan...


I just watched this video. Great tribute.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> But if those rumors were true then Vince had every right to blacklist him and not want him in the HOF.


Perhaps,But Vince is a business man and so shouldn't he be professional??I mean yeah sure Savage wasn't But he still had respect from most of his peers and fans have been begging for Savage to be in the HOF since the HOF started.....Plus I think his DVD did good-great in sales and his inclusion in the All Star's roster was seen as a HUGE thing and so obviously he would still be big business today!!!


----------



## nuMBa One StuNNa (Mar 21, 2006)

illmatikapps said:


> Apparently Savage left the WWF for WCW back in '94 without notice and took the Slim Jim ad revenue with him at a time where the WWF was struggling financially because of declining business and the PR nightmare of the steroid trial.


Regardless though Vince has allowed everyone who essentially abandoned him to return in some capacity. Like The Haiti Kid said if Vince knows he can make money off you he will.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RIP I hope to see a nice tribute on RAW because I never really knew much about this guys legacy. I did grow in the attitude era.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shaun_27 said:


> I beleive the alligations to be true, and i think although he was great in his day and all its just wrong and everyone seems to have forgotton about the sex.


No one has ever confirmed or denied the allegations. The only people who seem to even entertain the idea are the fans.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

He is a greater star. Eclipses The Rock in wrestling ability and charisma, you might think I say this because Savage just died but I have loved Savage for a LONG time and his talents outshine Rocky by a country mile. You're just a Rock fan stuck up your own ass.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

He should have been inducted a long time ago. It's a goddamn shame that he has to be inducted into the Hall posthumously now. Vince will probably induct him now that he's gone, but he should have gone in when he was still here.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

Sad to say, but his death guarantees him a spot in the HoF this year or next, like Eddie when he died.


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

100% a must in the upcoming HoF !


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

About to watch Macho's DVD then play as him in WWE All Stars as a tribute!!


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

as sad as it is, I think there's a better chance now with him being dead rather than when he was alive. 

McMahon doesn't have to make nice to Savage now and can just put him in. If he were alive, there is no way there would even be an effort to get him inducted for 2012 because..... come on kids, say it with me...... the WWE Hall of Fame means nothing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

This doesn't have to be a who is bigger Rock or Savage thread, but it would be a damn shame if the only reason he was inducted was because he died.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

I'm really hopeful this will actually happen. Even putting his death aside, he and WWE seemed to be on very good terms lately with all his new merchandise being released. He's all but guaranteed now imo.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Louie85TX said:


> Perhaps,But Vince is a business man and so shouldn't he be professional??I mean yeah sure Savage wasn't But he still had respect from most of his peers and fans have been begging for Savage to be in the HOF since the HOF started.....Plus I think his DVD did good-great in sales and his inclusion in the All Star's roster was seen as a HUGE thing and so obviously he would still be big business today!!!


Ok fair points but if you were Vince and this had possibly happened to your daughter wouldn't you want to blacklist him.

I sure as hell would.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

Savage should have been in at least 5 years ago.
Both Him & Elizabeth.
And for the record Savage > Rock. 
Rock couldn't carry Savage's sunglasses in a ring. Corny shit like his scripted promos aside Rock has nothing on Savage or Hennig or Hitman or HBK and the list goes on. Rock gets more and more overrated by the hour.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

As long as it happens I don't really mind when now. It would be nice if it happened next year, but there's no real rush now. I would actually prefer if they waited a few years. Get Hogan and Flair to say a few words about working with him, bring in Heenan and Hart. The works. Although with Heenan's health on the decline, maybe it is best to get some Machismo in the HOF ASAP.

Elizabeth surely needs to go into the HOF as well.



Shaun_27 said:


> Thats bullshit. Im sorry but Rock > Savage, i know he died today but really? Your saying Savage is a greater star than the rock? Thats just crazy imo.


Good for you.

Savage was the absolute total package. Comparable charisma to The Rock, comparable mic skills to The Rock, and ring skills that _*far*_ surpass The Rocks. He might not be as relevant as The Rock these days, but Macho Man was huge back in the day.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Well that sucks. He was a great wrestler and an entertaining character who will be missed.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Ok fair points but if you were Vince and this had possibly happened to your daughter wouldn't you want to blacklist him.


Agreed. 100% Disgusting really. If this happened today, he'd be hated.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I've just done a search for a Randy Savage action figure and a company has sold 4 of 6 they had for sale today on ebay. I guess people are already cashing in on his merchandise. This always happens when famous people die - anything associated with them increases in value.


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

savage would have headlined had he been alive. But I dont think its realistic for wrestlers who have passed to headline the HOF.

The rock headlining, with Macho 2nd would be fitting. Not sure who would induct him though.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Shaun_27 said:


> Agreed. 100% Disgusting really. If this happened today, he'd be hated.


Can I reitterate though that I do not know what happened and none of us will most likely ever know what happened.

You seem to have already made up your mind but it's just pure speculation on my part.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

RIP


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Ok fair points but if you were Vince and this had possibly happened to your daughter wouldn't you want to blacklist him.
> 
> I sure as hell would.


If what he did to Stephanie was true he would of been not only blacklisted but "Benoit'd" WWE would of flat out acted as if Savage *never* wrestled for them.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



jonoaries said:


> Savage should have been in at least 5 years ago.
> Both Him & Elizabeth.
> And for the record Savage > Rock.
> Rock couldn't carry Savage's sunglasses in a ring. Corny shit like his scripted promos aside Rock has nothing on Savage or Hennig or Hitman or HBK and the list goes on. Rock gets more and more overrated by the hour.


I really really like Savage and he was a cornerstone for wrestling during his prime. But I can bet that just a day ago, not a single person (unless you're a hardcore Savage fan) would say that he's a greater superstar than the Rock or at least not to the extent that you're arguing for. Savage was great, but he was Hogan's shadow throughout his career. As a really big fan of Savage, I personally would never say he was a greater superstar than The Rock.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's the tribute video that's on WWE.com minus the picture at the end. Can't figure out how to embed it but it's worth it a watch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcZyfAlfc0s


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



skolpo said:


> But I can bet that just a day ago, not a single person would say that he's a greater superstar than the Rock or at least not to the extent that you're arguing for.


This is my point entirely.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



skolpo said:


> I really really like Savage and he was a cornerstone for wrestling during his prime. But I can bet that just a day ago, not a single person (unless you're a hardcore Savage fan) would say that he's a greater superstar than the Rock or at least not to the extent that you're arguing for. Savage was great, but he was Hogan's shadow throughout his career. As a really big fan of Savage, I personally would never say he was a greater superstar than The Rock.


Yes, I would. Hands down, no question about it, Macho Man eclipses The Rock.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Absolute tragedy.

I really don't buy into the stories of Vince and Randy having nuclear heat with each other, especially that ridiculous Stephanie story. In recent years Randy got a lot of promotion and new merchandise, so things must have been at least decent between the two of them.

I really, really hope Raw will feature the 10 bell salute and a tribute to him.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Shaun_27 said:


> This is my point entirely.


Wrong.


----------



## BOBORBK (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

Yes. And miss Elizabeth should be there for a long time as well.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Can I reitterate though that I do not know what happened and none of us will most likely ever know what happened.
> 
> You seem to have already made up your mind but it's just pure speculation on my part.


Theres no other explanation really. That or he tempted Shane into drug use.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> If what he did to Stephanie was true he would of been not only blacklisted but "Benoit'd" WWE would of flat out acted as if Savage *never* wrestled for them.


Exactly, we'd never have seen this if he'd actually slept with Steph






Hmm, almost makes me wish he had slept with her.


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

I saw this on the news at the gym earlier and I had to leave. It ruined my day. RIP to the greatest of all time. It pisses me off that he was never inducted into wwe's HOF. Im sure now that he's dead, Vince will allow it. I can't get over this. We will never see that appearance we have all been waiting for over the last 10+ years.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Mr. Jackson™ said:


> He is a greater star. Eclipses The Rock in wrestling ability and charisma, you might think I say this because Savage just died but I have loved Savage for a LONG time and his talents outshine Rocky by a country mile. You're just a Rock fan stuck up your own ass.


I am not a fan of The Rock, but his star power is much greater than Savage.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

I noticed Savage on the Wwe.com site allot this year and I figured he would be in the 2012 HOF. He should of been inducted a loooooong time ago. Reguardless of who is at mania', he should be in the 2012 HOF. 

It is sad we will not get a chance to hear his speech. RIP Macho Man


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

Anyone ever considered that Macho Man turned down a spot in the HoF? As someone else has sed it means shit all... unless they're desperate to be on the same team as Drew Carey


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shaun_27 said:


> Theres no other explanation really. That or he tempted Shane into drug use.


Oh god. Will you get off of it already.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

Whoever started all this Rock comparison crap is a scumbag that has no respect.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sad day for the wrestling world... one of the greatest of all time... we will miss you Randy!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

The Rock ->2012
Randy Savage,Miss ->2012

It is no problem 3 Legends get into hall of fame at the same time.
RIP for Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth!!!


----------



## R0dan (Feb 15, 2010)

R.I.P. Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*

With people like Jim Duggan, Koko B. Ware, and Drew Carey in before Savage (hell even Roberts, Perfect, Rude, Cornette, Heenan, etc.), are you really asking that question?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Mr. Jackson™ said:


> Yes, I would. Hands down, no question about it, Macho Man eclipses The Rock.





METTY said:


> Wrong.


And the Macho Man pictures come out. They wernt here yesterday, and they wont be here next month.

If you are a true Macho Man fan that i understand he's your guy. If your saying Macho Man eclipses the rock your saying he's the number one guy ever, i know he dies today and its touchy, but this is just wrong how everyone is saying how he was the greatest ever.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dear god I just realised, if it took the IWC three weeks to get over Edge retiring, how long would it be before we forget about THIS.

Christ, we might be here for a while. We're gonna need A LOOOT of Slim Jims people...


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Shaun_27 said:


> And the Macho Man pictures come out. They wernt here yesterday, and they wont be here next month.
> 
> If you are a true Macho Man fan that i understand he's your guy. If your saying Macho Man eclipses the rock your saying he's the number one guy ever, i know he dies today and its touchy, but this is just wrong how everyone is saying how he was the greatest ever.


I've always expressed my love for Savage, ALWAYS. Always thought he was the greatest star in the business and still do.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just told me Fiancee, shes as shocked and saddened as I am


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Mr. Jackson™ said:


> I've always expressed my love for Savage, ALWAYS. Always thought he was the greatest star in the business and still do.


No problem man, im picking my words cafefully because i dont want to upset anyone as he could be their hero and stuff like that. Its just a lot of people are saying how Macho Man is the best ever, when thye have never mentioned him before.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Heard this at work.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Shaun_27 said:


> And the Macho Man pictures come out. They wernt here yesterday, and they wont be here next month.
> 
> If you are a true Macho Man fan that i understand he's your guy. If your saying Macho Man eclipses the rock your saying he's the number one guy ever, i know he dies today and its touchy, but this is just wrong how everyone is saying how he was the greatest ever.


Agreed. There appears the Macho fans are coming out the closet and will go back in when this becomes old news.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Hot damn, very sad news. RIP Macho Man


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

FLORIDA. HOF.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Still bummed... RIP. 

My Reaction w/classic pictures...


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn. I heard about this earlier today driving home, totally bummed me out. Macho was the first ever WWE action figure I bought, he holds a special place in my heart. RIP


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Planning on watching his DVD tonight, we'll most likely be in tears watching it, but just want to see his brilliant matches with Steamboat and Warrior, and how amazing his heel performances were in them


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Shaun_27 said:


> No problem man, im picking my words cafefully because i dont want to upset anyone as he could be their hero and stuff like that. Its just a lot of people are saying how Macho Man is the best ever, when thye have never mentioned him before.


Macho Man has been finished with wrestling for years now, the only topics that have been raised about him are for him to be in the Hall of Fame, and rightly so. Nothing else needed to be discussed. Whereas all the Rock fans constantly bitched about one more match and how he could still go and all that shit. Savage fans accepted he had gone and there was no need to post countless posts about him.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Shaun_27 said:


> And the Macho Man pictures come out. They wernt here yesterday, and they wont be here next month.
> 
> If you are a true Macho Man fan that i understand he's your guy. If your saying Macho Man eclipses the rock your saying he's the number one guy ever, i know he dies today and its touchy, but this is just wrong how everyone is saying how he was the greatest ever.


LOL @ you thinking Rock is the greatest ever.
You don't need to be the greatest ever to be better than Rock. Like I said people will point to Rock's scripted promos, catchphrases and movies and bypass his mediocre wrestling skills and all the help he had doing promos. I can easily name 15 better wrestlers than The Rock and people wonder why Vince deletes "wrestling" from everything...its because silly marks doing recognize real wrestlers.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Savage should be the WWE HOF, and I'm not sure who is the better draw out of The Rock, or Savage. However, there will never be another Randy Savage. His character can never be matched, as he was truly one of a kind. I think there is a guy from TNA who was doing a strong impersonation of Savage, and he may be with the WWE in FCW right now. Would be nice to see that "guy" come out, and give tribute to Macho Man Randy Savage. OH Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!! R.I.P brother.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Damn, man. I wake up and find out Savage died. Terrible.

RIP, Macho Man Randy Savage.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

My friend left a message for me on Facebook telling me the news...I was speechless.

One of the true greats and one of my personal favourites ever. 

R.I.P


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



jonoaries said:


> LOL @ you thinking Rock is the greatest ever.
> You don't need to be the greatest ever to be better than Rock. Like I said people will point to Rock's scripted promos, catchphrases and movies and bypass his mediocre wrestling skills and all the help he had doing promos. I can easily name 15 better wrestlers than The Rock and people wonder why Vince deletes "wrestling" from everything...its because silly marks doing recognize real wrestlers.


Its not wrestling ffs, i personally LOVE the entertainment side of things and Rock cannot be matched, from my point of view.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm not going to lie. I won't say I was particularly a fan of Macho Man Randy Savage, but I respect all that he did for the business and as a performer.
It truly is a sad passing. 
Whether Vince is able to overlook his differences with Randy remains to be seen, but I can only utter my upmost sympathies to Randy's family and friends.
R.I.P Macho Man. Ohhh Yeaaaah!!!


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

I heard about this just now, while i logged here, sad news indeed, I think WWE should have inducted him long time ago to be honest, and i think also that miss Elizabeth deserves to be inducted as well as the most lovely lady WWE have ever seen.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> I'm not going to lie. I won't say I was particularly a fan of Macho Man Randy Savage, but I respect all that he did for the business and as a performer.
> It truly is a sad passing.
> 
> R.I.P Macho Man. Ohhh Yeaaaah!!!


This sums up what i think. I clicked WWE.com and couldnt believe it. Stunned.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Vince needs to do a special tribute to this man, and despite the bad blood between them I think it needs to be done this Monday. I would rather see old clips, and a special tribute to Savage than the shit that is dished out every night on Mondays anyhow. If fans at the next live show aren't chanting "Savage" the whole night, then wrestling as I knew it, is dead. Will Hogan have something to say?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stop it with the Rock comparisons. No one really cares. If you want to continue this conversation do it via PM.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Lady Croft said:


> *Stop it with the Rock comparisons. No one really cares. If you want to continue this conversation do it via PM.*


Agreed, and it's wholly inappropriate on a day like today.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



Shaun_27 said:


> Its not wrestling ffs, i personally LOVE the entertainment side of things and Rock cannot be matched, from my point of view.


That's great. Some, including myself, think otherwise. It has nothing to do with being a bandwagon jumper.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Very sad news, RIP.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

RIP Macho Man, you were a true legend


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

RIP Macho Man. Very sad day! One of the all time greats!


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Leaving my condolences.

Randy Savage, one of the greatest of all time.

RIP


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

RIP randy savage. never got to see his stuff as i am to young but still a legend. RIP


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hogan says he's completely devastated by it and that he and Macho Man had started speaking again. 

http://www.tmz.com/article_head.ftl...s-statement-wrestling-car-crash-heart-attack/


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I just received a text message of this, and... I'm shocked. I was just looking at current pictures of him recently and damn, he was still in great shape. Such a sad and shocking way to go. RIP Macho Man, you will be missed.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

RIP

I was hoping WWE inducting him into the HOF.

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Stevolution (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn guys, how come some of you see the need to argue about this and that in this thread, instead of simply contributing something to the late great memory of one "Macho Man" Randy Savage.

When I grew up, he was always present. Started watching wrestling in 93 at the age of six, first WWE and then WCW. I saw the formation of the nWo and all these great angles since then and one person always stood out to me at being passionate about what he did at a very intense level. Few wrestlers could/can make me believe every word they say, but Macho Man was one of them.

Sad thing we won´t see him at the HoF one day in person. But the tragedy itself of course is even more sad, since he might have survived the heart attack at another place. And of course, he just married last year. My thoughts go out to his wife, family and friends.

After heaven got some Latino Heat, it now got some Machismo. Oh Yeah!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

We got 50 pages in and nothing but wishing the best to a legendary wrestler and as typical with long meaningful posts, forum trolls emerge, please place all food away and don’t feed the trolls.

Lets just remember the great work Randy Savage has done and not the bad, and as the old saying goes, if you don’t have anything nice to say GTFO. If you want to jabber on about conspiracy theories and comparison checks and rude behaviour, create another thread where simple minded people can comment go ahead and leave those who want to pay there respects on this sad day to comment here.

Anyway me and my sister and my dad were pretty awesome Randy savage fans when we started watching wrestling at the start of the 90's he was just so flashy which is probably why I was drawn to people like Hogan, Ultimate Warrior and Flair


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn this is so sudden, I read about it on the bottom news ticker on ESPN. Sad news RIP Macho Man.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Randy Savage was the reason I first got into wrestling. I've said it countless times on this forum, but I'll say it again anyway; my earliest wrestling memory was Randy Savage being bitten by Jake's snake. The second I saw it I was transfixed. Savage and Roberts worked so well together it was unbelievable. The first WWF video I owned was Wrestlemania 7, and the match I watched again and again and again was Ultimate Warrior vs Randy Savage. No matter how many times I watched it, I was always gutted that Savage lost (it was career ending), even though I knew that his career obviously wasn't over (I got the tape after he'd returned). Whenever we played WWF as kids, I was always either Randy Savage or Jake Roberts. 

I wish Austin 101 was here to say a few words. I know that he was a big Savage mark.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_ terrible.

RIP_


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's official. I heard it on the radio today in my car.

R.I.P. Randy Savage.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

What else can be said about Randy Savage and how much he meant to the sport of professional wrestling? A lot actually. WWE Hall of Fame 2012.

He will be missed. RIP :bh:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Truly sad about this. I was a fan as a kid, and from the stuff i watched from him earlier in his career, he had amazing charisma. RIP.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

R.I.P Macho Man.


----------



## NorwegianCrab (Jan 21, 2007)

RIP Macho Man. Sad news.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

R.I.P macho man randy savage


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Is there really a need for the poll?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Devasting news... RIP


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Watching DDP v. Savage at Spring Stampede 97. Savage MADE DDP, by the way.

Here's Part One: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imCb_OS9ZeY

"SLIM JIMS FOR EVERYBODY!!!" LOL


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It's hard to pick my fav Savage match/promo theres so many great moments.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Just finished watching his match with Warrior, its a masterpieice of crowd involvement. I loved the part where Warrior looks up at the sky when he can't pin Savage. Also Savage/Liz ending is powerful moment


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

One of the greatest of all time.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

RRS said:


> Watching DDP v. Savage at Spring Stampede 97. Savage MADE DDP, by the way.
> 
> Here's Part One: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imCb_OS9ZeY
> 
> "SLIM JIMS FOR EVERYBODY!!!" LOL


One of my favorite all-time feuds. I remember as an 11-yr old boy wanting DDP and Kimberly to beat the shit out of Savage and Liz.

DDP owes Savage his entire career.

Like you said, in the same sense that Bret Hart made SCSA, Savage literally went out of his way to make DDP one of the hottest stars in '97.

RIP to a true legend, in every sense of the word.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm still devastated.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I still can't get over this.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

He was the first man ever to where the Winged Eagle Championship belt.


----------



## nyrangersguy (Mar 16, 2005)

RIP Macho Man

I hope Vince is really proud of himself - puts out a second rate DVD with no interviews from Savage, then refuses to put him in the HOF when he was still alive, so we could all witness what would have been a classic speech from a man who deserved it! If he isn't the top guy next year in the HOF, it will be an even bigger disgrace!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm saddened but I haven't TRULY poured it out in tears.......yet. Once I start seeing the video tributes and promos, along with the matches, it'll hit me........and I know it'll hit me very hard.


----------



## hot_rod_piper (Sep 24, 2005)

I can't believe it. Like it doesn't seem real. I know it's a cliche thing to say but it's truer for me than anyone else who's ever passed away.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Macho had it all. In ring talent, charisma, a good look, he was everything a main event wrestler should be. Very sad. If WWE has any class they'll induct both Macho and Elizabeth into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Awful news. Easily one of the best I have ever watched. Guy was the whole package - good enough look, brilliant in the ring and of course, had charisma oozing out of him.

What also sucks is that it seemed like the relationship with him and Vince was thawing and it seemed like a HoF induction was very possible. It'll definitely happen now, but we won't get to hear the great man talk.

R.I.P. Savage. Thank you for the memories.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

TheLuchador129 said:


> Macho had it all. In ring talent, charisma, a good look, he was everything a main event wrestler should be. Very sad. If WWE has any class they'll induct both Macho and Elizabeth into the Hall of Fame.


Sadly, I think it took him dying to even consider inducting him and Liz there. 

Travesty, isn't it?

Not saying Sunny doesn't deserve to be there, but her being there before Liz is just a disgrace.

And Savage...not even a need to go there.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Tweets:

*Stone Cold*

Just heard about Macho Man Randy Savage...unmatched intensity in the ring. A hellacious performer and terrific promo. A real bad ass. RIP

*The Rock*

RIP Randy "Macho Man" Savage - you were one of my childhood inspirations and heros. Strength, love and prayers to the Savage/Poffo family.

*Chris Jericho*

Randy Savage was a true influence and inspiration to me and taught me some very important lessons,in and out of the ring. Rest in peace Mach

As classic as Savage-Steamboat WM3 is, I think Warrior at WM7 is the best example of how incredible Randy was. Best Warrior match ever

*Hulk Hogan*

I'm completely devastated, after over 10 years of not talking with Randy, we've finally started to talk and communicate. HH

He had so much life in his eyes & in his spirit, I just pray that he's happy and in a better place and we miss him. HH

We miss him a lot. I feel horrible about the ten years of having no communication. This was a tough one. HH

I just pray that Randy's happy and in a better place and we miss him. HH

*John Cena*

CeNation. The untimely passing of randy savage is indeed tragic. All true fans of wrestling will mourn this loss. One of the all time greats


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

my all time favorite

yes, both he and liz should go in together...they were a legendary pairing, played a 'beauty and the beast' type routine perfectly. imho cant seperate one from the other, and i dont believe macho gets as far as he did in wwf without her.


----------



## omghai (Nov 21, 2009)

RIP macho


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

G4TV's video tribute to Randy.


http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...acho-man-randy-savage-lives-on-in-video-form/


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't want to see him in the HOF now unless negotiations were already under way. If it takes his death to make this happen then it is a poor way to make up. I don't know what Macho or his family would think but I would honor their wishes. I know personally, if it was my family I would take Vince to take a hike on this one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dazro X said:


> Tweets:
> 
> *Stone Cold*
> 
> ...


:agree: Rep!!


----------



## YourHero (Aug 12, 2010)

The most entertaining man in wrestling history, and my all-time favorite. Horrible horrible day.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Eh, why not?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Just walked in the door after a long day of work and the wife told me the news. A very sad day. One of the best in-ring performers of all-time and one of the most colourful characters in any form of entertainment. You will be missed. R.I.P.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Very saddened by this. Always one of my favorites. RIP.


----------



## LiamD22 (May 1, 2011)

I have actually just cried after reading about this. One of the greatest ever to compete in the squared circle, RIP 'Macho Man'


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been completely devastated all day. Macho seemed to be in such a good place, and deserved so many more accolades for his incredible career than he got. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## SamoaJordan (Mar 14, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuck. This is really ****ty. Apparently the guy was getting his life together. He just got into a new marriage, was out of the business for the most part, getting acting gigs. I even heard he and Hogan patched things up and were communicating after a 10 year silence. Macho Man was so good for his time, I don't have to bring up all his great matches, by now saying Mania 3 against Steamboat is a cliche. I really wish I have seen more of his career, I'm probably going to download his DVD or something. 

R.I.P to a very very talented wrestler who died way too young.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope Vince feels nothing but guilt right now, the way he treated Savage when he was alive was nothing short of pathetic.

Im sure now he's dead he will milk him for all he has.

Pathetic little worm that he is.

R.I.P Macho Man, Im so, so, so gutted.

MJ and Macho Man gone in the space of a few years, two of my childhood idols. Both gone before thier time,


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Man this is hurting. 

RIP.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

And the beat goes on...

Rest in peace, Macho Man.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

1 day before everyone else.

savage tweet: inb4everyoneelsedies


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> I've just done a search for a Randy Savage action figure and a company has sold 4 of 6 they had for sale today on ebay. I guess people are already cashing in on his merchandise. This always happens when famous people die - anything associated with them increases in value.


I think most famous people earn more money from thier death than they do in like 10 years of them being alive. Kinda ironic realy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

RIP Randy Savage


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

R.I.P Macho Man


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Randy Savage on Space Ghost Coast to Coast

Pretty epic haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chwmQKADOrI&feature=player_embedded#at=93


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

R.I.P to a true icon the word icon is overused but not on this occasion.

I remember as a kid the captivation when jake roberts set the king cobra on Macho and being completely caught up in it all possibly the what tipped me over the edge into this sport.

You're up there looking down now happily reunited with Elizabeth as it should be , thanks for the memories


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I hope Vince feels nothing but guilt right now, the way he treated Savage when he was alive was nothing short of pathetic.
> 
> Im sure now he's dead he will milk him for all he has.
> 
> Pathetic little worm that he is.


fuck off


----------



## andygranville (May 20, 2007)

RIP Randy Savage


----------



## krash king (Jun 10, 2004)

Real sad news, one of the all time greats RIP


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Sad day in professional wrestling. One of the best wrestlers of all time. He was such a great character and he was so different at the time. I'm sure he will be inducted into the Hall of Fame now, but it sucks it took this for the WWE to do it.

RIP Macho Man.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got on the computer and I am floored by this.

Holy crap.....R.I.P. Macho Man, you were one of a kind.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Savage on Walker Texas Ranger. I'll never forget the first time I saw that. Such great memories.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't even know where to start. I am simply devastated. As a 2 year old fan, Macho Man instantly caught my attention, with his colourful attire and distinct voice made me a big fan at that time. As I have gotten older I have come to appreciate his matches and promos more and more. The word legend is over used, but when the name Macho Man Randy Savage is said, that is the word I associate with him.

He was the perfect wrestler, charisma, mic skills, in ring talent and a great look. Randy and Elizabeth are quite possibly the greatest manager/wrestler team in history. They are part of many iconic moments from the 80's and early 90's, and now they are both dead. It's a bitter pill to swallow.

So all I can now say is, rest in peace, Randy. You were the reason I got into this crazy world of following wrestling. Even though you have not been around the scene for a while, I think now is the perfect time to let wrestling go. That old flame has been extinguished. Thank you for being the reason I enjoyed being a wrestling fan for so many years.

God bless.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

This is crazy.. Jesus christ. Rest in Peace Macho Man..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

A sad day for professional wrestling indeed. Its always sickening news when you find out that a wrestler that you have watched for years, dies. I will always remember the wedding he had at Summerslam 1991 with Elizabeth and that match he had with Ultimate Warrior at Wrestlemania. I remember watching it on video as a kid and they had to cut it in the middle of the match because it was too long for VHS. Classic match. 

R.I.P Macho Man.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

If WWE doesn't pay tribute to him on air I'll never watch again. That's just the bottom line.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't believe Randy Savage has gone, Really hope he finally gets the well deserved HOF spot. True legend of the industry. Thanks for the memories and RIP


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

So sad...can't believe it... He was my absolute all-time favourite.. The truest legend...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

RIP Randy.

Him and Warrior at Wrestlemania 7 is by far my favorite Savage match.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was watching PTI and found out, Rest In Peace Macho Man.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

RIP to a legend n one of the best to ever had step in the ring


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

R.I.P Macho Man


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Also there was a stag party at work tonight where everyone was dressed as old school wrestlers. There was one dude dressed as Macho Man and I mentioned he was my hero when I was growing up to the guy wearing the costume. He said the same to me. It sounds like BS, but it isn't.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

RIP Savage. Definitely one of the greats.


----------



## DaveyRichards (Oct 3, 2006)

Something I whipped up after hearing the terrible news. RIP. Such an awful day. :sad:


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Truly sad to hear R.I.P. Randy


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Just watched Savage and Elizabeth reunite at WM7 again. Doesn't get any better than that..


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

<3






Raven Symone was only 10 here!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

DaveyRichards said:


> Something I whipped up after hearing the terrible news. RIP. Such an awful day. :sad:


Awesome sketch, I'm sure Randy Savage would love it!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MysticRVD said:


> Just watched Savage and Elizabeth reunite at WM7 again. Doesn't get any better than that..


The last few days I have been watching old WWF PPVs and wathing his classic matches... I was wondering if he would get into the HoF soon but I didn't want it like this


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

DaveyRichards said:


> Something I whipped up after hearing the terrible news. RIP. Such an awful day. :sad:


Some nice work there dude, you on deviantArt?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

RIP Savage, you are one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DaveyRichards said:


> Something I whipped up after hearing the terrible news. RIP. Such an awful day. :sad:


Repped. Awesome job!


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

So will he FINALLLY get in the HOF? It's gonna be a busy HOF with Rock and Edge practically confirmed and now Savage. It just sucks it had to happen this way.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rip Macho Man

I wasn't really around to see his matches, but I will be defiantly going back to look at them and his promos of course




> So will he FINALLLY get in the HOF? It's gonna be a busy HOF with Rock and Edge practically confirmed and now Savage. It just sucks it had to happen this way.


Edge can wait till Toronto, The Rock can either be 2012 or another year. The next HOF belongs to Randy Savage


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

The sad thing is Vince is going to cash in on this with a big tribute on Monday, after everything he put Randy through, and all the consecutive HOF snubs. Slimy bastard..


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

-ANDY- said:


> So will he FINALLLY get in the HOF? It's gonna be a busy HOF with Rock and Edge practically confirmed and now Savage. It just sucks it had to happen this way.


Edge isn't going in next year. Especially if they plan on having a Mania in Canada in the next couple of years.


----------



## TheFirstSeason (Nov 25, 2010)

RIP Macho Man


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

VikesRule_HBK said:


> The sad thing is Vince is going to cash in on this with a big tribute on Monday, after everything he put Randy through, and all the consecutive HOF snubs. Slimy bastard..


They probably won't do a full tribute show like Eddie and Hart, because Savage wasn't wrestling during the time of his death. But they probably will put a video package on his death.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

The wrestling world just lost another one of it's true greats in the "Macho King" condolences to his family and friends.

Gonna re-watch the Randy Savage Macho Madness DVD over the weekend.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

-ANDY- said:


> So will he FINALLLY get in the HOF? It's gonna be a busy HOF with Rock and Edge practically confirmed and now Savage. It just sucks it had to happen this way.


No, no. Edge is not a 'first ballot' guy. I mean he might be, but WrestleMania is in Toronto in a few years supposedly and that is where they would want to induct him, Trish and possibly Christian if he retires by then.

With Rock in the main event I highly doubt he'll be going in.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

RIP Macho Man Randy Savage, you were well and truly one of the most entertaining wrestlers of all time.


----------



## WahooMcDanielson (May 20, 2011)

One of the greatest professional wrestlers of all time. Words can't express the sadness that I feel today. Rest in Peace, Macho Man.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Tha is really upsetting news, RIP.


----------



## Johncena-hhh (May 21, 2008)

Thank you Macho Man 


SAD DAY IN WRESTLING WORLD


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been legit bummed all day. He was a childhood hero of mine. I still love The Macho Man and always will.

R.I.P


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

the news has really upset me. he's one of my favorite guys when growing up. without doubt the first all round talent wwe had.

RIP kingdom of madness.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Was surprised that they announced it on the radio here in the UK. I wasn't a fan, was barely even old enough to watch him during his time but when a wrestler passes like this it sure is a sad day for fans across the world.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Macho Man.

I didn't even exist when you were living your dream, but what I've heard you were one of the all-time greats. OOOOHHHHH YEEAAHHHH!

RIP Big man.


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

rip macho man..still remember your match against hogan..we will miss you


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP Macho Man. I'm gonna miss your macho madness and your awesome promos.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

my all-time favorite promo by any wrestler, ever:


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

SEND FOR THE MAN! (Botchamania fans will love this)

RIP MM


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

R.I.P. "Macho Man" Randy Savage. It would have been nice to have seen him get inducted into the HoF while he was still alive. Now that he's gone, I hope they at least pay homage to him by inducting him next year and play a tribute video next week. The man deserves it.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

Simmo™ said:


> SEND FOR THE MAN! (Botchamania fans will love this)
> 
> RIP MM


+Reps for you my friend. I've been watching Machomania earlier today... Classic stuff


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Still have SummerSlam '88 with Him and Hogan(The Mega Powers) vs. Ted DiBiase/Andre with me. I'm going to go watch that again.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

His match with Warrior at WrstleMania 7 is easily a 5 star match. The storytelling is top notch.

Also, LOVE his match with Ric Flair at WrestleMania 8.


----------



## Thesawks (Jun 23, 2008)

A piece of my childhood died today


----------



## vasquez (Jan 5, 2005)

R.I.P Macho Man Randy Savage, you'll be truly missed.. Tons of great memories and great matches, may the "MADNESS LEGEND" live on 4-life!!!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

"Macho Man" Randy Savage was truly one of the greatest pro wrestlers ever. A true legend...RIP Macho Man


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Twelve years ago I accompany my dad on a beer run to the Giant gas station because I wanted to get another wrestling magazine. The store parking lot is empty save a big black hummer. As soon as we walk in I am floored by who I see talking with the clerk. 

The "Macho Man" Randy Savage. "Dad, that's the Macho Man!!" I exclaimed, loud enough for Savage to hear, presumably. He told me to hurry up and grab a magazine to sign. My dad grabbed a sharpie off one of the shelves, and I grab the latest issue of the WCW magazine. It just so happened to be that there's a poster of the Macho Man and Gorgeous George in the magazine. 

I rip it out, grab the sharpie from my dad, and walk over to the Macho Man who seemed to expect me. "Can I have your autograph, Macho Man?" I asked. "Oh, yeah". He says. He signs the poster, and exits the store, big brown bag in tow. He enters the hummer with with who I recognize as Gorgeous George in the passenger seat and drives off.

I'll never forget that as long as I live.


----------



## Don Frye (Jan 9, 2006)

Can't believe he's gone. I haven't felt this bad since Benoit died. Rest in peace Macho and thanks for everything you gave us!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

RIP to the Macho Man...one of the greats of our generation or any generation of wrestling. 

Couple of my favorite moments...Wrestlemania 3 with him and Steamboat, and one from his days in Memphis when he piledrived Ricky Morton of the Rock n' Roll Express through the timekeeper's table. Ric Flair admitted in his autobiography "To Be The Man" that was the inspiration for Terry Funk piledriving Flair through the table after Wrestlewar '89.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Who are the 12 people that voted no? The poll needs to be public


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RIP. Awful news.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Sad day in wrestling history. RIP


----------



## pdbq (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn, I am really gutted i'm too young to of seen him. Watching videos of him just makes me realise that wrestling isnt the same


----------



## NeeLy (Feb 5, 2009)

RIP Macho Man, One of the best of all time !


----------



## hisdudeness (Sep 11, 2007)

RIP macho you were one of the best ever. always fun to watch you were the man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RIP


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Was my fav wrestler of all time (hence my avatar) and will be a huge loss to the wrestling world.

Savage is proof the hof means fuck all. It is just an ego thing for Vince.

What will really piss me off is if they on RAW or the next ppv start talking about him like he is a loss to the WWE. They didn't give a shit about him for nearly 20 years. The way WWE treated him like he was never there, or use his name now and then to sell something is the darkside of the company.

RIP Macho man, to anyone who cared/cares about wrestling you were already in their own personal hall of fames. The current generation could learn a lot from what you did.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Just found out

RIP Macho Man.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Totally gutted. A part of my childhood died today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hella triple threat match between Owen/Eddie/Savage in heaven, rip.


----------



## This_Guy (Mar 11, 2011)

Meh. Was never a fan of Savage. Thought he was overrated in the ring and never was in the same league as Hogan in terms of popularity. After I heard about the incident between him and Stephanie I lost all the respect I had for him. 

RIP anyways.


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Just found out the news. RIP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SE said:


> Totally gutted. A part of my childhood died today.


Same here. More than just a part for me.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Falkono said:


> Was my fav wrestler of all time (hence my avatar) and will be a huge loss to the wrestling world.
> 
> Savage is proof the hof means fuck all. It is just an ego thing for Vince.
> 
> ...


Why piss you off?

Yes they ignored him for 20 years but he was also one of the biggest stars in WWE history and helped make the WWE, they owe it to him to mention him and induct him into the hall of fame despite his bad past with the WWE because then he gets the exposure and credit he deserves and so the whole world can know who this legend was and what he done, not mentioning him and allowing him to be forgotten would be the biggest travesty.

R.I.P Macho Man Randy Savage.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RIP Macho Man. Send for the man in heaven!


----------



## theforthfinger (May 21, 2011)

warrior. never gave up


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Never knew you, but RIP nevertheless


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Who are the 12 people that voted no? The poll needs to be public


People who voted no, just don't want to see a legend inducted only because he is now dead. In their opinion he should have been inducted long ago I guess.


----------



## Undertaker86 (Apr 6, 2007)

R.I.P Macho Man. This was actually in a norwegian newspaper, and last time any norwegian newspaper wrote about something wrestling related, was when Benoit died. Sad news indeed.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

R.I.P good sir.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

RIP Savage.

I was introduced to him when he was in his WCW days, he was great, I was truly shocked when I saw the headline on my news website as soon as I came on. Best wishes to the family.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

RIP Randy! Will never forget you!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

rip mr randy savage, you will forever be remembered.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

A part of me died today. 

RIP, Macho!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

IGN's Savage tribute video. Easily the best so far imo

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/05/20/a-farewell-to-randy-macho-man-savage

Youtube link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGBIZTLR5rk&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

The heart attack was probably caused by steroids like Eddie.

RIP


----------



## Big "Pimpin" Chief (Sep 22, 2009)

RIP Macho Man


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

RIP


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh. I'm. I just found out about five minutes ago (been away from the Internet/news all day long; a family member told me about it.)

Utterly devastated.

Horrible. Horrible news.

RIP, Macho Man Randy Savage. One of the few true "total packages" in wrestling history. Legitimate legend in every regard. Damn it. Damn it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Xiphias said:


> The heart attack was probably caused by steroids like Eddie.
> 
> RIP


*He was over sixty years old. Heart attacks at that age aren't very surprising.*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Randy Savage made wrestling something special when I was younger, and without a doubt was a favorite of mine as a kid. I bought slim jims (and loved them!) because he sponsored them and yelled out of the TV "SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM! OH YEEEEAAH!" His fued with Jake Roberts is legendary as were many other moments he helped create. 

RIP Macho King Randy Savage and also Miss Elizabeth and Sensational Sherri Martel


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A true legend. One of the greats for sure. Would rank u above of Hogan for sure. RiP randy


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *He was over sixty years old. Heart attacks at that age aren't very surprising.*


He was 58. But yeah, a guy his age is at greater risk of suffering from a heart attack.

To be honest, though, it probably does have something to do with steroid use as well.


----------



## glenny88 (Jul 26, 2006)

RIP Randy, you were one of the great entertainers of this business and you will be missed


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> IGN's Savage tribute video. Easily the best so far imo
> 
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/05/20/a-farewell-to-randy-macho-man-savage
> 
> ...


Awesome video! Worthy of the greatness of the Macho Man!


----------



## mjrox (Feb 18, 2008)

RIP Macho man.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer (Apr 14, 2011)

RIP to one of the biggest legends in the history of wrestling. He had nothing but respect for the business and would do anything that was good for the sport. He was the total package and there will never be another "Macho Man". RIP brother...ohhhhhh yeeeeah!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

R.I.P Macho Man


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

RIP to one of the all time greats in wrestling history


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Canadian Destroyer said:


> RIP to one of the biggest legends in the history of wrestling. He had nothing but respect for the business and would do anything that was good for the sport. He was the total package and there will never be another "Macho Man". RIP brother...ohhhhhh yeeeeah!


^^^^^^^^^ I Agree with u:agree:


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

He is one of my favorites as a child. I always thought he was better than Hogan in terms of personal tastes.
Long live Macho Man Randy Savage!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

RIP macho


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

A representative for Slim Jim says the company is "saddened" by the loss of Randy Savage, who was a spokesperson for the group.

He says, "We're saddened by the loss. Randy was a beloved ambassador for the Slim Jim brand for many years and will be greatly missed. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends at this time."
source 411mania..


----------



## kaiseruk (Nov 23, 2010)

The love in this thread makes me proud to be a wrestling fan. I'm truly devastated. Thank you Macho Man. RIP


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

When lightning strikes from heaven, Savage is snapping into a Slim Jim.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

RIP, Mr. Savage, you will on our hearts forever! 

Savage, Edge, Rock, must complete the HOF 2012.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Say it ain't so, Macho Man Randy Savage has left us. Thank you for the years of entertainment Randy. The Heaven Wrestling Federation gained a hugh player today, a player that will be running on MACHO MADNESS. Rest well Randall Mario Poffo.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

So let me get this straight.... It's up for debate that he should be inducted into the 2012 WWE HOF just because he died. That is fucking stupid. He shouldn't be inducted this coming year because he is dead. That's a stupid stupid reason. That's why getting inducted into the WWE HOF is like winning an MTV movie award, its nothing but an LOL. They'll put anyone in there.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

He was also a St. Louis Cardinals farmhand:

http://www.baseball-reference.com/minors/player.cgi?id=poffo-001ran



> As a 20-year-old catcher and outfielder in the St. Louis Cardinals organization in 1973, Randy Poffo had a dream of making it to the big stage.
> 
> He accomplished that goal a few years later, not as a baseball player, but as a professional wrestler.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxsportsmidwest.com/05/..._stlcardinals.html?blockID=526337&feedID=8745


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Together again.*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Muta said:


> *Together again.*


He's also reunited with his other Queen.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

R.I.P to one of the Best wrestlers of all time.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

You know i'm just thinking how much of a bitch it's going to be that Randy Savage won't be at his Hall Of Fame induction ceremony. It would have been cool to have seen him give a speech.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Riddle101 said:


> You know i'm just thinking how much of a bitch it's going to be that Randy Savage won't be at his Hall Of Fame induction ceremony. It would have been cool to have seen him give a speech.


I agree, his speech would've been awesome.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Muta said:


> *Together again.*







Together Forever In Heaven

Elizabeth was waiting for him to finally meet her again and that's how they entered together. Randy lifted her onto his shoulders and they both entered together to this song.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I still can't believe this. I feel like I got punched in the gut. R.I.P Macho. You are truly one of the greatest to ever do it.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Man, was my favorites as a kid, this one hits hard.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

TRRS said:


> So let me get this straight.... It's up for debate that he should be inducted into the 2012 WWE HOF just because he died. That is fucking stupid. He shouldn't be inducted this coming year because he is dead. That's a stupid stupid reason. That's why getting inducted into the WWE HOF is like winning an MTV movie award, its nothing but an LOL. They'll put anyone in there.





Its Randy Savage tho he and Hogan kinda made wrestling

Owen Hart died in 1999, was he inducted in 2000? no

besides its bad business not to induct him.


Anyway never expected this one to happen he is the one big big star I never saw live

R.I.P


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

very sad day indeed...wwe needs to make a tribute video stat. meant so much to the company all those years ago. he's going to be missed.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

The WWE Hall of Fame is a joke and always has been. 


Nonetheless, Macho being inducted next year is a must.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

They should induct him in 2014, celebrating 30 years of WM and all the stars that made it possible.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

I voted Savage only. They don't need to be inducted together. Let each have their own moment.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> Owen Hart died in 1999, was he inducted in 2000? no
> 
> besides its bad business not to induct him.


Owen isn't in the Hall of Fame because his widow won't allow it and is still engaged in a lawsuit against the WWE. Plus, the Hall of Fame didn't exist in the year 2000. They didn't bring it back until 2004.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

finally got around to reading through my tweets today and i noticed a lot of non-wrestling entities were picking up on it. espn even had it on the scroll ticker down at the bottom. it just goes to show how much of an impact the macho man had culturally. not a single bad thing to say between all of them. a consummate professional who was one of a kind. he was an icon. 

if you grew up on wwf back in the day, you were usually either in one or more of these camps: hogan, macho man and ultimate warrior. i was a macho fan and my best friend was a hogan fan. we'd do each other's finishing moves in his living room. the good ol' days and now i'm just flooded with those memories. this might sound lame but my name is also randy so that might have factored into as well. 

my favorite match of his was probably the one at WM 7 vs. ultimate warrior. i always thought his match vs. ddp was underrated and my favorite feud was with jake the snake (when jake crashed the wedding at summerslam). 

interesting tidbit i learned today: had no idea randy played four seasons of baseball in the minor leagues. he was a true athlete. (just saw 4thand1 posted this info. cheers)

wherever he is, i would bet he's dropping flying atomic elbows all over the place. RIP randy savage.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

History beckons the Macho Man


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

I was still holding out for a return, too... I havent been hit this hard by a wrestling death since Eddie Guerrero... RIP Macho.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

TRRS said:


> So let me get this straight.... It's up for debate that he should be inducted into the 2012 WWE HOF just because he died. That is fucking stupid. He shouldn't be inducted this coming year because he is dead. That's a stupid stupid reason. That's why getting inducted into the WWE HOF is like winning an MTV movie award, its nothing but an LOL. They'll put anyone in there.


LOL Machoman is one of the most known wrestlers in the world.


----------



## trish2 (Mar 6, 2005)

RIP Macho Man. You will be missed.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

At least he won't be in the danger zone.

This has fucked up my mood for the rest of the day. My heart feels like someone just squeezed it with full force.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

MovieStarR™;9736794 said:


> Say it ain't so, Macho Man Randy Savage has left us. Thank you for the years of entertainment Randy. The Heaven Wrestling Federation gained a hugh player today, a player that will be running on MACHO MADNESS. Rest well Randall Mario Poffo.


*The Heaven Wrestling Federation* presents: *HWF Glory* 

*HWF Championship* - Battle Royal to Crown the first Champion 
featuring: Randy Savage, Test, Kanyon, S.D. Jones, Terry Gordy, Lance Cade, Rick Rude, and many others 

*HWF Tag Team﻿ Championship* - Triple Threat Match to crown the first Tag Team Champions
British Bulldog & Owen Hart vs. Public Enemy vs. Ludvig Borga & Yokozuna 

*HWF Halo Championship* - to crown the first Halo Champion
Eddie Guerrero vs. Mr. Perfect

*HWF Angel Championship* - to crown the first HWF Angel Champion
Elizabeth vs. Sensational Sherri (w/Luna Vachon)

Andre The Giant vs. Earthquake

*Golden Gates Street Fight*
Road Warrior Hawk vs. Big Bossman vs. Crash Holly

Brian Pillman vs. Chris Candido


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TRRS said:


> So let me get this straight.... It's up for debate that he should be inducted into the 2012 WWE HOF just because he died. That is fucking stupid. He shouldn't be inducted this coming year because he is dead. That's a stupid stupid reason. That's why getting inducted into the WWE HOF is like winning an MTV movie award, its nothing but an LOL. They'll put anyone in there.


You would be correct if it were a typical wrestler, but Savage was one of the most talented guys in wrestling history. It is inexcusable that he wasn't inducted years ago. 
Maybe you didn't mean the post the way it comes off. If you did, you've gotta be way too young to know what you're talking about.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

It's not fair. He was retired for God's sake. What the hell did all of these men do to their bodies?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Daesim said:


> It's not fair. He was retired for God's sake. What the hell did all of these men do to their bodies?


He died from his injuries from a car accident while having a heart attack. Yes, he put his body through hell, but he hadn't been a regular performer for a decade.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*just watched macho vs flair from mania 8 after hearing the sad news another moment on this match what a performance 

rip u are truly the great one *


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

ric6y said:


> *just watched macho vs flair from mania 8 after hearing the sad news another moment on this match what a performance
> 
> rip u are truly the great one *


"He had em by the trunks!" - Bobby Heenan


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

RIP Macho Man. you stepped into that giant Slim Jim in the sky.

We love you, Randy. You will be missed.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

METTY said:


> "He had em by the trunks!" - Bobby Heenan


yes brother


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

R.I.P Macho Man!

One of my personal favorites from the 80s and I still love watching the Steamboat/Savage match from WrestleMania III. Just his "OHHH YEAHHH" catchphrase really got me pumped as a fan. Damn shame to really read that he passed on and when I read it on WWE's Facebook page, I couldn't believe it. 

Praying for a 2012 HoF induction now.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Heard about it earlier today, very sad, another one gone too soon. I was really young when Macho Man was "the man" in the late 80's and early 90's, but I always appreciated his work, and even when watching him in WCW, I knew that he was a big part of the past. He's always gonna be synonymous with the OHH YEEEAAAHHHH!!! and the Slim Jim campaigns, but I'm gonna remember him as one of those guys who was the total package, on the mic, in the ring, he had it all. If WWE do not induct him into the HOF next year it would be a real shame.

RIP Macho Man Randy Savage, you will be missed


----------



## Datrojan (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn, RIP Macho


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Twelve years ago I accompany my dad on a beer run to the Giant gas station because I wanted to get another wrestling magazine. The store parking lot is empty save a big black hummer. As soon as we walk in I am floored by who I see talking with the clerk. 

The "Macho Man" Randy Savage. "Dad, that's the Macho Man!!" I exclaimed, loud enough for Savage to hear, presumably. He told me to hurry up and grab a magazine to sign. My dad grabbed a sharpie off one of the shelves, and I grab the latest issue of the WCW magazine. It just so happened to be that there's a poster of the Macho Man and Gorgeous George in the magazine. 

I rip it out, grab the sharpie from my dad, and walk over to the Macho Man who seemed to expect me. "Can I have your autograph, Macho Man?" I asked. "Oh, yeah". He says. He signs the poster, and exits the store, big brown bag in tow. He enters the hummer with with who I recognize as Gorgeous George in the passenger seat and drives off.

I'll never forget that as long as I live.


----------



## Sheitan (Jan 11, 2007)

I am so shocked and saddened. With him out of the spotlight for a (compared to other retired wrestlers) longer time now, it feels a little more like a wrestler in his prime just died. 
At least that is the way I'll remember him now. DIG IT!...


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> Twelve years ago I accompany my dad on a beer run to the Giant gas station because I wanted to get another wrestling magazine. The store parking lot is empty save a big black hummer. As soon as we walk in I am floored by who I see talking with the clerk.
> 
> The "Macho Man" Randy Savage. "Dad, that's the Macho Man!!" I exclaimed, loud enough for Savage to hear, presumably. He told me to hurry up and grab a magazine to sign. My dad grabbed a sharpie off one of the shelves, and I grab the latest issue of the WCW magazine. It just so happened to be that there's a poster of the Macho Man and Gorgeous George in the magazine.
> 
> ...


You son of a bitch. 

Seriously though, you lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

RIP Macho Man. A legend in the business and he will be missed.


----------



## djlucamas (Nov 27, 2006)

RIP Mach


----------



## 'Grand' (Jan 10, 2007)

Very sad news! RIP Macho!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted, but here's a video of Hulk Hogan talking about Randy.

http://twitvid.com/41MIB

It's nice to hear that they started speaking again, but it's incredibly sad that they didn't speak for a decade. I think Randy's death has shown that whatever grudge you're holding against someone isn't fucking worth it.

Whatever Hogan and Randy weren't speaking to each other over, it definitely wasn't worth 10 years. It's the same with Vince McMahon and Randy.

If they split over money, it wasn't worth it!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

If you are not familar with Randy Savage and would like to get an idea of how respected, influential, loved, important, and talented he was... watch these 3 matches:

Randy Savage vs. Ricky Steamboat at WrestleMania III for the WWE Intercontinental Championship.

Randy Savage vs. Hulk Hogan at WrestleMania V for the WWE Championship.

Randy Savage vs. Ultimate Warrior at WrestleMania VII in a Retirement Match.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Its just now starting to sink in for me. Even though he has not really been an active performer for over a decade now, this really SUCKS! I have always kept hope alive that he would one day reconcile with Vince and WWE for his Hall of fame induction and maybe even one last run as a manager, announcer our something. I just wanted at the very least to hear him speak on WWE TV one last time. It's a real shame he wasn't already in the WWE Hall of Fame. I just knew he would return one day but now he's gone. So sad. God bless you Randy Savage. One of my top 5 of all-time is gone forever. R.I.P "Macho Man"... We'll miss you...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is very very sad news. He was one of my favorite wrestlers. I was very shocked when I heard he died. RIP Macho Man. My condolences goes out to the Savage/Poffo family. 

Savage should of been inducted into the HOF years ago. & I doubt he slept with Stephanie when she was underaged.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Savage just might be the most talented man in the history of the industry. He had it all, he did it all. He was the guy with Hulk that put the company on the map. He made a ton of things look cool to do. He was the favorite among my older cousins and relatives, especially my mother. My mother actually woke me from my nap today to tell me about his death. I was in complete shock. I'm not as old as a ton of people here, but I'm very educated and really well rounded when it comes to older stuff like this just because of the love my family has for the business. I've watched most of Savage's WWF stuff and a lot of his WCW stuff, the guy always knew how to entertain. He had a natural charisma and spark that you simply cannot teach. He was "Mr. Wrestlemana" before Shawn Michaels even coined the term. His match with Steamboat stole the show at the most influential wrestling event in history. His rise the next year capped off his place into immortality. He has done so much for the industry in terms of helping younger wrestlers and revolutionizing the industry and making it widely loved among mainstream people. It's a shame him and Elizabeth (and even Sherri) met such early fates. There is probably only one other person who could gather this much attention and respect and that is Hogan. 

Savage is one of the all-time greats and if you had to ask me right this second, probably one of the 3 greatest wrestlers ever and I'm sure not many would dispute that. He was the definition of a complete package and among true fans he will be missed.


----------



## JPUK (Apr 6, 2011)

RIP savage. should he be inducted in the HOF i say a big fat NO!! i would be disgusted if WWE put him in in 2012 for the reason being he should of been put in there ages ok WWE especialy vince shouldnt get some extra views on the HOF for savages untimy passing and yeah i'm bitter he should of been inducted before he fucking died i grew up watching the man he will always be a legend


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

joeycalz said:


> Savage just might be the most talented man in the history of the industry. He had it all, he did it all. He was the guy with Hulk that put the company on the map. He made a ton of things look cool to do. He was the favorite among my older cousins and relatives, especially my mother. My mother actually woke me from my nap today to tell me about his death. I was in complete shock. I'm not as old as a ton of people here, but I'm very educated and really well rounded when it comes to older stuff like this just because of the love my family has for the business. I've watched most of Savage's WWF stuff and a lot of his WCW stuff, the guy always knew how to entertain. He had a natural charisma and spark that you simply cannot teach. He was "Mr. Wrestlemana" before Shawn Michaels even coined the term. His match with Steamboat stole the show at the most influential wrestling event in history. His rise the next year capped off his place into immortality. He has done so much for the industry in terms of helping younger wrestlers and revolutionizing the industry and making it widely loved among mainstream people. It's a shame him and Elizabeth (and even Sherri) met such early fates. There is probably only one other person who could gather this much attention and respect and that is Hogan.
> 
> Savage is one of the all-time greats and if you had to ask me right this second, probably one of the 3 greatest wrestlers ever and I'm sure not many would dispute that. He was the definition of a complete package and among true fans he will be missed.


Well said brother.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't know if this has been posted, but here's a video of Hulk Hogan talking about Randy.
> 
> http://twitvid.com/41MIB
> 
> ...


Heartbreaking stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

At his peak, ‘Macho Man’ Randy Savage was the most popular wrestler in the world. It is a shame that most pro wrestling fans today are not aware of that. He could draw, wrestle and cut a promo, all at very high levels. He was quite possibly the most complete pro wrestler. 

It is an even greater shame that with all of the talents this man possessed, none of them were utilised in the last decade and a half. Guys like Hogan return and phone it in, but I never could see that coming from someone like Savage. From all accounts, he was a perfectionist. 

I wonder if his brief stint with TNA turned organisers off, or if it was his price tag that they bulked at. There has always been the Stephanie rumour with the WWE, so perhaps that really was the reason why Vince did not go after him. 

I personally think WWE should be blasted if they seek to install him in the Hall of Fame, posthumously. That would be a disgrace. They have had ample opportunity, with millions of people calling for his inclusion, and they haven’t budged. It takes an event like this, where the man loses his life, to induct him? That would be an absolute disgrace.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, what a sad day. RIP to one of the greatest of all time. We all love you and miss you, Randy Savage.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

RIP Macho Man Randy Savage. He is now elbow dropping angels in heaven . Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YEAAHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> to induct him? That would be an absolute disgrace.


So the WWE can't win then as you have people on here saying he should be honoured in the 2012 HOF and then their are people like you saying it shouldn't happen.

Either way people are gonna be bitching next year then.


----------



## Psycho Mantis (Jan 14, 2010)

Very Sad.

He was one of the very best workers of the eighties and nineties.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> So the WWE can't win then as you have people on here saying he should be honoured in the 2012 HOF and then their are people like you saying it shouldn't happen.
> 
> Either way people are gonna be bitching next year then.


Mate, they’ve had years to put him in. They haven’t. Now would be the worst possible time to change your mind. It would be nothing more than cashing in on his death by making him the star attraction of the class, when they had no intention of inducting him, in the first place.


----------



## hardcore1982 (Jan 5, 2011)

R.I.P. Randy Savage, we will miss you.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Mate, they’ve had years to put him in. They haven’t. Now would be the worst possible time to change your mind. It would be nothing more than cashing in on his death by making him the star attraction of the class, when they had no intention of inducting him, in the first place.


This is a tricky one, really. While I want to see Randy Savage's successes honoured, WWE should've done it years ago. Doing it now would just seem sycophantic. I really believe that he would have been honoured at some point, though; public demand for his HOF induction would've won out eventually.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

RIP Macho Man. You'll always be a part of my happy childhood memories.


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

RIP Macho Man Randy Savage one of the best wrestling athletes ever


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

RIP Randy Savage. Absolute legend.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

R.I.P a true legend and icon. I worshipped him growing up.

Don't care whether he goes in HOF but I hope WWE make a big deal of it either on OTL or Raw.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Mate, they’ve had years to put him in. They haven’t. Now would be the worst possible time to change your mind. It would be nothing more than cashing in on his death by making him the star attraction of the class, when they had no intention of inducting him, in the first place.


So what do you say to the people who do want to see him inducted next year ?

I couldn't careless either way as it's not a legitimate HOF.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

i'm sort of reminiscing right now. after going through some wwf moments:

- epic madness tribute
- steamboat match at WM III
- ultimate warrior match at WM VII
- formation of mega powers 
- savage's emphatic heel turn
- couple different promos
- feud with ddp (great psychology) 

haven't teared up yet but if there's a tribute that pulls the strings, all bets are off 

looking back a bit more, it's evident to see how much of a perfectionist savage was. between flair, honky tonk and bret hart, they all sort of reiterate that aspect. 

while it's easy to blame wwe for not putting him in the HOF (and i've been critical), we have to remember we don't know all the facts yet. it's possible savage didn't want to be inducted just yet. for guys as intense as him, it's possible he viewed that as the 'end of his life' so to speak and it would have been hard for him to complete. no one will know until more details come out. i'm not even trying to defend wwe here, just trying to play devil's advocate and take a more neutral stance. i really hope his late HOF induction wasn't due to something petty. that whole situation is shitty

who knows what his relationship with hogan was? bittersweet, at least they started talking again. that's the start of a process. 

i'll remember the good times. it's always more poignant when you can remember your childhood memories a bit through a wrestler. i believe this is my 3rd post on this subject. i've felt i've said too much and at the same time, i feel saying anything can be too much. 

i've felt like i had no energy all day. enough for now. at the end of the day, regardless of disagreements, it seems most people had one thing for macho: respect. 

anyway, starting to ramble but a life lesson i guess is to bury the hatchet. don't hold grudges towards ones close to you. life is too short and it can be over at any moment. let go of ego. call up an old friend and see how he's doing without the intent of making plans. just see how he is. be less judgmental and more helpful. this is all i can take from it.

EDIT: here's DDP talking about what it was like to work with savage, from February 2010. he even talked about it being 'macho randy' month: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3klfKKf2K1Q&feature=related


----------



## pr0phylactic (Feb 1, 2011)

I got a txt earlier today from my cousin saying "Macho Man is dead"
I froze.

One of the greatest, ever.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

I've woken this morning and have my Macho Madness: Ultimate Collection DVD playing. Watch his first ever WWF match and see just how awesomely Macho worked a crowd. There's not a wrestler active today who can control a crowd like that. Awesome talent in every single respect and a childhood hero of mine.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Fucking stunned by this. R.I.P "Macho Man" Randy Savage, one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Just to add, as I've just read through the thread, I agree with Amber, LadyCroft, and others who thinks it's bullshit that Randy hasn't been in the HOF yet and that doing it now really taints it.



jj87uk said:


> Agreed. There appears the Macho fans are coming out the closet and will go back in when this becomes old news.


Fuck off. I like others have been Macho Man fans for as long as we can remember and just because there are alot of Macho Man pictures in people's avatar doesn't mean we're coming out of the closet. It's call paying homage.



This_Guy said:


> Meh. Was never a fan of Savage. Thought he was overrated in the ring and never was in the same league as Hogan in terms of popularity. After I heard about the incident between him and Stephanie I lost all the respect I had for him.
> 
> RIP anyways.


I'd love to know who you think is good in the ring if you think Savage was overrated in the ring and how do you lose respect for someone based on a rumor that no one has substantiated? 

I guess some people will believe anything.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Since we don't have Slim Jims in Escocia, I think I'll just have Pepperami's for lunch.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> I guess some people will believe anything.


I'm not saying I believe the Stephanie rumor but I do believe something happened, something that has made Savage and Vince not communicate with each other for years.

I just don't know what that is and no one does.


----------



## fluffsta (Mar 16, 2011)

I felt sick when I heard the news last night in the UK. It was reported on UK TV and Radio and is a big story for all the news outlets in the UK and remains so. Macho Man was my idol since I watched him losing to Hogan at Wrestlemania V and is the reason I am still into wrestling at 35 years old. I have never been shocked by a wrestler death as I am now. I just hope now WWE give this man a HOF place in Miami. One of the greatest workers ever.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

RIP Madness, you will be missed.

Cut some good promos in heaven yeah?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Rest In Peace, Savage!

You may have gone to a better place but your legacy and madness live on!

OOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooh Yeah!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I'm not saying I believe the Stephanie rumor but I do believe something happened, something that has made Savage and Vince not communicate with each other for years.
> 
> I just don't know what that is and no one does.


I understand that, and I agree something serious had to have gone down for there to be that big of a riff, but that guy said he lost respect for Savage off a RUMOR. Who does that?


----------



## Rick J (Sep 7, 2006)

Macho Man Randy Savage was one of the greatest wrestlers ever!!
He is one of main reasons why I, my family members and friends got so addicted to wrestling.

* I would also like to say that I really dislike the McMahon clan (vince, his wife, daughter, son and ofcourse triple h), their A bunch of evil folks, they don't know the meaning of the word "gratitude", so many amazing wrestlers and entertainers have made Wwe what it is today, so many of them are still active (so was Macho Man), but vince and his clan rarely respect them and rarely take them back and allow them to live and enjoy their late working years with dignity and pride.

Randy Savage Macho Man will be missed and remembered as one of the greatest ever.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I am devastated to hear the loss of one of the WWF's Big Three (Hogan and Warrior being the other two). Like many of you, I graduated from high school to "Pomp and Circumstance", but I will always remember it for the life and times of "The Macho Man" Randy Savage that I grew up watching.

Whether it was feuding with Hulk Hogan when the Mega Powers exploded, defending the honor of his wife Miss Elizabeth against "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair (The Macho / Flair affair being one of my all-time favorite Wrestlemania title matches), or getting people to go eat Slim Jims; Savage always gave it 110%. His flashy outfits, charisma, intensity, dedication to his work, and interviews were unmatched.

Even though he was a recluse by choice after WCW folded to take care of his parents (declining wrestling convention appearances in the process) I am strongly disappointed and really upset that Vince McMahon held a grudge that robbed us of Savage's later appearances in the WWE for a DVD feature and the Hall of Fame. I was hoping one day to finally meet the Lord and Master of The Ring, but with his untimely death, I've lost my chance.

R.I.P. to Randy Savage, his contributions and influence on this business will never be forgotten. I'm just glad that him and Elizabeth are literally now a Match Made In Heaven.








> *My Top 10 Savage matches*:
> 
> Vs. Steamboat - WM 3
> Vs. Hart - SNME 87
> ...


I really hope this Monday night we get a RAW IS SAVAGE edition.

- Vic


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

R.I.P "Macho Man" Randy Savage!! Ohhhh yeah!!We digged it!!! Thanks for the memories,Macho!


----------



## LOU (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, Im in shock. Rest in Peace Macho Man Randy Savage. One of the greatest to ever step inside the ring.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

R.I.P


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> I understand that, and I agree something serious had to have gone down for there to be that big of a riff, but that guy said he lost respect for Savage off a RUMOR. Who does that?


Yea I agree.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

its sad because he is one of the few wrestlers that actally retired without any drama or making comeback attempts. He Really saved his money well over the years. He was EXCELLENT down here in Tampa when it comes to charity events and always was down to earth in everything he did outside of wrestling industry. He will be missed inside and outside of the ring.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Savage was a true entertainer, a great wrestler, a legend. It's a shame WWE didn't have him return in the later years due to what is likely a fucking lame grudge. Either way, i'm saddened Macho is gone 

RIP RANDY WE LOVE YOU AND MISS YOU OHHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!


*Here's a recent youtube clip of Ric Flair remember Randy Savage on his death saying he doesn't understand why Savage never was inducted into the HOF:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4bkB5KMKAQ


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Huge shock and loss, we will miss you, OHHH YEAH


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Nooo....not Macho Man....damn it. 

I'm sad now. Macho was one of my favorite wrestlers. I'm gonna miss him.

R.I.P. Randy Savage.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Macho could STILL cut a promo that would put ANY of the current WWE roster to shame.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Truly among the best entertainers in the history of the company. 

My condolences go out to his friends and family. 

Rest in peace, Macho Man.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I haven't gave my condolence yet, it's hard to believe my favorite wrestler ever has died. I always tell people Savage and Austin is the two greatest wrestlers ever and everybody else is below them.

I literally cried when I seen the tribute video. You guys have no idea how much of a fan I was of him. Macho and Arn Anderson is the two best promo guys I've seen EVER. Macho Man wrestling style is the most believable. He didn't have to wrestle like Bret Hart or Dean Malenko to make it look believable. I never seen a guy who is more emotional on the mic and in the ring as Macho Man.

RIP


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Im thinking of making my own tribute video. If so, ill post it later guys.

i'm expecting a tribute, ten bell salute, on monday's raw


----------



## Big Willi G (May 6, 2011)

RIP Randy Savage. Someone who truly deserves a spot in the wrsetling Hall of Fame.

I hope this is one of those occasions that Vince looks passed the bad blood and gives Savage a respectful tribute on RAW. You can bet that if WWE doesn't do anything, TNA will go to town in an attempt to one up them.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> i'm expecting a tribute, ten bell salute, on monday's raw


Then I think you will be disappointed because I think only ten bell salutes go to current employees and Macho Man wasn't.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Savage and the WWE Hall Of Fame*



jj87uk said:


> Agreed. There appears the Macho fans are coming out the closet and will go back in when this becomes old news.


Macho Man truly is one of the greatest ever. Most of the people here were fans of him because he had such a memorable and unique gimmick. Plus who could forget his legendary Slim Jim commercials and his amazing matches. I'm sure that a lot of people here are fans of Stone Cold but not all of them will have Stone Cold avatars and sigs. What's wrong with paying tribute to a wrestler that most people appreciated all along?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Roddy Piper gives his side of the story on Twitter, explaining why WWE never signed back Savage:*



> Sometime around 4am EST which would be 1 am where "Rowdy" Roddy Piper lives in Oregon, he posted the following on his Twitter account
> 
> *"Randy slapped Vince in a bar...End of that story!!"*
> 
> ...


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *Roddy Piper gives his side of the story on Twitter, explaining why WWE never signed back Savage:*


I think their has to be more to it than that because Bret Hart apparently punched Vince backstage and Vince brought Bret back.

I think the slap might have contributed to things but I feel something more serious happened than just a slap.


----------



## Tombstonetellsall (Apr 6, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm at a loss for words.

This guy was my hero back then, way moreso than Hulk Hogan. When my uncle always let me wear his rayband shades, I knew they weren't the same but I always went "OH YEAH!" in front of a mirror.

God, I hope his wife is okay. This is depressing and sad. Of all the people who didn't deserve to die this early in his life, Randy was one of them.

But I will rest assured that Randy Savage is one of the few elite to have ever done something other wrestlers could only dream about; step away from wrestling and go on to live a fully complete life. This man was truly an inspiration to all wrestlers; a story of someone who reached the peak of his stardom and reached the peak of life. You could tell he was happy.

Rest in Peace, man. God knows that you will be remembered as a man like no other. I love you Randy Savage.

...But fuck, I still hate that he died.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *Roddy Piper gives his side of the story on Twitter, explaining why WWE never signed back Savage:*


i doubt it! I heard people done more then that to vince back in the day. seems more personal then that.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

THE Lod gave VKM once their Finisher at a Bar, Bret pucnhed and even SPIT on n ational Television in his Face...i don't think that's it.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I think their has to be more to it than that because Bret Hart apparently punched Vince backstage and Vince brought Bret back.
> 
> I think the slap might have contributed to things but I feel something more serious happened than just a slap.


Vince felt he owed Bret a chance to knock him out after screwing him. As far as what led to the heat Vince & Savage had I believe it is a mixture of Savage going to WCW without Vince knowing about it as well as Savage taking a sponsorship deal that Vince really needed in 1995 in Slim Jim.


----------



## Finlay24 (Jul 6, 2006)

I truly believe Randy Savage was the greatest all around performer in professional wrestling history. When putting together in ring talent, psychology, story telling, promo skills, charisma, personality, and an all around mind for the business. It's hard to find anyone that fits the total package to a T like Randy Savage did. He was truly one of a kind, and a once in a lifetime character. Whatever it really was that caused Vince and Randy's partnership to deteriorate the way it did. We may never know for sure. However it doesn't really matter now. What matters now is that we all reflect back fondly, pay tribute, and remember Randy "Macho Man" Savage for what he was to the business and wrestling fans all over the world and that's ONE OF THE ALL TIME GREATS EVER! OOOOOOOOOOOOH YEEAAAAAAAAHHH!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Whatever the case is, you'd think Vince would put BUSINESS first lol. Savage was an 80s icon and was super over years after....RIP Savage my man!!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Still bummed out, man.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Savage the headliner of next year's HOF class with Miss Elizabeth also being in the 2012 class along with her man Savage


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it would be really fitting is they inducted the Macho Man into the Hall of Fame this year, it is sure to help get ratings for the HoF as well so Vinnie Mac will be likely to go for it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

really tragic man, to me savage epitomized what wrestling is all about. larger than life character, great ring skills, mic skills, psychology, crowd interaction, just entertaining as hell. rip


----------



## dammagededdie (May 21, 2011)

Very Tragic, I'd love to see him in the HOF next year. A lot of guys trained and base their style off of him. He will truly be missed.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Macho King = LEGEND. There will never be another Randy Savage. Those fake ass wrestlers from today will never have the charisma of "Macho Man" Randy Savage. The all time greats goes slowly.






This theme scream GREATNESS. This fake ass themes from today will never compare to the OLD ones.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Macho Man was one of the guys who got me into wrestling as a kid. He was incredible. Great wrestler, great talker, and a great character. There was nothing he didn't have. He's as good of an overall wrestler as there has ever been.

Part of my childhood just died. All wrestling deaths are sad, but this one hits way harder than any others for me.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> THE Lod gave VKM once their Finisher at a Bar, Bret pucnhed and even SPIT on n ational Television in his Face...i don't think that's it.


Wasn't the story that they had him up for it then chickened out and let him down - which lead to Bret saying "the Hart Foundation wouldn't have chickened out".. and before he knew it big Jim had him up for the Hart Attack and they hit it on him?

I know it doesn't really matter in terms of what this thread should be about, it was just the first post I read upon revisiting this thread and I remember that story pretty well lol.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Just wanted to come on here, late or not, to write "R.I.P" Macho Man Randy Savage. I'm expecting something needs to be paid in tribute on Monday Night RAW. Very tragic, I loved his character so much. So hilarious plus being a phenomenal in-ring performer. My thoughts and prayers are going out to his wife Lynn, God only knows what she's going through in terms of injury and of the passing. Real sad stuff right here. There is no denying it, Savage was one of a kind a very unique and kind soul. Rest easy man. You will definitely be greatly missed.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

RIP Macho Man deffintely a shock, one of the greatest ever and as a kid how could you not like him, or his theme song, and miss elizabeth was just a babe


----------



## LocoLuchador (Mar 31, 2011)

RIP ole Macho One.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ph3n0m said:


> Wasn't the story that they had him up for it then chickened out and let him down - which lead to Bret saying "the Hart Foundation wouldn't have chickened out".. and before he knew it big Jim had him up for the Hart Attack and they hit it on him?
> 
> I know it doesn't really matter in terms of what this thread should be about, it was just the first post I read upon revisiting this thread and I remember that story pretty well lol.


Nah i think he took all the Finishes that night, but that might have happend on a different Night cause you know this is the crazy business called Wrestling


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Macho Man was one of the guys who got me into wrestling as a kid. He was incredible. Great wrestler, great talker, and a great character. There was nothing he didn't have. He's as good of an overall wrestler as there has ever been.
> 
> Part of my childhood just died. All wrestling deaths are sad, but this one hits way harder than any others for me.


I really could not have said it any better.

I admit. I didn't really get to see him while he was in WWF, but I saw him for the first time in WCW. For some reason, something just connected and he became my favorite right away. I was only around five years old at the time but I will never forget waking up really early on Saturdays to catch WCW's Saturday Morning show (name escapes me at the moment) just to catch even a tiny glimpse of him. 

I'm tearing up as I type this. When I found out yesterday (via text from a friend) I wanted to burst into tears right then and there, but I wasn't home at the time. He will be forever and greatly missed.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQxyD0Q7GtU

Incredible.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

"Macho Man" Randy Savage's first appearance on Memphis Wrestling.


----------



## Spot Monkey Jobber (Feb 15, 2011)

I’d just like to say, that I am amazed to see that many Austrian and German newspapers have long articles about this sad story. Like these:
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/prom...ing-Star-Hulk-Hogan-trauert-um-Macho-Man.html
or this
http://www.orf.at/stories/2059544/

And that despite the fact that pro wrestling isn’t watched much here.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

One of the most distinct characters and one of the best wrestlers the WWF ever saw. They'd be lucky to see another like him today.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> "Randy slapped Vince in a bar...End of that story!!"



from piper


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

R.I.P Macho, seein these videos are great, so do u think this moves macho man into the top ten now that he is dead. I m just asking some people like to react like that.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

He was one of the first wrestlers I watched and actually enjoyed watching. I guess you could say he got me into watching wrestling entertainment. RIP.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Savages death, has me missing the way characters were, reminds me of how fun wrestling was.

His death has hit me harder than most wrestlers who have passed


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

R.I.P Macho Man, it's a pity


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Video of Randy's last major appearance for Comic-Con last year promoting the new line of Action Figures for Mattel.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Swag said:


> from piper


refuse to believe that caused them to stop talking for 17 years.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> You would be correct if it were a typical wrestler, but Savage was one of the most talented guys in wrestling history. It is inexcusable that he wasn't inducted years ago.
> Maybe you didn't mean the post the way it comes off. If you did, you've gotta be way too young to know what you're talking about.



You're right. It wasn't meant to come off that way. What I mean out of all of that is that he shouldn't be inducted this coming year because he died. We all know he is going be inducted sooner or later, but it shouldn't happen NOW because he died.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

TRRS said:


> You're right. It wasn't meant to come off that way. What I mean out of all of that is that he shouldn't be inducted this coming year because he died. We all know he is going be inducted sooner or later, but it shouldn't happen NOW because he died.


thats exactly why it should happen now... everyone knows its an injustice that he isnt in it anyway. its just disrespect to the man to hold it off any longer.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i feel like i wanna stop watching wrestling :/


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I just watched the moment where Jake Roberts sets the snake onto Savage and it bites his arm. I haven't seen it in years and it's still shocking, even today. Today, they wouldn't get away with something like that. 

It's a classic moment, I remember being devastated watching it as a kid. The crowd is literally shocked into almost silence. It all feels very weird when watching it. Savage's acting after he gets bitten is just top notch, trying to get up and falling back down again. Very believable and real.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

HoF induction plz. =(


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep...its time. Its BEEN time, ages and ages ago, but now, WWE NEEDS to suck it up, do the right thing and induct one of the greatest they've ever had into the HoF. RIP Macho Man.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Macho Man was one of my favorite wrestlers when I first started watching wrestling. He was one of the best. I still love doing his voice impression. He will be deeply missed by everybody. RIP Randy Savage.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Macho Man was bigger than life.


----------



## MattyboyAFC (Feb 23, 2006)

RIP Macho Man. :-(


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

This is a truly great loss. I remember the first time I saw Macho Man wrestle was on WCW. My dad actually introduced me to some of his matches from when he was in WWF. Its a shame that all of this apocalypse nonsense is overshadowing the loss of a legendary performer and wrestler. RIP Rand Savage.


----------



## rockyfan88 (Apr 1, 2008)

R.I.P Mr. Savage.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know if it's been touched on yet...but I don't feel like going through 800 plus posts to see so here goes anyway. 

What impressed me the most about Savage was how he survived and THRIVED in the era of Hulkamania and the Four Horsemen/Flair. In the 80s, there was no question that the elite of wrestling were Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair and they were the toast of that time. Yet, Savage was able to stand out and he made a huge name for himself. You take away one of those names from that time, and Savage would be higher on the list of the elites and all-time greats than we put him now.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

One thing I've always noticed but was really highlighted in watching Savage matches yesterday, is how good he was at late match selling. Normally, when we think of selling, we think of immediate impact, like how a guy sells a punch or a body slam. Guys like Hennig/Steamboat/Heenan (yes Heenan) were among the best in that regard. Savage was good at that too, but what he really did well was sell the accumulated damage he would take throughout a match. By the end of a bout, Macho would look like they'd need a wheelchair to get him back to the dressing room.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

NorthernLights said:


> One thing I've always noticed but was really highlighted in watching Savage matches yesterday, is how good he was at late match selling. Normally, when we think of selling, we think of immediate impact, like how a guy sells a punch or a body slam. Guys like Hennig/Steamboat/Heenan (yes Heenan) were among the best in that regard. Savage was good at that too, but what he really did well was sell the accumulated damage he would take throughout a match. By the end of a bout, Macho would look like they'd need a wheelchair to get him back to the dressing room.


Funny you mention Savage's selling. I remember Hennig and Flair working on his knee the entire match at Wrestlemania 8, and he must have sold it through the entire summer!

It seemed like every match he had when he was champion at the time, he was limping!

I also remember the match he had against Bret on Saturday Night's Main Event, and it was the same thing. Bret, Anvil, and Jimmy Hart going after Randy's knee. He even wrestled a lot of the match with just one boot, 'cause he had taken it off to ease the pain.

By the end of the match, he looked like he'd been seriously hurt and he couldn't even walk to the dressing room.


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

" I can't sing and i can't dance but i can make Romance , yeah " 
RIP Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

RIP MACHO MAN!!!!!

2012 HOF!!!!

MACHO MAN RULES!!!


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP Macho Man

Hopefully there's a nice tribute at Over The Limit and Raw.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RIP Macho Man. Hope he will get inducted into the HoF. He deserves it.


----------



## WandySavage (May 21, 2011)

Still shocking! RIP Randy 2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN5R34LicQs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8CvMDcfRpw


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Video of Randy's last major appearance for Comic-Con last year promoting the new line of Action Figures for Mattel.


I totally marked out watching that just now! So cool! I didn't even know that existed. Im happy I got to see one more fresh Macho Man promo. He still had it, of course... Miss ya Mach...


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

RIP Macho man.. a true legend :-(


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

PaulHBK said:


> I totally marked out watching that just now! So cool! I didn't even know that existed. Im happy I got to see one more fresh Macho Man promo. He still had it, of course... Miss ya Mach...


I know, it's like he never missed a beat! It's sad to think that with the DVD set, the action figure release, and his appearance in the WWE All-Stars video it seemed like he was on the verge of maybe slowly making a comeback. Not wrestling, but it seemed like there would be much more of a possibility of him making appearances and possibly being inducted into the Hall of Fame than in past years.

Again, stuff like that should have happened years ago.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

watching this video put a smile on my face 

RIP Macho


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

he's definitely dead. wtf voted no? I assume before it was verified?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

So he should go in because he is dead?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He should be in already, whether he is dead or not is irrelevant to that fact.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i just watched one of his old videos from when he had 'macho man .com'
he responds to triple H calling him a dinosaur by saying hes gonna steal his girl and take stephanie around the block.

im sure if he fucked stephanie he wouldnt be bringing her up in that way.. infact those rumours probably just came from this video. i dont think those rumours were around pre 2000's


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Please...post the video.


----------



## The Jizz (Jun 13, 2010)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> So he should go in because he is dead?


Nah, the dude deserved to be in a looooong time ago, it's just now they should finally forget whatever stupid issues kept him out and honor his memory by finally giving his spot. RIP Mach.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am not saying he doesn't deserve it. Cause he does, if he doesn't deserve to go in only a few would...It's just that he said it like how dare you to say no to HOF now that he has died, it shouldn't matter that he died, he deserved it all along and doesn't need a pitty induction, but he made it look like how dare you to say no to a dead man..


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Absolute shocker tbf. One of the all time greats. 

R.I.P Macho Man, long live the Madness!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The WWE HOF has absolutely no credibility without Randy Savage and it never will until they do it.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Each week 'This Week' with Christiane Amanpour pay tribute to those who passed away. Macho got top billing on today's list. A testament to his mainstream appeal to be featured on a weekly political news program.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

The greatest worker and performer of all time died

Rest in Peace Macho Man


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> The WWE HOF has absolutely no credibility without Randy Savage and it never will until they do it.


The WWE Hall Of Fame doesn't have credibility with a jobber like Koko B. Ware and ******* like Pete Rose, William Perry & Drew Carey into it.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

TheKev said:


> The WWE Hall Of Fame doesn't have credibility with a jobber like Koko B. Ware and ******* like Pete Rose, William Perry & Drew Carey into it.


True dat!!!


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Just a few weeks ago, Savage was a guest on an internet radio show Bret Hart hosts. Bret asked him about the Vince/Randy heat and mentioned the rumor about Savage sleeping with Stephanie. Macho's response was that if it happened, he doesn't remember a thing.

It was a great interview where Bret and Randy shared their mutual respect for one another on the air for everyone to hear. It felt great to hear them chat it up because Bret and Randy are two of my all-time favorites.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

TheKev said:


> Just a few weeks ago, Savage was a guest on an internet radio show Bret Hart hosts. Bret asked him about the Vince/Randy heat and mentioned the rumor about Savage sleeping with Stephanie. Macho's response was that if it happened, he doesn't remember a thing.


Well if it did happen then obviously he would deny it.


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

Still shocked/bummed...rip macho


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's what was Savage's last promo. He's promoting the All Stars game a little before it came out. It's great to watch if you haven't seen it. It was new to me and great to hear him one last time. He sounded like he hadn't even been gone a week

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDqRLGJLfYY


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

RIP.

I brougth WWE all stars just to play whit him.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I just graduated today. Hearing Pomp & Circumstance brought tears to my eyes. Of course I had to let out an "OOOOHHH YEAH!" in memory of Mach.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> The WWE HOF has absolutely no credibility without Randy Savage and it never will until they do it.


I agree totally. It's criminal that he isn't in there already.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

Such sad news to hear that Savage has died, i can only send my best wishes to his family and friends at this time.

R.I.P Macho Man.


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

Strike said:


> I just graduated today. Hearing Pomp & Circumstance brought tears to my eyes. Of course I had to let out an "OOOOHHH YEAH!" in memory of Mach.


****1/2


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

How sad. I can't believe it. Rest in Peace Randy, from another Randy.


----------



## omgnoodles (Feb 14, 2005)

R.I.P. Macho Man. One of the greatest!


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

It's so weird. The last couple of weeks I was starting to watch some old wrestlemania's and other matches with Randy Savage in it. Then on saterday my mom came up to me and said that one wrestler just past away. When I came back from word and saw who it was I couldn't believe my eyes. 

Really really sad day 
Rest in peace Macho Man. Respect!!!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

_TMZ.com reports that the autopsy performed on Randy Savage did not reveal a cause of death. It could take up to six weeks for the toxicology tests to come back.

Powell's POV: This would seem to suggest that he did not suffer a heart attack as Lanny Poffo suggested, but nothing is official._

-prowrestling


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Found this.

Didn't know Macho Man could Rap :


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

He got his tribute there at the start of Over The Limit


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

TheKev said:


> Please...post the video.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzFC0RcefS8

i'll just link it cus its not really a high point in machos career.

i guesse the attitude era was goin or and wcw was prolly out of buisiness and i dont think there was a whole lot people interested in the macho man at this time so he must of been having a bit of a hard time.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Found this.
> 
> Didn't know Macho Man could Rap :


dude, i love this cd. when i found out about it i burnt off copies for all my mates! i put it on to work out to. its not the greatest cd ever but i just love hearing macho rap.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

TheKev said:


> Just a few weeks ago, Savage was a guest on an internet radio show Bret Hart hosts. Bret asked him about the Vince/Randy heat and mentioned the rumor about Savage sleeping with Stephanie. Macho's response was that if it happened, he doesn't remember a thing.
> 
> It was a great interview where Bret and Randy shared their mutual respect for one another on the air for everyone to hear. It felt great to hear them chat it up because Bret and Randy are two of my all-time favorites.


is there a link? i would love to hear this.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

*he saved us from rapture...*


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

R.I.P. Machoman, may God rest his soul.

Yes include Machoman Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth to the Hall of Fame. more than 100% they deserved it.

Again Rest in Peace.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I did not realize how much Savage's death would hit me. I think it's sad that another one of the guys that was around when I got into WWE in 1993/1994 is gone as well as no one on the roster today is even close to the level he was on in his prime from 1985-1994.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> dude, i love this cd. when i found out about it i burnt off copies for all my mates! i put it on to work out to. its not the greatest cd ever but i just love hearing macho rap.


He raps better than John Cena.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

RIP The Madness. Sad to think that he, Liz and Sherri are all gone. (Along with so many others)

He was a true pro in every aspect of pro wrestling and just a great character. He had still arguably the greatest match of all time with Steamboat, made both Warrior and Hogan look like gold,and tore the house down with Flair, and that's just at WM.

OOOOOH YEEEEAH!


----------



## PistolParty (May 23, 2011)

He will be missed!


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

He's definitely one of the greatest. It's too bad, we can't see him finally in a WWE Ring.
He is my alltime favorite - and one of the first superstars of wrestling I admired.
Rest in Piece, Randy!


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Ultimate Warrior has posted some videos on his blog about Randy

http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/blog/


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

The next time I'm at a grocery or convenience store, I'll make sure to buy some Slim Jims in remembrance.

My two favorite Randy Savage memories are his awesome promos in the lead-up to his epic WrestleMania 5 main event with Hulk Hogan, and what I consider to be the greatest face turn in wrestling history, his reunion with Elizabeth after losing the "career vs career" match with the Ultimate Warrior at WrestleMania 7. Anyone who has even the tiniest romantic or sentimental bone in their body would have been moved by such a moment.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

RIP Macho Man :'(

"Cup'a coffee in the big time, oooh yeah!"

OH YEAH IM FREAKED OUT MAN!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice tribute from DDP:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

=(

RIP 

one of the GOAT's


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

From his playing days in the Cards minor league system.


----------



## PistolParty (May 23, 2011)

More footage from the Macho crash scene:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM_C1GE6IKo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Funeral Details For Randy Savage Revealed



> There will be no public service or memorial for Randy Savage. He reportedly did not want one, and instead, there will only be a small family service.
> 
> Randy's brother Lanny has stated that Randy will be cremated and his ashes will be spread around Randy's favorite tree. Years ago, Randy's loyal dog Hercules passed away, and he was cremated and then his ashes were spread around the same tree.
> 
> According to Lanny, Randy had stated, "If it's good enough for Herc, it's good enough for me!"


That is a very sentimental ending.

I never would've figured Savage to be soppy like that. What a star.


Savage 911 Calls Released



> – TMZ has released 911 calls made from eye witnesses after Randy Savage crashed his car in Seminole, Florida last week. One witness says she watched the car hit a tree “real hard.”


http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/23/macho...eart-attack-wrestler-tampa-florida-wife-lynn/

Bret Hart Remembers Randy Savage


----------



## SWFA25 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oooooooooooooh yeah!


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Has anyone seen The Ultimate Warrior one, its moving the way he talks about Savage, which is something you hardly see with Warrior


----------



## nyrangersguy (Mar 16, 2005)

If it's a good as they say, I would love to see that! I'm one of the few who doesn't think the Warrior's as crazy as people think, and I'm sure he and Savage got along pretty well. You'll notice when shills like Hogan, Heenan, and DiBiase were trashing the guy, Savage was nowhere to be heard from.


----------



## nyrangersguy (Mar 16, 2005)

rude awakening said:


> Has anyone seen The Ultimate Warrior one, its moving the way he talks about Savage, which is something you hardly see with Warrior


Never mind...here's the link for those interested:
http://www.wrestlingnewsarena.com/2011/05/video-ultimate-warrior-pays-tribute-to-randy-savage/


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

both these ddp and warrior tributes are great. they are both good guys, warrior obviously looked up to macho big time. and a guy with intense values like warrior has must mean macho really was a class act.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

4thand1 said:


> From his playing days in the Cards minor league system.


As a die hard Cardinals fan and lifelong Macho Man fan, that picture honestly makes me choke up.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

rude awakening said:


> Has anyone seen The Ultimate Warrior one, its moving the way he talks about Savage, which is something you hardly see with Warrior


It was a beautiful tribute indeed.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Really enjoyed watching DDP and Warrior's tribute videos


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Very disappointed that there was no video package or 10 bell salute on RAW tonight.


----------



## instantdeathsquad (Jun 29, 2003)

WWE definitely fell short on their "tribute." after all he did for the WWE he should have received a send off like Owen Hart. very disappointing IMO


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

I spoke too soon.


----------



## instantdeathsquad (Jun 29, 2003)

Same here, i withdraw my complaint


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Wasn't much else they could do. Good on WWE for putting that video package together.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Loved CM Punk wearing Savages trunks tonight, great way of paying tribute.


----------



## MDeJ (Sep 13, 2006)

*Macho Man: Sports Illustrated article!*

A piece of me died on Friday, May 20th of 2011. My favorite wrestler of all time died. This man was a true legend, a class act and perhaps the most complete pro wrestler in the history of the sport/entertainment. He had intensity, mic skills, physicallity, charisma, sex appeal, athleticism, you name it. Of course I'm speaking of *Macho Man Randy Savage*.

It was so sad that he had to die for McMahon to acknowledge that there used to be a huge superstar named Macho Man in the WWE's past. There are many things I will never forgive McMahon for, and this is number 1 in the list.

But enough of that. I would like to celebrate Macho Man's awesome life and career... since his death I've been watching all his interviews and promos on youtube and I already had his DVD on my DVD rack.

To my surprise I found this beautiful and insightful article in CNN.com . It was a Sports Illustrated link, all about Macho Man's love for baseball. What rarity and what a gem to read. I recommend it to all those Macho Man fans. There are even rare pictures of Randy as a baby to how he looked to this day.

Cheers!!!!

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...man/index.html?eref=sihp&sct=hp_t12_a2&hpt=C2


----------



## MDeJ (Sep 13, 2006)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Loved CM Punk wearing Savages trunks tonight, great way of paying tribute.


I noticed it too. It was great. I wish the wrestlers would have gotten a forum to talk about Savage tonight.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Deadspin has a great career retrospective:

http://deadspin.com/5804679/dead-wrestler-of-the-week-macho-man-randy-savage

Its a must read.


----------



## Correfan (May 23, 2011)

Here it is, the package from RAW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDvXVP2iSNs

Lump in my throat


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought the video was fantastic. Nice little tribute for him. 

CM Punk's attire was fucking amazing. Great way to pay tribute to Macho.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Watched that tribute twice this morning and openly wept both times. The second time both my wife and I were sobbing at the breakfast table. 

The part where the song goes_ "you asked me a question.."_ and it cuts to the marriage proposal to Elizabeth... just so wonderful and poignant. Thank you WWE.

We miss you Macho. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wasn't impressed with the tribute. 

I guess I was expecting much more. *


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm just happy they went out and made a new tribute, rather than using the one from the Macho Madness DVD.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

instantdeathsquad said:


> WWE definitely fell short on their "tribute." after all he did for the WWE he should have received a send off like Owen Hart. very disappointing IMO


I respect your desire that WWE give him a greater tribute, but I feel that his passing and that of Owen are very different. Owen was active roster and so the audience of that time needed help to heal, just like we got for Eddie and (initially) Benoit.

Randy has a massive following of a generation past, one that I fall into. For many a more casual viewer today, and especially the young'uns, they can't relate, and so watching the superstars of today pouring their hearts out in testimonials would come off odd. Twitter is all you need to hear peoples' thoughts. We can watch RAW and feel emotional at the video package, the graphic at the opening, and Punk rocking his attire. Beyond that we will always have a video library at our disposal that will last until the end of time.

That's how we'll best remember Savage.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Video was fantastic, OHH YEAH!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I fucking lost it after watching that tribute video. Great job by the WWE. Heaven just got a little more macho. ;_;

- Vic


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Great tribute by the WWE.

And to those who were expecting more, that's what you get for having unrealistic expectations about a wrestler who hasn't been in the WWE in 17 years.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Correfan said:


> Here it is, the package from RAW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDvXVP2iSNs
> 
> Lump in my throat


:sad:

Tears in my eyes. That was all I was waiting for. Goodbye, wrestling.


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri (Jun 8, 2010)

Sad sad times. One of the all time greats of the wrestling business. Pomp and circumstance was never more apt then when Savage entered the ring. He had it in bag fulls....Rest in Peace Macho Man.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dunno if this already got posted amongst these many pages, so I thought I'd share it just in case it hasn't. A beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

the video montage they showed during RAW last night was amazing.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk deserves hell lotsa respect by wearing that pink/yellow attire to the ring in tribute to Randy Savage.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BBoiz94 said:


> Punk deserves hell lotsa respect by wearing that pink/yellow attire to the ring in tribute to Randy Savage.


He really must have been having the time of his life wearing the Savage colors. I can't even imagine how cool that is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still can't physically _watch_ the tribute. I heard everything that was said and that still broke me.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Does anyone know just how big of a draw Randy was? In comparison to Hogan, Rock and Austin?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

rude awakening said:


> Does anyone know just how big of a draw Randy was? In comparison to Hogan, Rock and Austin?


I'd say he was definitely right up there. It was Hogan/Savage the same way it was Austin/Rock. I don't know any figures or anything like that though.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

> One of "The Macho Man" Randy Savage's greatest rivals from the 80's, George "The Animal" Steele, was on Busted Open with Doug Mortman and Dave LaGreca, which airs Mondays and Wednesdays at 2-4 PM ET on Sirius 92 and XM 207.
> 
> "That's been said a lot of different ways, and there's been a lot of different things said that are not true necessarily."
> 
> ...


Lordsofpain.net

To be honest, that makes WAY more sense than the bullshit Stephanie rumor that has been circling for years. 

And to the dude who asked about Savage's draw power, he was to Hogan what The Rock is to Stone Cold.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Any idea what song that is? I like the song and would love to have it. Every time I hear it of course I will think of Savage, which is fine by me.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well i wouldn't say that, Randy never surpassed Hogan, but he was a great drawing Champion, although he played the second fiddle to Hogan even in his Run, like AT SummerSlam where he had to share the spotlight with Hogan, be that as it may he still remains a great Champion and a entertaining one at that.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's Coldplay - Nobody Said It Was Easy

I believe.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Any idea what song that is? I like the song and would love to have it. Every time I hear it of course I will think of Savage, which is fine by me.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

WWE legend talks about Savage/McMahon heat

One of "The Macho Man" Randy Savage's greatest rivals from the 80's, George "The Animal" Steele, was on Busted Open with Doug Mortman and Dave LaGreca, which airs Mondays and Wednesdays at 2-4 PM ET on Sirius 92 and XM 207. 

"That's been said a lot of different ways, and there's been a lot of different things said that are not true necessarily." 

"I think that what happened with Randy, when his career was winding down with the WWF, Vince McMahon just loved Randy," he continued. "After all everything Randy had done and he took him under his wing, and he wanted Randy after the ring was over with for him, he wanted him to be our spokesperson. He was traveling with Vince all the time. Randy was almost like a son, they were really tight. And then one day, we were at a TV meeting, and we got word that Randy, without calling Vince, had left and jumped to the WCW. I had never seen Vince McMahon broken before, he was crushed. It hurt him big time and I don't think he ever got over that. I think that's the real problem to be honest with you. I heard all this other stuff that I think is garbage when it comes to Randy and relationships with daughters and all that stuff... I don't think that's anywhere's close to the truth."


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Really good article by ESPN's Bill Simmons about Macho Man and '80s wrestling in general: 

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110524


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Ex-Creative Writer Blasts Randy Savage-RAW Tribute



> Former WWE creative writer Chris DeJoseph (a/k/a Big Dick Johnson), who worked alongside Vince McMahon from 2005 through 2010, ripped his former employer over last night's Randy Savage tribute video on RAW. He feels it's hypocritical that WWE would sing the Macho Man's praises after he had been ostracized from the organization during the final years of his life.
> 
> Pointing the finger of blame to Vince McMahon, DeJoseph wrote on Twitter, "Vince is steaming watching this Macho Man package.
> 
> ...



Fuck you Vince!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

My Macho Man tribute banner


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Macho Man getting love from ESPN*

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110524

This is on ESPN front page right now. But yesterday, ESPN did a 5 minute story on Macho. Wow, this is the first time I have ever seen anything WWE on ESPN.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Macho Man getting love from ESPN*

How quickly people forget how much of a pop culture icon Macho was in his prime. Not surprised by the mainstream coverage of this one bit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheKev said:


> Ex-Creative Writer Blasts Randy Savage-RAW Tribute
> 
> 
> > He feels it's hypocritical that WWE would sing the Macho Man's praises after he had been ostracized from the organization during the final years of his life.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> My sentiments exactly.


That's why I'm happy every time Bret puts someone in a Sharpshooter on Raw. Because it'd be worse if he'd never come back.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

A bunch of people were and probably still are whining about how they think WWE isn't doing enough, I don't even want to imagine what it would be like if WWE didn't even acknowledge the death of Macho Man.


----------



## Gray Fox (Oct 10, 2006)

astrosfan said:


> A bunch of people were and probably still are whining about how they think WWE isn't doing enough, I don't even want to imagine what it would be like if WWE didn't even acknowledge the death of Macho Man.


That's because, really, they _aren't_ doing enough. One guy paid tribute to Randy Savage. ONE GUY. Are you serious? If I was in a match at Over the Limit or on Raw, the flying elbow would have been the finish, no doubt about it. Randy Savage is a man that truly paved the way for the people on the WWE roster today. This isn't some mid-carder who passed away. I know that seems cold, but hear me out. I'm not saying it's ok when a mid-carder or curtain jerker passes away. I'm not downplaying their death's either. But the fact is, when one of those guys passes away, they get an "In Memory" graphic and/or a small tribute video. If Hulk Hogan passed away, would he get a tribute video or would the entire broadcast be dedicated to him with people on the current roster giving their thoughts and memories of him? 

I know it's said about a lot of guys past and present, but Randy "Macho Man" Savage is one of the absolute best of all time. And when I say "best", I mean easily in the top 5 performers of ALL TIME. He was the total package. He had it all. He's also at the top of the list of guys who aren't in the Hall of Fame and should be. And now, when he does go in, it won't have the same feeling at all. People will automatically think he's in because he passed away. Unfortunately that will probably be true. Regardless, Lanny's speech will probably be amazing.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Front page of ESPN lol


----------



## Tom777 (Apr 14, 2005)

Raivotar said:


> If Hulk Hogan passed away, would he get a tribute video or would the entire broadcast be dedicated to him with people on the current roster giving their thoughts and memories of him?


I'm not quoting your entire thing but you are wrong. Hulk Hogan has stabbed the WWE in the back, not once but twice and unless he makes amends then I think he'll receive the same treatment.

I don't think people should be screaming 'Fuck you' to Vince and such. From what I've read it appears Savage has hurt Vince more than any superstar ever has. It looks like it was very personal. Maybe they haven't done enough but they've acknowledged it and they've shown respect to the man. To be fair, they've done the graphic, the video package and CM Punk has certainly done a wonderful tribute to him. 

And to Raivotar; yes Savage is a legend in every aspect but they've shown respect, they've paid tribute. I feel you are over reacting as are a few.

Despite what people think, I honestly feel Vince McMahon is hurting more than most at this time.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hogan is the biggest Name in the History of this Business, i don't think it matters how he is with WWE, he will get a big Ttibute, i dont see a way around it.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I loved the tribute video on Raw, especially when Coldplay song was played...however the song choice was really ironic i thought, the music video has a car crash in it. Not meant to be offensive or anything, i respect Macho Man still it could be the wrong song choice, or i might be looking too much into this.


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V64JdK87IRg

Possibly one of the best WWE tributes, well done in celebrating such a great wrestler who will be missed.


----------



## RarelChampwin (May 18, 2011)

The video itself was nice, but I don't like that they waited until before the Main Event to show it. That says to me that they were worried about fans from the 80s tuning in, watching the tribute, and then turning it off so they had to keep those fans on until the end of the show.

I would have liked to see more wrestler tributes. Are we back to wrestling clinging so hard to Kayfabe that it would have killed the show to have had some quick clips of wrestlers talking about what Macho Man meant to them? I'm sure Macho Man was a huge inspiration to a lot of today's wrestlers and I would have loved to have heard a little of it beyond what's been said on Twitter.

Also, Vince could have sucked it up and dealt for a minute and said what Macho meant to WWF. Whether he likes the guy or not, Macho was maybe his second biggest draw throughout the 80s and is a huge reason WWE is what it is now.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i find it disrespectful. why shouldnt a guy who isnt under contract get the same respect as one who was, when they did as much for the company as macho did. not only that but its for the fans... well we all know vince doesnt give a fuck about us anymore anyway.

wwe is going on the backburner for me for a while,


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I think some of you are over reacting.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyway, about Randy's actual career. I seem to recall seeing a match on Youtube where he and Rick Rude were in a Cage Match. It was during the Memphis days around '84-'85, and I can't seem to find it. Can someone help me out?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i probably am over reacting.. just feeling pretty emotional about this still.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Anyway, about Randy's actual career. I seem to recall seeing a match on Youtube where he and Rick Rude were in a Cage Match. It was during the Memphis days around '84-'85, and I can't seem to find it. Can someone help me out?


Are you sure it wasn't Savage vs Lawler?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't Savage vs Lawler?


It was Savage vs Rude. I definitely remember seeing it not that long ago. I wanna say a year ago, maybe 6 months ago. Dammit, this is gonna be head for a long time!


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

ok Randy Savage died big fucking deal u guys think its a big deal when its not all the wrestlers are dieng over the years and its bullshit everything is linked to steroids of the wrestlers deaths usually somehow, and what do u all actually care cuz i dont u shouldnt really care unless if u knew him personally or ur a wrestler you didnt see him everyday walk up to him wats up macho man, no so idk y all these people say that they are grieving over a wrestler that they dont even know personally


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

420_24/7 said:


> ok Randy Savage died big fucking deal u guys think its a big deal when its not all the wrestlers are dieng over the years and its bullshit everything is linked to steroids of the wrestlers deaths usually somehow, and what do u all actually care cuz i dont u shouldnt really care unless if u knew him personally or ur a wrestler you didnt see him everyday walk up to him wats up macho man, no so idk y all these people say that they are grieving over a wrestler that they dont even know personally


Say that again but in English.


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

420_24/7 said:


> ok Randy Savage died big fucking deal u guys think its a big deal when its not all the wrestlers are dieng over the years and its bullshit everything is linked to steroids of the wrestlers deaths usually somehow, and what do u all actually care cuz i dont u shouldnt really care unless if u knew him personally or ur a wrestler you didnt see him everyday walk up to him wats up macho man, no so idk y all these people say that they are grieving over a wrestler that they dont even know personally




People can pay their respects any damn way they like. If they feel grief at the death of someone who inspired them then so be it. Have some respect you ignorant, illiterate fool.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

420_24/7 said:


> ok Randy Savage died big fucking deal u guys think its a big deal when its not all the wrestlers are dieng over the years and its bullshit everything is linked to steroids of the wrestlers deaths usually somehow, and what do u all actually care cuz i dont u shouldnt really care unless if u knew him personally or ur a wrestler you didnt see him everyday walk up to him wats up macho man, no so idk y all these people say that they are grieving over a wrestler that they dont even know personally


Ignorant, disrespectful little cunt.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The news just hit in Europe... my heart is broke


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I was just thinking about the early days when Randy had Miss Elizabeth managing him. It was such a unique situation because while Randy was a heel, they kept Elizabeth as a face. I remember Savage would win the match using some sort of foreign object, and Elizabeth would act all stunned and worried like "I can't believe he cheated". It was all very original, and a breath of fresh air.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

420_24/7 said:


> ok Randy Savage died big fucking deal u guys think its a big deal when its not all the wrestlers are dieng over the years and its bullshit everything is linked to steroids of the wrestlers deaths usually somehow, and what do u all actually care cuz i dont u shouldnt really care unless if u knew him personally or ur a wrestler you didnt see him everyday walk up to him wats up macho man, no so idk y all these people say that they are grieving over a wrestler that they dont even know personally


ban this mother fuck.

yea i never knew the guy, but i still feel an immense connection and total respect for him. not to mention inspired. 

that should go some lengths to show you how great a perfomer and how great a man he was. if you cant understand that your dangerously stupid.


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

ultimatekrang said:


> ban this mother fuck.
> 
> yea i never knew the guy, but i still feel an immense connection and total respect for him. not to mention inspired.
> 
> that should go some lengths to show you how great a perfomer and how great a man he was. if you cant understand that your dangerously stupid.


You cannot ban a guy for having his say, even when it's the most moronic piece of garbage written. It's just a shame that a few people instead of saying something good can only say bad things. While I respect the right to free speech, make a rant instead.

Back to topic please 

I read JR's blog last night and it was a very fitting written tribute to Macho Man. While there was probably never a chance he would appear in the WWE it is a big deal and such a great life deserves all the news, topics and honors.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i love macho, nothing beats this intensity.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I just wanted to repost this so some of you guys can see how great Randy was.

Twelve years ago I accompany my dad on a beer run to the Giant gas station because I wanted to get another wrestling magazine. The store parking lot is empty save a big black hummer. As soon as we walk in I am floored by who I see talking with the clerk. 

The "Macho Man" Randy Savage. "Dad, that's the Macho Man!!" I exclaimed, loud enough for Savage to hear, presumably. He told me to hurry up and grab a magazine to sign. My dad grabbed a sharpie off one of the shelves, and I grab the latest issue of the WCW magazine. It just so happened to be that there's a poster of the Macho Man and Gorgeous George in the magazine. 

I rip it out, grab the sharpie from my dad, and walk over to the Macho Man who seemed to expect me. "Can I have your autograph, Macho Man?" I asked. "Oh, yeah". He says softly. He signs the poster, and exits the store, big brown bag in tow. He enters the hummer with with who I recognize as Gorgeous George in the passenger seat and drives off as I stay standing there, entranced. 

I'll never forget that as long as I live.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

420_24/7 said:


> ok Randy Savage died big fucking deal u guys think its a big deal when its not all the wrestlers are dieng over the years and its bullshit everything is linked to steroids of the wrestlers deaths usually somehow, and what do u all actually care cuz i dont u shouldnt really care unless if u knew him personally or ur a wrestler you didnt see him everyday walk up to him wats up macho man, no so idk y all these people say that they are grieving over a wrestler that they dont even know personally


I would get mad at this, except I smell a troll. So I won't.


----------



## CarlingLight (Nov 20, 2010)

You can tell by the amount of sentences he used that he knows his stuff. 

On topic, Savage was my favorite wrestler ever, plain and simple. RIP to a legend.


----------



## rockyfan88 (Apr 1, 2008)

iarwain said:


> I was just thinking about the early days when Randy had Miss Elizabeth managing him. It was such a unique situation because while Randy was a heel, they kept Elizabeth as a face. I remember Savage would win the match using some sort of foreign object, and Elizabeth would act all stunned and worried like "I can't believe he cheated". It was all very original, and a breath of fresh air.


I wish I had been watching back in the 80s growing up. I saw some of Savage's feud with Lawler and it was great. He would just beat the shit of that man, laugh about it, and then keep on going. 

What I found interesting was that Ms. Elizabeth actually acted more like a heel in the very begining. There was one match Savage had with Hogan where I think she tried to interfere and Hogan responded by spitting in her face. It was crazy.


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

RIP Randy. Live forever in the Kingdom of Madness.


----------



## YourHero (Aug 12, 2010)

RIP Savage, my favorite North American wrestler of all time. "History beckons the Macho Man, Ohh Yeaahh!"

#1000


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

FREAK OUT!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Did anyone see this?






We miss you, Mach.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Did anyone see this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, posted about it a while back.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Jay Lethal tribute to Randy Savage: http://www.twitlonger.com/show/aj7llu


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anybody know the name of the song / artist used for the online version of Savage's tribute video? This is different (and better IMO) from the Coldplay one shown on RAW and its driving me nuts. Thanks in advance.

- Vic


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yup, posted about it a while back.


My bad, then.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Vince McMahon Writes About Randy Savage

The June 6, 2011 issue of TIME features an article on the late Randy Savage written by Vince McMahon. A preview of the article was released: 

"It's important in sports and it's important in entertainment to stand out. Randy knew that. Right away, he wanted to leave his mark, and to do that he was aware he had to make himself different from everyone else. One way he did this was concentrating on his outfits, those brightly colored costumes with foot-long fringe that became his trademark. He brought to wrestling a unique look and style.

"Randy, who died in a car crash May 20 at age 58, was one of the building blocks of what is now WWE (previously known as the World Wrestling Federation). He had..."

To read the article in its entirety, pick up a copy of TIME at your local newsstand or download the TIME iPad app.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Vic Capri said:


> Does anybody know the name of the song / artist used for the online version of Savage's tribute video? This is different (and better IMO) from the Coldplay one shown on RAW and its driving me nuts. Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Vic


Not available to watch in the UK, well my location anyway.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

From his dvd release and his appearance in the WWE All-stars, it seems him and WWE were working together again, no doubt this was leading to a HOF induction.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just created a video tribute, it was basically made in windows movie maker and its one of my serious videos i've uploaded to my account.






please be nice.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> Few know it, but after Rock retired in 2004, the two names he said he wanted to work with at WrestleMania in 2005 before he had the contract situation fall through with WWE were Sting and Savage, although by that time, Savage really wasn’t a viable option.


Ah..what a sight it would of been


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

RIP

sad to see him go


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

I just saw the video package on SmackDown (I'm in the UK). 

Damn I'm choked up! 

May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't wait to read that Time magazine article written by Vince McMahon. 
I doubt there will be anything groundbreaking in there, but it's clear that Vince must have some respect for Randy on some level for him to have written that article.
I'm pretty sure this issue isn't out yet though.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Here's Vince's small piece on Savage from TIME:



> "It's important in sports and it's important in entertainment to stand out. Randy knew that. Right away, he wanted to leave his mark, and to do that he was aware he had to make himself different from everyone else. One way he did this was concentrating on his outfits, those brightly colored costumes with foot-long fringe that became his trademark. He brought to wrestling a unique look and style.
> 
> Randy, who died in a car crash May 20 at age 58, was one of the building blocks of what is now WWE (previously known as the World Wrestling Federation). He had a very unusual voice --remember his "Snap into a Slim Jim. Oh, yeah!" commercials?--and was extremely charismatic. Perception is very important in this business, and he also had a very high opinion of himself, something he needed in a locker room full of performers who had been around for a while and had big personalities and followings--like Hulk Hogan, Today, Randy is remembered as one of wrestling's all time greats. No question about it--he certainly was."


----------



## iluvwwesofun (Oct 2, 2010)

Savage was in WWE magazine in 2003. There was a small step forward in the right direction before he died, but by no means an indication that WWE wanted him back. 

I don't know if anyone mentioned Hulk Hogan, but if he was smart he would see a doctor every day. Steroids + old = prone to heart attacks, and who wants Hulk Hogan to die of a heart attack?


----------



## IDontSuckReally (May 28, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> I loved the tribute video on Raw, especially when Coldplay song was played...however the song choice was really ironic i thought, the music video has a car crash in it. Not meant to be offensive or anything, i respect Macho Man still it could be the wrong song choice, or i might be looking too much into this.


I didn't like the song just because of the fact that it's overused on TV for anything involving anything emotional. Plus it's just a bad song.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

will94 said:


> Here's Vince's small piece on Savage from TIME:


I read that on another site. I'm a little disappointed it was that short, I was thinking it was going to be more of a full fledged article, instead of a short column type of thing. Still, it's nice that he wrote something.


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

^^^^ I agree entirely.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Didn't it say that the little thing we read in TIME was only a preview of the article? Does that mean there's a full longer article in the magazine?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just received a Database Error and see no sign of my post so I'm gonna try again...

Did anybody see Hangover Part II? If so, did you notice all the WWE memorabilia at the beginning of the movie, especially the Macho Man poster on the wall? Movie was filmed earlier this year before Randy's death, talk about timing!

RIP.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm not going to moan about the article, at least Vince wrote something about him, he could have easily not bothered.


----------



## Johnnyx5 (May 29, 2011)

I never knew he played the character Bone Saw in the Spiderman movie.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Just watched the WWE Vintage Collection Tribute to Macho Man


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*

I thought this was a excellent video, he covers their feud against each other, and a few other things..



I give DDP lots of respect for this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wmvpNIMK3c&feature=related

Also another surprising tribute from another familiar wrestler.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74NjMY5bsnc&feature=related


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*

Daimond Dallas Class 

as one of the comments say , he did a ten bell salute , while wwe didnt even bothered to do shit except a minute and a half video


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*

great tribute, Randy was clearly well liked by his coworkers


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*

All i have to say its, WOW. ..... simply .... WOW

For both men, why is it surprising to see Warrior ?

The WWE sure just gave the shit story to him, but both have different sides. This here proves dif.

Anyways, Great tribute from UW, Beautiful one by DDP.

Rest in Peace Randy..


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*

Great tribute from DDP. I'm glad I watched the whole thing. RIP to Macho Man.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*

F'n awesome stuff by DDP right there!


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's another trip down memory lane. 

I was watching a video of the Megapowers splitting up.
I remember when this happened. Savage was my favorite wrestler. Everybody knew he was going to turn on Hogan at some point. It was cool to watch it finally happen, but while it was interesting, it was somewhat bittersweet for Macho Man fans, because we knew it would end up with Hogan taking the belt back. Still, it was a great angle, and one that everybody who was watching wrestling back then remembers - the Megapowers handshake and all that.

Savage was the complete package as a wrestler. He had a good physique, he was good in the ring, he was good on the mic, he had a great look, and great charisma. It's not often that you get all of that in one package. He had no weaknesses.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*

Awesome, awesome video. Thanks for posting


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*

Thanks for posting, great tribute!


----------



## Mremdos (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*

Awesome Video!


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*



-Halo- said:


> All i have to say its, WOW. ..... simply .... WOW
> 
> For both men, why is it surprising to see Warrior ?
> 
> ...



From Warrior. just for the reason, Warrior acts like a tool half the time.. but good seeing Warrior say something good for a change.


----------



## mattson (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Great Tribute from DDP to Savage*

Another classy tribute DDP did was to Kanyon. It's on youtube.


----------



## Ба́ба-Яга́ (Sep 29, 2010)

Vic Capri said:


> Does anybody know the name of the song / artist used for the online version of Savage's tribute video? This is different (and better IMO) from the Coldplay one shown on RAW and its driving me nuts. Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Vic


Video isn't available in my country, but I'm going to assume that it's the same one that they used on Superstars over here. I don't know what the music was, but I thought it worked a lot better than that Coldplay tune; even after having seen the Coldplay version several times before, this one had me on the verge of tears (I briefly thought it was a whole new video until I went back and watched the other one again).

That's not a lot of help, sorry.

Edit: I think it must be something produced in-house; can't find anything using song-matching apps (Soundhound/Shazam etc) and drawing a blank Googling the lyrics. I guess that would make sense if they've replaced the Coldplay track due to licensing issues.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

It's a crime that Silvervision have lowered the Macho Madness DVD to £6.99


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, seeing Mean Gene say goodbye to him on Vintage Collection was unexpectedly heartbreaking.


----------



## SimonHongKong (Jun 1, 2011)

Just joined to make this one post, to say how saddened I was by Randy Savage's death and thanks for all the memories evoked by people posting comment and video on here. I've read every post on every page (in the office) and watched every video. 

I shall bookmark the topic and watch them again. I had no idea that all that material still endured as those old WWF days were pre-internet. He lives on through those archived clips.

I only ever went to one wrestling event, half a lifetime ago. London Arena 1989. I went to see the Macho Man, - as at that time he seldom appeared on WWF Superstars show except for those electrifying 'to camera' slots. At that time he was ten years younger than I am now..(yikes!)

I stopped watching any wrestling after he left the WWF and I left England for Hong Kong in 1994, but I still remember the impact he made.

This quote in particular - I recall he said it when he and Zeus had been vanquished at Summerslam..

_"Suffering breeds character. Not necessarily good character, just lots of it."_


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Johnnyx5 said:


> I never knew he played the character Bone Saw in the Spiderman movie.


Wait a minute, when did you first see the movie? Just now or when it first came out??


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry if I spotted it late.. I just realised there was a lady gaga so long ago.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

To answer my own question, the 2nd Savage tribute song is "Here and Gone" by Jim Johnston. Its available for download on I-Tunes.

- Vic


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

iarwain said:


> Here's another trip down memory lane.
> 
> I was watching a video of the Megapowers splitting up.
> I remember when this happened. Savage was my favorite wrestler. Everybody knew he was going to turn on Hogan at some point. It was cool to watch it finally happen, but while it was interesting, it was somewhat bittersweet for Macho Man fans, because we knew it would end up with Hogan taking the belt back. Still, it was a great angle, and one that everybody who was watching wrestling back then remembers - the Megapowers handshake and all that.
> ...


He was more than "good" in the ring..he was one of the best all time carriers in history. On the Benoit level really if you want to get technical about it....it was no one than him in a wrestling ring in his prime.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> He was more than "good" in the ring..he was one of the best all time carriers in history. On the Benoit level really if you want to get technical about it....it was no one than him in a wrestling ring in his prime.


Right, and here's another accomplishment that is testimony to how good he was:
He held the WWF world title belt for a whole year at the very height of Hulkamania.
Think of all the big stars like Piper and Steamboat back in those days who never got to hold the title, partly because Hogan took up so much space, and partly because they didn't pass the belt around much back then. But Savage got his turn at it.


----------



## valeterko (May 31, 2011)

I'm re-watching right now the WCW days since 1996 and man...Macho Man was HUGE!


----------



## carlal19 (Jun 7, 2011)

The original Macho Man. 

Good bye we will miss you.


----------



## MarkKidman (Jun 7, 2011)

The song 'Here and Gone' is amazing, can't stop listening to it.

RIP Machoman! Bit of a hero of mine in my youth, I use to love his promo's and his 'oh yeah!!' will live in my day-to-day conversations forever!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> Does anybody know the name of the song / artist used for the online version of Savage's tribute video? This is different (and better IMO) from the Coldplay one shown on RAW and its driving me nuts. Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Vic


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLnGQV8PzQ4 it called 'here and gone' its by Jim Johnston if you want it on ur ipod or something then click here to convert it Youtube to Mp3 convertor yourwelcome 

Edit - I just saw ur comment and you already found it ¬.¬ oh well i tried... And the vid's link is there for anyone to listen!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Report : Savage died due to a heart condition.

http://www.baynews9.com/article/spo...y-Savages-death-attributed-to-heart-condition


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Randomly turned on King of the Hill right now and its the one episode that Randy Savage did a voice for. Still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## suicideyouth (Jun 8, 2011)

Macho Man was a true Ledgend in the world of wrestling and wht makes him more so of a icon is that he dident tarnis his legicy by overstaying his welcome and like menny other stars of that time trying to hold onto te spotlight. RIP mach man x


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

Macho Man was my favorite as a child, he kept that role for my whole life! It's so sad, that we will never see him again. Some nostalgia: I rediscoverd an old Mad Magazine in the loft... showing Macho Man, Elizabeth and Hogan in a short comic strip:


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

seriously nobody cares.


----------



## FOOTBALLFAN100 (Jul 19, 2011)

420_24/7 said:


> seriously nobody cares.


GTFO. Now.


----------

